# Jura : AES les 22 & 23 octobre



## Virpeen (9 Septembre 2005)

Bon, après en avoir discuté (pas si) longuement (que ça), nous (iNano et moi-même) avons décidé d'organiser une (première ?) AES dans le Jura ! 

Voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne, non ? :rose:

Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vin en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas !  ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photo, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste  ).

Ces réjouissances auraient lieu les 22 & 23 octobre 2005, à Offlanges (39). 
Côté hébergement, nous pouvons héberger 6 personnes dans des lits et beaucoup plus si vous apportez vos propres matelas et duvets...

Kikiveu venir ? 

PS : c'est le 1er week-end des vacances de Toussaint, donc le week-end peut se prolonger pour certains...


----------



## iNano (9 Septembre 2005)

MOI !!!!!!!!!
Ah ben oui, zut, j'ai pas le choix...
Et je préfère le Bourgogne perso...   :love:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *


*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *​


_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
-  
- 
-

_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
-
- 
-


*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- 
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*
-
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *


*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *​


_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
-  
- 
-

_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
-
- 
-


*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- 
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *


*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *


_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
-  WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- 
-

_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- 
- 
-


*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- 
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Yuls (10 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *


*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *


_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
-  WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- 
-

_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- 
- 
-


*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (10 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *


*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *


_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
-  WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
-

_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- 
- 
-


*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
je viens de vaguement en parler à ma mère pour préparer le terrain


----------



## Stargazer (10 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *


*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *


_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
-  WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )

_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- 
- 
-


*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je sens qu'on va devoir insister alors pour certains !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Septembre 2005)

Oui faut que tu convaincs Webo !


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui faut que tu convaincs Webo !


Ce sera pas le plus dur à convaincre !


----------



## Spyro (11 Septembre 2005)

Ouah eh c'est une bonne idée ça, moi ça me dirait bien mais euh on fait comment pour y aller ?
Y a une gare TGV à Offlanges ?   
Des gens qui viennent de Paris en voiture ? 

Bon enfin moi je viendrais bien si y a des moyens de transport quoi  

_PS: mon 5000e post rien que pour vous les filles   :love:
PPS: non c'est pas mes vacances  :rateau:_


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouah eh c'est une bonne idée ça, moi ça me dirait bien mais euh on fait comment pour y aller ?
> Y a une gare TGV à Offlanges ?
> Des gens qui viennent de Paris en voiture ?
> 
> ...


bah oui ...  à ailes c'est plus fatiguant ... donc pareil pour moi ...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2005)

Mais même à pied je viens si il le faut moi !!!


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

Pour venir : 
- en train : TGV jusque Dijon puis demander gentiment aux gens qu'ont une voiture !
- en voiture : Les filles m'ont promis un plan depuis Dijon...


----------



## golf (12 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour venir :
> - en train : TGV jusque Dijon puis demander gentiment aux gens qu'ont une voiture !
> - en voiture : Les filles m'ont promis un plan depuis Dijon...


La gare TGV de Dole est nettement plus proche


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La gare TGV de Dole est nettement plus proche



Ah on voit celui qui connaît son affaire .. J'te jure ces nioubs verts ...


----------



## Spyro (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *


*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *


_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro (prévoyez de l'ice tea à coté du Bourgogne  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
-  WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )

_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- 
- 
-


*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- 
-


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (12 Septembre 2005)

Spyro se déplace, cela devient sérieux :mouais: 
Faut vous remuer les gars :affraid: maintenant, faut mettre au point un programme, proposer des activités pour ces "2" jours


----------



## Freelancer (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *


*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *


_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro (prévoyez de l'ice tea à coté du Bourgogne  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
-  WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )

_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- 
- 
-


*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- freelancer: vous aurez une pensée émue pour papilancer en visitant les fabriques de jouets en bois
-


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (12 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Spyro se déplace, cela devient sérieux :mouais:
> Faut vous remuer les gars :affraid: maintenant, faut mettre au point un programme, proposer des activités pour ces "2" jours


Je dirais "les filles", c'est iNano et Virpeen qui régalent cette fois !


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro (prévoyez de l'ice tea à coté du Bourgogne  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
-  WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )

_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- 
- 
-


*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- freelancer: vous aurez une pensée émue pour papilancer en visitant les fabriques de jouets en bois
- dendrimere


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


PS : Y a pas mal de chose a faire, visiter les caves (Chateau-Chalons- Arbois), le centre ville de Dole tres sympathique, les salines d'Arc et Senans, Baume les Messieurs, en tout cas bon week-end ! 

PPS : et découvrer cette excellente boisson jurassienne, le MacVin !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La gare TGV de Dole est nettement plus proche



*Dole ?*
comme les bananes  ?









* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro (prévoyez de l'ice tea à coté du Bourgogne  )
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
- WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )


_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- lpfdls
- 

*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- freelancer: vous aurez une pensée émue pour papilancer en visitant les fabriques de jouets en bois
- dendrimere


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (12 Septembre 2005)

Heuuu, dendrimere  :mouais: 
Faut *tout* lire dans les posts  :rateau: 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Sinon :



			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> PS : Y a pas mal de chose a faire, visiter les caves (Chateau-Chalons- Arbois), le centre ville de Dole tres sympathique, les salines d'Arc et Senans, Baume les Messieurs, en tout cas bon week-end !


Il y a de la matière à un chouette programme


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro (prévoyez de l'ice tea à coté du Bourgogne  )
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
- WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )
- El_ChiCo (faut que je voie en fonction de mon emploi du temps que je n'ai pas encore...)
- 


_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- lpfdls
- 

*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- freelancer: vous aurez une pensée émue pour papilancer en visitant les fabriques de jouets en bois
- dendrimere


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

pourquoi pas allez en pélerinage à la Cluse et au Fort de Joux, prier Saint-Além passé par là le 27 avril 1973 ?   

    

bon, je ne serais pas là mais s'il n'y a ni fée verte et anisette de Pontarlier, ni Arbois ou Vin Jaune, ni Mont-d'Or, franchement, ça vaut pas... 

je vais prévenir Monsieur Starbus (le Grand Jurassien des premières AES) pour qu'il se bouge le cul d'Arbois et viennent causer avec vous (et il a bon goût en Arbois...  ) et qu'il trinque avec vous de ma part (mais le laissez pas repartir mort-caisse  )


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

Je suis étonnée que le vin du Jura ait apparemment plus de succès que le Bourgogne... D'habitude, c'est le contraire ! Qu'à celà ne tienne : on vous organise une tite dégustation pour le samedi, dans une bonne cave jurassienne... 

Bien entendu, certains devront se sacrifier pour ne pas boire et ramener les buveurs à bon port...  
Virpeen ne buvant pas, ça fait déjà un chauffeur... je veux bien me sacrifier aussi :mouais: et si j'ai bien compris, Spyro n'est pas amateur d'alcool... ça en fait déjà trois et c'est pas mal !  

Pour le dimanche, nous prévoiront une rando (tranquillou, hein, mais prévoyez des chaussures, ne venez pas en mocassins ! )... 

Et nous sommes à l'écoute pour toute autre proposition  !


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Septembre 2005)

je ne bois pas non plus, donc si je peux chauffer à la place de quelqu'un qui se sacrifie, ça sera avec plaisir. A condition que je vienne naturellement...


----------



## golf (12 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je suis étonnée que le vin du Jura ait apparemment plus de succès que le Bourgogne... D'habitude, c'est le contraire ! Qu'à celà ne tienne : on vous organise une tite dégustation pour le samedi, dans une bonne cave jurassienne...


Le Jura est une région productrice pourquoi chercher ailleurs  :mouais:  :rateau: 
Un Vin de Paille, Vin Jaune  



			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et nous sommes à l'écoute pour toute autre proposition  !


En premier lieu, il faut fixer un premier lieu de RV et un horaire ; éventuellement prévoir un ramassage à la gare de Dole.
En fonction de ce premier RV, une ou deux activités...
Le restau du soir [peut être à réserver]...
...




			
				TGV a dit:
			
		

> Aller :
> - TGV direct : PARIS GARE DE LYON à 07h44, arrivé à DOLE VILLE à 09h49
> - TGV + TER : PARIS GARE DE LYON à 08h44, étape à Dijon à 10h28/10h40, arrivé à DOLE VILLE à 11h09
> - TGV direct : PARIS GARE DE LYON à 10h34, arrivé à DOLE VILLE à 12h40
> ...


----------



## Spyro (12 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> et si j'ai bien compris, Spyro n'est pas amateur d'alcool... ça en fait déjà trois et c'est pas mal !


Non non ça fait pas trois 
_ [EDIT] eh oh on a pas le droit de ne pas boire ET de ne pas conduire ?   [TIDE]_

Sinon moi j'ai déjà réservé pour être sûr d'avoir ma réduc (ça coute rien ).
Arrivée vers midi, départ vers 18h  .  Pour être précis: 12h40 et 18h48. Voila.


----------



## lumai (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro (prévoyez de l'ice tea à coté du Bourgogne  )
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
- WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )
- El_ChiCo (faut que je voie en fonction de mon emploi du temps que je n'ai pas encore...)
- lumai (je connais pas les vins du Jura )


_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- lpfdls
- 

*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- freelancer: vous aurez une pensée émue pour papilancer en visitant les fabriques de jouets en bois
- dendrimere


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non ça fait pas trois
> 
> Sinon moi j'ai déjà réservé pour être sûr d'avoir ma réduc (ça coute rien ).
> Arrivée vers midi, départ vers 18h    (Bon là j'ai pas les horaires exactes sous les yeux).



Oups, j'avais mal compris ! Pas de souci Spyro, on te compte parmis les buveurs !  :love:

Ces horaires me paraissent tout à fait raisonnables, donc on peut d'ores et déjà programmer le lieu de rendez-vous à la gare de Dole vers 12h le samedi 22 octobre . 
Puis collation et posage des p'tites affaires à la maison. Et ensuite, départ vers les vignes ! 

Je prends note de tout ça et je ferai bien sur un post récapitulatif...


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro (prévoyez de l'ice tea à coté du Bourgogne  )
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
- WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )
- El_ChiCo (faut que je voie en fonction de mon emploi du temps que je n'ai pas encore...)
- lumai (je connais pas les vins du Jura )


_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- lpfdls
- iMax (selon disponibilités, selon finances, selon copine, selon transport, etc...) 

*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- freelancer: vous aurez une pensée émue pour papilancer en visitant les fabriques de jouets en bois
- dendrimere


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Hurrican (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro (prévoyez de l'ice tea à coté du Bourgogne  )
- Hurrican (A 15 km de distance, je peux pas raté çà ! ) 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
- WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )
- El_ChiCo (faut que je voie en fonction de mon emploi du temps que je n'ai pas encore...)
- lumai (je connais pas les vins du Jura )


_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- lpfdls
- iMax (selon disponibilités, selon finances, selon copine, selon transport, etc...) 

*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- freelancer: vous aurez une pensée émue pour papilancer en visitant les fabriques de jouets en bois
- dendrimere


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 
Bon, je vais pas trop avoir de place pour loger du monde en ce moment, vu qu'il y a pas mal de travaux. Mais je peux faire le chauffeur ! Je suis à pas 10 mn de la gare de Dole. Au cas où, je pourrais toujours essayer de m'arranger pour Dijon. :love:
Pour les vins, les 2 mon capitaine ! Du Bourgogne ET du Jura. Je peux aider de ce côté là d'ailleurs...  
Virpeen, iNano, si besoin, contactez-moi.   (N.B: suis absent mardi, mercredi. déplacement sur Paris)


----------



## golf (12 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ces horaires me paraissent tout à fait raisonnables, donc on peut d'ores et déjà programmer le lieu de rendez-vous à la gare de Dole vers 12h le samedi 22 octobre .
> Puis collation et posage des p'tites affaires à la maison. Et ensuite, départ vers les vignes !
> 
> Je prends note de tout ça et je ferai bien sur un post récapitulatif...


Vu que le liste s'allonge, il y aura peut être besoin d'évoquer les solutions d'hébergement !
Chez l'habitant, hôtellerie, Auberge de Jeunesse, et.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Septembre 2005)

On essaiera de se débrouiller ! 
Mais je rappele, comme tu l'as précisé, et pour ceux qui désireraient venir en train, que la gare de Dole est desservie par le TGV, et qu'elle est en gros à 10mn de chez moi, et à 15mn d'Offlanges.


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On essaiera de se débrouiller !
> Mais je rappele, comme tu l'as précisé, et pour ceux qui désireraient venir en train, que la gare de Dole est desservie par le TGV, et qu'elle est en gros à 10mn de chez moi, et à 15mn d'Offlanges.



Merci de la précision !


----------



## hunjord (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican (A 15 km de distance, je peux pas raté çà ! 
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
- WebO. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
-


_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 

*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


Bah oui, en habitant à 40km de dole, je ne peux que essayer de retrouver les ami(e)s jurassien(ne)s.
Excellente idée....et on ne peux plus pratique pour moi....bah oui, un p'tit saut de puce et je suis a offlange...


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

t'es fâché avec le code UBB ? 


Il a raison ou alors il faut poster à jeun et hors fumette 
golf


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu, dendrimere  :mouais:
> Faut *tout* lire dans les posts  :rateau:
> 
> _________________________________________
> ...



Mille excuse pour la mise en page !
Pour un restaurant le soir, il y en a unà Arbois, chez Jean-Paul Jeunet....Ca vaut le detour ! (evitez l'auberge de chavannes qui a change de proprietaire)
J'insiste, gouter le MacVin jurassien.
Et dans le coin, vous pouvez voir aussi le Mont Poupet, salins les bains, Ornans, mais les Salines Royales font partie de mon top 5.
N'oubliez pas la gare de Mouchard aussi, desservi en TGV depuis Paris !


----------



## lumai (12 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins en Bourgogne (ou dans le Jura, mais bon... ça dépend des goûts... tout le monde n'apprécie pas ! ), une bouffe digne du coin (vous aimez le fromage ? ) et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... Drucker à la télé... le choix est vaste )._​ 

*Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde  :love: * 
 - Virpeen
 - iNano
 - Taho!
 - Spyro (prévoyez de l'ice tea à coté du Bourgogne )
 - Hurrican (A 15 km de distance, je peux pas raté çà ! ) 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :love: Insistez ! *
 - WebO. Pourquoi pas tiens, on verra selon les dispos. 
 - maiwen 
 - Stargazer ( si je peux je vais pas louper ça ! )
 - El_ChiCo (faut que je voie en fonction de mon emploi du temps que je n'ai pas encore...)
 - lumai (je connais pas les vins du Jura )


_*Ben, ce week-end là, j'ai peut-être la famille qui débarque  *__, mais sur un malentendu... :rateau:_ 
 - lpfdls
 - iMax (selon disponibilités, selon finances, selon copine, selon transport, etc...) 
-HunJord (suivant déplacements et copine......)

*Raah, j'peux pas venir ! , mais je pense à vous, buvez à ma santé !* :love:
 - Yuls
 - freelancer: vous aurez une pensée émue pour papilancer en visitant les fabriques de jouets en bois
 - dendrimere


*Co-voiturage*
 - *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
 -


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

Merci Lumai... Je me demandais dans quelle langue le post avait été traduit...


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Mille excuse pour la mise en page !
> Pour un restaurant le soir, il y en a unà Arbois, chez Jean-Paul Jeunet....Ca vaut le detour ! (evitez l'auberge de chavannes qui a change de proprietaire)
> J'insiste, gouter le MacVin jurassien.
> Et dans le coin, vous pouvez voir aussi le Mont Poupet, salins les bains, Ornans, mais les Salines Royales font partie de mon top 5.
> N'oubliez pas la gare de Mouchard aussi, desservi en TGV depuis Paris !



rhooooo le prosélytisme !!!    

n'oubliez pas d'aller faire du ski/VTT/cassegueuleentoutgenre à Métabief, de vous prendre un gros (mais alors groooooos) coup de froid à Mouthe, d'aller pisser de l'anisette de Pontarlier du haut du Grand Taureau, d'aller patiner sur Saint-Point et d'aller dire bonjour à Rémy à La Cluse... 

_moi aussi, j'peux l'faire !_


----------



## golf (12 Septembre 2005)

On va même simplifier  :rateau: 

D'ailleurs si certains d'entre vous se sente le courage et le talent pour nous faire des bannières du style de celles de Roberto, nous sommes preneurs


----------



## golf (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 






- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican (A 15 km de distance, je peux pas rater çà !) 
- 






- WebO. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- 





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere


*Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican (A 15 km de distance, je peux pas rater çà !) 
- 






- WebO. 
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- 





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere


*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- 
-


*Logement : chez iNano et Virpeen s'il reste de la place :love:*
- 
-


*Logement : je suis pas loin, je rentrerais chez moi*
- 
-


*Logement : Auberge ou autre si c'est plein chez iNano et Virpeen*
- 
-


----------



## Taho! (12 Septembre 2005)

Rappelez-moi les filles, combien de places chez vous ? Faudrait commencer aussi à prévoir du couchage ailleurs au cas où !


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Rappelez-moi les filles, combien de places chez vous ? Faudrait commencer aussi à prévoir du couchage ailleurs au cas où !


Alors, il y a 3 lits deux places à la maison (donc 6 personnes qui veulent bien dormir avec un ronfleur... ).
Je me suis renseignée pour le Formule 1 à Dole et c'est 27¤ la nuit (le petit dèj se ferait à la maison...).
Je dois appeler deux gîtes/chambres d'hôtes dans la semaine pour avoir les tarifs et je vous tiens au courant... Ils se situent tout près d'Offlanges, voire à Offlanges, ce qui serait bien pratique... A voir ! 

Voilà pour le couchage, plus de précision dans quelques jours !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican (A 15 km de distance, je peux pas rater çà !) 
- Stargazer (décision très difficile à prendre ...   )
-






- WebO. 
- maiwen 
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- 





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere


*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- 
-


*Logement : chez iNano et Virpeen s'il reste de la place :love:*
- 
-


*Logement : je suis pas loin, je rentrerais chez moi*
- 
-


*Logement : Auberge ou autre si c'est plein chez iNano et Virpeen*
- 
-


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

C'est cool ! On est contentes que cette AES vous motive !    :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (12 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool ! On est contentes que cette AES vous motive !    :love:  :love:


(et de 5 étoiles ! bravo !)
C'est le vin qui motive tout le monde


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (et de 5 étoiles ! bravo !)
> C'est le vin qui motive tout le monde


Merci... :rose: 
Je croyais que c'était nous qui motivions !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Merci... :rose:
> Je croyais que c'était nous qui motivions !



Non non c'est bien le vin ....   

:love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (12 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je vais voir si je peux pas mettre les enfants chez mes parents ce week-end là... 
Comme çà, je viens avec madame, et il y aurait 2 lits une personne de libres.


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais voir si je peux pas mettre les enfants chez mes parents ce week-end là...
> Comme çà, je viens avec madame, et il y aurait 2 lits une personne de libres.


Même sans lits de libres, ça serait cool que tu viennes avec ta dulcinée...


----------



## Spyro (12 Septembre 2005)

Moi ça m'arrange le lit simple, je veux pas dormir avec la bergère ou pire un modo  :affraid:


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

j'ai déjà tout ce que produit Arbois en cave... je vais pas en rajouter. Stargaz', ramène moi du Mont d'Or par contre !


----------



## lumai (12 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça m'arrange le lit simple, je veux pas dormir avec la bergère ou pire un modo  :affraid:


 La dernière fois les moutons étaient restés dans leur paturages ! Ouf !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà tout ce que produit Arbois en cave... je vais pas en rajouter. Stargaz', ramène moi du Mont d'Or par contre !



Et où veux tu que j'en trouve ??


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça m'arrange le lit simple, je veux pas dormir avec la bergère ou pire un modo  :affraid:





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois les moutons étaient restés dans leur paturages ! Ouf !



Puisque c'est comme ça je dormirai seul !!!


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et où veux tu que j'en trouve ??




demande aux filles.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Stargaz', ramène moi du Mont d'Or par contre !



ce sera un peu juste pour le début de la saison !


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2005)

:love:

rassure-toi, j'ai un bon fromager qui se fournit au même endroit que moi : les longevilles-mont-d'or... après tout, ce sont des anciens camarades de piste qui font les "sangliers"


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà tout ce que produit Arbois en cave... je vais pas en rajouter. Stargaz', ramène moi du Mont d'Or par contre !


On ira chez Perret à Dole, c'est un excellent crémier, il a tout ce qu'on peut rêver comme spécialités Franc-Comtoises, et ses fromages sont toujours de première qualité.


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On ira chez Perret à Dole, c'est un excellent crémier, il a tout ce qu'on peut rêver comme spécialités Franc-Comtoises, et ses fromages sont toujours de première qualité.




c'est quand plus marrant d'aller dans une fruitiere a comte, sentir cette odeur de lait qui vous prend et voir le fromager baigner ses bras dans cet immense chaudron en cuivre.... Quand j'etais petit, ca me faisait tres peur, j'avais peur que le fromager me mette dedans !!!

Alem, n'oublie pas les pommes de terres et de faire un petit trou dans ton mont d'or et d'y verser quelques centilitres de Vin que je te laisse choisir !


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican (A 15 km de distance, je peux pas rater çà !) 
- Stargazer (décision très difficile à prendre ...   )
-






- WebO. 
- maiwen 
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- 





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere


*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- 
-


*Logement : chez iNano et Virpeen s'il reste de la place :love:*
- 
-


*Logement : je suis pas loin, je rentrerais chez moi*
- 
-


*Logement : Auberge ou autre si c'est plein chez iNano et Virpeen*
- 
-


----------



## playaman (13 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican (A 15 km de distance, je peux pas rater çà !) 
- Stargazer (décision très difficile à prendre ...   )
-






- WebO. 
- maiwen 
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman (si c'est les vacances scolaires Suisse je serais du coté de Castelnaudary)
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere


*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- 
-


*Logement : chez iNano et Virpeen s'il reste de la place :love:*
- 
-


*Logement : je suis pas loin, je rentrerais chez moi*
- 
-


*Logement : Auberge ou autre si c'est plein chez iNano et Virpeen*
- 
-


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand plus marrant d'aller dans une fruitiere a comte, sentir cette odeur de lait qui vous prend et voir le fromager baigner ses bras dans cet immense...


Oui, mais on y trouve rarement du Mont d'Or.  
Rien ne nous empêche de monter dans une fruitière sur Poligny pour déguster un bon Comté avec quelques noix et un savagnin. :love:

Et le soir, on ramène notre Comté, notre savagnin, et on se fait un Rame ! (nom Jurassien de la fondue !  )


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican  
- Stargazer 
-






- WebO. 
- maiwen (quasiment presque sur ... juste le train à négocier avec môman  )
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman 
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- 
-


*Logement : chez iNano et Virpeen s'il reste de la place :love:*
- 
-


*Logement : je suis pas loin, je rentrerais chez moi*
- 
-


*Logement : Auberge ou autre si c'est plein chez iNano et Virpeen*
- 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
-






- WebO. 
- maiwen (quasiment presque sur ... juste le train à négocier avec môman  )
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- 
-


*Logement : chez iNano et Virpeen s'il reste de la place :love:*
 - 
 -

*Logement : chez Hurrican parce que j'aime dormir seul (2 places):love:*
 - 
 -


*Logement : je suis pas loin, je rentrerais chez moi*
 - Hurrican
 -

*Logement : Auberge ou autre si c'est plein chez iNano et Virpeen*
- 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

Mise à jour : Après discussion avec madame Hurri, les enfants vont aller en vacances chez les grand-parents, le week-end du 22-23 Octobre. Nous serons donc 2, et il y a donc 2 lits une personne de libres. :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
-






- WebO. 
- maiwen (quasiment presque sur ... juste le train à négocier avec môman  )
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- 
-


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places :
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
> - *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
> -
> 
> ...


Soyez sympa, renseignez bien ces domaines, cela facilite énormément le boulot de nos deux organisatrices 
Merci pour elles


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
-






- WebO. 
- maiwen (quasiment presque sur ... juste le train à négocier avec môman  )
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle 12h40
-


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places :
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2005)

ben moi , à part si quelqu'un vient de Paris en voiture ... ce dont je doute ... je viendrai en train ... si j'arrive à soutirer de l'argent à ma maman :rateau: ... donc je ne peux pas me ranger dans la bonne catégorie pour l'instant :rose:

ps : je suis entrain de réflechir à une stratégie d'approche enfait ...


----------



## lumai (13 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben moi , à part si quelqu'un vient de Paris en voiture ... ce dont je doute ... je viendrai en train ... si j'arrive à soutirer de l'argent à ma maman :rateau: ... donc je ne peux pas me ranger dans la bonne catégorie pour l'instant :rose:
> 
> ps : je suis entrain de réflechir à une stratégie d'approche enfait ...


 Dis lui que plus tôt tu te décides, moins cher c'est !


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dis lui que plus tôt tu te décides, moins cher c'est !


oui ... il faut que je lui en parle vraiment plus sérieusement  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

maiwen, du coup, c'est ton baptême d'ÆS ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> maiwen, du coup, c'est ton baptême d'ÆS ?


bah euh   ... oui  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2005)

Et qui tient le stand de vente au fait ? 
Y aura une keynote ?


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

Sneufeu :

Aller :
- TGV direct : PARIS GARE DE LYON à 07h44, arrivé à DOLE VILLE à 09h49
- TGV + TER : PARIS GARE DE LYON à 08h44, étape à Dijon à 10h28/10h40, arrivé à DOLE VILLE à 11h09
- TGV direct : PARIS GARE DE LYON à 10h34, arrivé à DOLE VILLE à 12h40 [Spyro]
- TGV + TER : PARIS GARE DE LYON à 11h54, étape à Dijon à 13h40/13h50, arrivé à DOLE VILLE à 14h22
- TGV + TER : bien d'autres horaires sont dispo.
- TGV direct : PARIS GARE DE LYON à 17h14, arrivé à DOLE VILLE à 19h20

Retour :
- TGV + TER : bien d'autres horaires sont dispo.
- TGV direct : DOLE VILLE à 17h47, arrivé à PARIS GARE DE LYON à 20h01
- TGV direct : DOLE VILLE à 21h23, arrivé à PARIS GARE DE LYON à 23h29


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah euh   ... oui  :rose:


Elle a commencé comme il faut par une miniÆS avec baptême sous la Tour Eiffel  :rateau: 

Note dans tes plaquettes, maiwen [et pour commencer à préparer môman], qu'en février 2006, se tiendra la Mythique SÆS dans les pré-alpes Vaudoises 




			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et qui tient le stand de vente au fait ?
> Y aura une keynote ?


[Note]Bannir Harry Canne, motif : trop sérieux[/Note]


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [Note]Bannir Harry Canne, motif : trop sérieux[/Note]


On me souffle : 





> non, pas bannir  :bebe:





> Il a gagné le droit de payer la première tournée générale  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Elle a commencé comme il faut par une miniÆS avec baptême sous la Tour Eiffel  :rateau:


Oui, Taho! est au courant


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Taho! est au courant


J'ai pas dit le contraire  :mouais:  :rateau: 
- Adrienhb
- Maousse
- Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
- Jahrom
- Freelancer : ici et là
- Spyro


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il a gagné le droit de payer la première tournée générale :rateau:


Si il y a que çà pour te faire plaisir...


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a que çà pour te faire plaisir...


Ah, si tu savais ce qui me fait plaisir   
J'aimerai bien venir mais c'est pas gagné  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
-






- WebO. 
- maiwen (quasiment presque sur ... juste le train à négocier avec môman  )
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle 12h40
-


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places :
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen






- WebO. 
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle 12h40
-


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places :
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
__
8






- WebO. 
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle 12h40
-


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places :
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## missparker (13 Septembre 2005)

Salut, il y a des chances que j'en sois avec un petit blond tout mignon...   
Je confiremerais


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand plus marrant d'aller dans une fruitiere a comte, sentir cette odeur de lait qui vous prend et voir le fromager baigner ses bras dans cet immense chaudron en cuivre.... Quand j'etais petit, ca me faisait tres peur, j'avais peur que le fromager me mette dedans !!!
> 
> Alem, n'oublie pas les pommes de terres et de faire un petit trou dans ton mont d'or et d'y verser quelques centilitres de Vin que je te laisse choisir !



moi aussi, j'aimais les fruitières gamin mais je t'avoue que voir le cerclage du Mont-D'or reste une grande émotion.  Pour les techniques de dégustation, je te rassure, ma copine aime aussi verser du vin d'Arbois dans le cratère du Mont-D'Or, elle n'a pas appris le fond à Mouthe pour rien. 

_pour ceux qui suivent pas, je suis bien picard mais conçu et ayant vécu quelques mois/années entre Pontarlier et Jougne (La Cluse, Rochejean, Jougne) mais en soi, je suis bien un fils de la Somme, plus connue internationalement pour ses cimetières de fiers Aussies, de malchanceux Terre-Neuviens et de nos fidèles amis Brits..._


----------



## Virpeen (13 Septembre 2005)

Ça fait longtemps que je voulais poster un petit message ici... :rose:
Un petit message destiné à remercier toutes les personnes qui viendront à cette AES, qui est vraiment, pour le coup, sauvage ! . 
Merci aussi à tous ceux qui hésitent encore (venez ! Si, si : j'insiste !) et à tous ceux qui ne le peuvent pas mais qui profiteront des photos (si on en fait  ) !

PS : y'en a qui sont allergiques aux poils de chats ou de Uglydolls ? :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui sont allergiques aux poils de chats ou de Uglydolls ? :rose:



Oui va falloir les raser !!


----------



## Virpeen (13 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui va falloir les raser !!



Oh non, encore !  on l'a déjà fait pour le chat cet été... il ne va pas aimer deux fois de suite ! 

En ce qui concerne "mes" Uglydolls" : personne n'y touchera !  Faut même pas y penser...


----------



## iNano (13 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh non, encore !  on l'a déjà fait pour le chat cet été... il ne va pas aimer deux fois de suite !
> 
> En ce qui concerne "mes" Uglydolls" : personne n'y touchera !  Faut même pas y penser...


Oui, méfiez-vous, elle mord...  :hosto:  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh non, encore !  on l'a déjà fait pour le chat cet été... il ne va pas aimer deux fois de suite !
> 
> En ce qui concerne "mes" Uglydolls" : personne n'y touchera !  Faut même pas y penser...



Heu ... Je rigole Hein !


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

missparker a dit:
			
		

> Salut, il y a des chances que j'en sois avec un petit blond tout mignon...
> Je confiremerais


Bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> PS : y'en a qui sont allergiques aux poils de chats ou de Uglydolls ? :rose:


Heu, chez moi, y a la chatte aussi... Mais pas de "poupées affreuses" (traduction littérale  ).


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, j'aimais les fruitières gamin mais je t'avoue que voir le cerclage du Mont-D'or reste une grande émotion.


 

Oui Papa Alem...  

Mais toi, tu connais le Haut, le Vrai à mes yeux ! bien que les Jaunes ont leur caractère aussi...!


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
__
8






- WebO. 
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle 12h40
-


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places :
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2005)

maiwen 



> *Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
> - *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
> -
> 
> ...


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

euh ... ben maiwen elle vient en train le vendredi soir ...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... ben maiwen elle vient en train le vendredi soir ...  :rose:



on dit "merci maman"


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on dit "merci maman"


  merci maman et puis virpeen et nano aussi  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2005)

Oui : notre maison est ouverte du vendredi soir à... quand vous voulez puisque, pour ma part, je suis en vacances la semaine suivant cette AES !!! 

Cool, non ? :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on dit "merci maman"



Merci maman-Maiwen pour accepter de nous "prêter" votre fille pendant un week-end !!!!!


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Merci maman-Maiwen pour accepter de nous "prêter" votre fille pendant un week-end !!!!!


hier elle a dit : " oh ben derien ... et merci "   

bon et puis je verrai l'horaire de mon arrivée ...

j'ai reçu ce matin un courrier de la fac avec l'emploi du temps ... mais évidemment j'ai l'impression qu'il m'anque des papiers  ... je prendrai mes billets lundi prochain


----------



## iNano (14 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu, chez moi, y a la chatte aussi... Mais pas de "poupées affreuses" (traduction littérale  ).


Dis donc toi ! Tu croyais être passé entre les gouttes, hein ? :hein:
T'as vu Virpeen ? Il a dit poupées affreuses !!!


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 






- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
__
8






- WebO. 
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi ! Tu croyais être passé entre les gouttes, hein ? :hein:
> T'as vu Virpeen ? Il a dit poupées affreuses !!!



Ben dis donc : je t'y prends à poster depuis la fac !!!!! Rhôôôô Ben bravo !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc : je t'y prends à poster depuis la fac !!!!! Rhôôôô Ben bravo !



Et voilà tel est pris qui croyait prendre ... En voulant dénoncer Hurri qui qui faisait son malin iNano s'est fait choper en plein glandouillage universitaire ..


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

mmmhh c'est à porté de canon ça


----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mmmhh c'est à porté de canon ça



Est-ce que ça veut dire que tu pourrais te joindre à nous ? :rose: :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça veut dire que tu pourrais te joindre à nous ? :rose: :love:


maintenant que tu as dit ça il va répondre : non , si on me demande je viens pas    

vil sm  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mmmhh c'est à porté de canon ça



Vise bien !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça veut dire que tu pourrais te joindre à nous ? :rose: :love:



Non non il veut vraiment tirer au canon !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça veut dire que tu pourrais te joindre à nous ? :rose: :love:


Je viendrais si c'étrait vraiment le jura mais là j'ai un sérieux doute 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vil sm  :rateau:


Oui, mais propre.


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas si loin de Paris que ça non plus....


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas si loin de Paris que ça non plus....



Oui je te le confirme ...


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2005)

2h de TGV.


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> 2h de TGV.



Donc une heure dans la voiture de malow...:affraid:


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Donc une heure dans la voiture de malow...:affraid:


Malow a une voiture volante ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

ah ouais s'il y a malow...


----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais s'il y a malow...



Ben tu vois, tu vas trouver des motivations pour traverser les montagnes ! 

Et pis Jura suisse ou Jura français, y'a beaucoup de différences ? :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

Ben disons que le jura pour moi c'est de grandes montagnes, pas des petites collines au bord de la fosse de la saone


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais s'il y a malow...



Je me demande si c'est une bonne idée finalement... la campagne, le pollen, les allérgies...:mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si c'est une bonne idée finalement... la campagne, le polen, les allérgies...:mouais:


La campagne ? Certes !  Air pur, plus de pollution, le calme...
Pollen ? fin octobre, doit plus t'en rester beaucoup...
Allergies ? à part à sm, j'vois pas ...   :love:

PS : allez sm, viens goûter notre vin ! :rose:


----------



## Malow (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais s'il y a malow...



j'y vais seulement si tu viens, et avec une bouteille d'absinthe.... !  
_mode : j'rigole pas_


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
__
8






- WebO. 
- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que le jura pour moi c'est de grandes montagnes


Mouarfff...
Le Jura, des grandes montages  
Faut vraiment qu'on te sorte de La Riponne  :rateau: 
Dans les Prés Alpes déjà


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO (allez, on s'arrangera au boulot plus tard )
__
9






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2005)

WebO, tu peux pas mettre Macloud dans ton auto, faut l'aérer, lui faire voir du pays


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> WebO, tu peux pas mettre Macloud dans ton auto, faut l'aérer, lui faire voir du pays



Y a toujours de la place dans la Webomobile, mais tu connais SM: pour l'arracher de Lausanne, il faut se lever tôt.


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a toujours de la place dans la Webomobile, mais tu connais SM: pour l'arracher de Lausanne, il faut se lever tôt.


Quoi que  :mouais: 


			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'y vais seulement si tu viens, et avec une bouteille d'*absinthe*.... !
> _mode : j'rigole pas_


Servi par *Malow*  :rateau: 



Bon, les filles, outre les vins et autres fromages [conseillés par Alèm], il faut aussi de la saucisse de Morteau et d'autres spécialités au buffet d'accueil  :mouais:


----------



## hunjord (14 Septembre 2005)

En tous les cas, cette AES semble se profiler sous d'excellentes augures....dingue, je n'osais même pas l'imaginer, ici a 29km de chez moi, en French country....this sounds so good....


----------



## iNano (14 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quoi que  :mouais:
> 
> Servi par *Malow*  :rateau:
> 
> ...


Pas de soucis (j'ai pas dit : "pas de saucisse", hein...) !  On va vous concocter un p'tit repas franc-comtois du tonnerre !    :love:


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2005)

Ouais !!! 
Coq au vin jaune et aux morilles ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

Ca donne envie .. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne envie .. :love:


Tu ne crois pas que c'est mauvais pour ton régime un plat comme çà ? :love:
Ou alors, une bonne fondue, ou encore une sorte de raclette, mais jurassienne, avec de la morteau grillée et du Mont d'Or fondu dans la cheminée.


----------



## iNano (15 Septembre 2005)

Oui, ben là il va falloir se cotiser pour la cheminée, alors...  :mouais:   
Mais bon, on a bien saisi : vous voulez des trucs qui sentent bon la franche-comté et qui tiennent au ventre ! Aucun problème, nous sommes spécialistes...  :love:  :love:


----------



## J_K (15 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 






- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO (allez, on s'arrangera au boulot plus tard )






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
- J_K






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2005)

je me ferais quelques verres d'absinthe en pensant à vous ce jour-là...


----------



## Taho! (15 Septembre 2005)

Je me disais aussi : que serait iMax sans J_K ?


----------



## Macounette (15 Septembre 2005)

Rhâ ! ça me tente, cette AES jurassienne... :love: je vais en parler à mon Belge... comme SM, il a une brique dans le ventre, difficile de le faire sortir de sa Belgique


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2005)

Mais qu'est-ce que tu fous en Belgique d'abord !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

C'pas une question de brique ce de le faire quand j'en ai vraiment envie, hors là, non, indépendemment des gens.


----------



## Macounette (15 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que tu fous en Belgique d'abord !


Bin j'y habite maintenant. :love:



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'pas une question de brique ce de le faire quand j'en ai vraiment envie, hors là, non, indépendemment des gens.


Ç'aurait pu être sa réponse, aussi.


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bin j'y habite maintenant. :love:


Tu dois trouver que çà manque de relief non ?  
Et puis voilà... Maintenant tu es loin pour une AES Jurassienne, alors qu'avant, t'avais juste à passer la frontière ! :love:
Lausanne, ... c'est quand même pas loin SM ?


----------



## jpetit2 (15 Septembre 2005)

sérieux cette AES jurassienne? A Offlanges, vous repasserez pour les montagnes... Saucisse de Morteau : pas mal; truite ou coq au vin jaune : extra. 
Les montagnards descendront peut-être dans la plaine... s'ils sont invités.


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...comme SM, il a une brique dans le ventre...




A mon avis, ça fait longtemps qu'elle est dissoute...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

jpetit2 a dit:
			
		

> sérieux cette AES jurassienne? A Offlanges, vous repasserez pour les montagnes... Saucisse de Morteau : pas mal; truite ou coq au vin jaune : extra.
> Les montagnards descendront peut-être dans la plaine... s'ils sont invités.


Non, en gros, les AES sont fake, et celui/celle qui invite se fend la gueule de voir des nioubes tourner en rond dans leur ville


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2005)

jpetit2 a dit:
			
		

> sérieux cette AES jurassienne? A Offlanges, vous repasserez pour les montagnes... Saucisse de Morteau : pas mal; truite ou coq au vin jaune : extra.
> Les montagnards descendront peut-être dans la plaine... s'ils sont invités.


On est d'accord les montagnes sont un peu plus loin, mais rien n'empêche d'aller y faire un tour. 
Et bien sûr que tout le monde est invité ! :love: (bon, au delà de 200 personnes je pense qu'on va demander de l'aide.  )


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, en gros, les AES sont fake, et celui/celle qui invite se fend la gueule de voir des nioubes tourner en rond dans leur ville


Oui, mais bon, si on reste à Offlanges, on aura vite fait le tour ! 
Ici, pas de moqueries, on va essayer de passer un bon week-end de rigolade et de grands plaisirs. :love:


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2005)

jpetit2 a dit:
			
		

> ... s'ils sont invités.


Aux ÆS on n'invite pas...
_*...on s'invite*_  :rateau:​


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Aux ÆS on n'invite pas...
> _...on s'invite_  :rateau:​


vi ... on s'invite  


flute j'avais pas vu les petits caractères sur la droite    :rose:


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vi ... on s'invite
> 
> 
> flute j'avais pas vu les petits caractères sur la droite    :rose:




bon moi j'invite maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon moi j'invite maiwen :love:


euh ... où ça ?  :rose:


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon moi j'invite maiwen :love:


Paroles, paroles [air connu]


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... où ça ?  :rose:



je sais pas, enfin je sais pas encore si j'y vais


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas, enfin je sais pas encore si j'y vais


ah ... ben tu me préviens quand même un peu avant de m'embarquer de force hein


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ... ben tu me préviens quand même un peu avant de m'embarquer de force hein


Fais gaffe qu'il te propose pas une virée en kart !  :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ... ben tu me préviens quand même un peu avant de m'embarquer de force hein




super, tu auras le droit à la conduite "auto-tamponneuse" dans une caisse pourrie et sentant les bidets (pas une ancienne voiture de plombier) et quand il te fera le coup de la panne, ce sera, de surcroît, une vraie panne...

pour le reste, ne t'inquiêtes pas, le reste aussi est en panne...

Hurrican : je serais bien venu mais je dois faire découvrir les charmes de la baie de Somme et du Marquenterre (le "heimat" familial) à ma charmante amie quelques jours auparavant. Pour la fée verte, elle vient de Pontarlier, évidemment


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2005)

je prendrai le train


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2005)

cool : maïwen aura le droit à une seule panne... définitive...


----------



## iNano (16 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO (allez, on s'arrangera au boulot plus tard )






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
- J_K






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iNano (16 Septembre 2005)

Petite remontée de la liste... elle commençait à être loin !


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

On n'a plus de journées de congé, et pour faire l'A/R samedi-dimanche, c'est trop loin.... désolée mais ce sera sans nous. :rose:

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO (allez, on s'arrangera au boulot plus tard )






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
- J_K






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Virpeen (16 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> On n'a plus de journées de congé, et pour faire l'A/R samedi-dimanche, c'est trop loin.... désolée mais ce sera sans nous. :rose:



Ohhh zut...  Dommage, on aurait fait de la photo de plantes vertes :love: !
J'espère que ça sera pour une prochaine fois !


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Petite remontée de la liste... elle commençait à être loin !


Voilà, voilà, elle est en post-it


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, voilà, elle est en post-it



Merci golf :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2005)

Bon, pendant que j'y suis, j'ai une ou deux questions à vous poser, heureux invités ! :love:

- Y aurait-il certain(e)s d'entre vous qui aient des goût bizarres en matière de bouffe (genre un peu végétarien sur les bords, par exemple... Maiwen, je sens que c'est pour toi cette question ! ... Ne le dis pas trop fort, mais je mange rarement de la viande...  )


Ben c'est pour savoir ce qu'on vous prépare pour le déjeuner de samedi, histoire que tout le monde mange à sa faim  !


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

je mange de tout 
ça c'est une bonne idée Virpeen !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2005)

Evites les rognons et la langue, et moi çà me va ! :love:
Au fait, je rappelle que si besoin... Je me débrouille en cuisine.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2005)

une langue de boeuf aux câpres avec un bourgogne ?  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une langue de boeuf aux câpres avec un bourgogne ?  :love:


Ok, mais si tu viens ! :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2005)

Ah ? Ben je mange chez moi alors. Ou j'amène ma bouffe.  :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pendant que j'y suis, j'ai une ou deux questions à vous poser, heureux invités ! :love:
> 
> - Y aurait-il certain(e)s d'entre vous qui aient des goût bizarres en matière de bouffe (genre un peu végétarien sur les bords, par exemple... Maiwen, je sens que c'est pour toi cette question ! ... Ne le dis pas trop fort, mais je mange rarement de la viande...  )
> 
> ...


euh voui moi je mange pas de viande ...  :rose: 
mais faut pas me dire " bah dis plutôt ce que t'aime gnagna " ... parce que je pourrais pas plus répondre  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ben je mange chez moi alors. Ou j'amène ma bouffe.  :love:


Mêêêêê non !  Tu viens manger des bonnes petites choses préparées avec amour et en plus, tu admireras sm déguster sa langue de boeuf ! 
C'est pas beau, ça ?


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh voui moi je mange pas de viande ...  :rose:
> mais faut pas me dire " bah dis plutôt ce que t'aime gnagna " ... parce que je pourrais pas plus répondre  :rateau:



Pas de souci !  
Pourtant, la langue, ça donne envie, non ? :rateau: Langue de boeuf, bien sûr...


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pas de souci !
> Pourtant, la langue, ça donne envie, non ? :rateau: Langue de boeuf, bien sûr...


hum ... de boeuf non


----------



## iNano (17 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas bientôt fini ces allusions !!!!


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... de boeuf non



Bravo ! :rateau:
Faut que je commande quelle bébête alors ? 

Edit : j'ai des jurassiens ou jurassiennes sous l'coude, au choix !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2005)

Je crois qu'elle a déjà fait son choix.   :love:
Donc, on a dit pour Maiwen, salade de museau.  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'elle a déjà fait son choix.   :love:
> Donc, on a dit pour Maiwen, salade de museau.  :love:


Ah bon ? Ben y'a certaines choses qu'on ne m'avait pas dites !!! Bravo


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2005)

Une petite salade pommes de terres et morteau tièdes. Qu'en penses-tu ?   (Maiwen nous filera sa part de morteau !  )


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Septembre 2005)

Au fairt Virpeen, Inano et Hurrican, vous avez l'accent jurassien ????


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Au fairt Virpeen, Inano et Hurrican, vous avez l'accent jurassien ????


Pô du tout m'sieur ! On cause normal'ment par chez nous !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2005)

Mes enfants ont l'accent du coin, mais comme moi j'ai sillonné la France, je n'ai pas vraiment d'accent.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2005)

hurri y sent la moRRRRteau


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hurri y sent la moRRRRteau


la mort eau rats ?  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen gaffe à  pas provoquer un vrai jurassien


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> maiwen gaffe à  pas provoquer un vrai jurassien


c'est un dinosaure ça ?


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO (allez, on s'arrangera au boulot plus tard )
__
9






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls
- iMax 
- HunJord 
- playaman
- J_K






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dôle ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dôle, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iMax (22 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO (allez, on s'arrangera au boulot plus tard )
__
9






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- HunJord 
- playaman
- J_K






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette 
- iMax  (cause: anniversaire meilleure amie de ma copine...  )

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
-


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dole, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Septembre 2005)

pour info, Dole ne prend pas d'accent circonflexe.....


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> pour info, Dole ne prend pas d'accent circonflexe.....


Ah ben c'est moins marrant comme ça ! D)


----------



## Hurrican (22 Septembre 2005)

Ouais, c'est les parisiens qui disent Dôle. Il confondent avec la Bretagne ! 
C'est Dole, et çà se prononce comme on prononcerait dolmen. 
Bon, on en est où nous ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

ouais gaffe à pas baffouer le jura ! 

hurri, c'est qui ces incompétents ???


----------



## Hurrican (22 Septembre 2005)

Il faut pardonner aux ignorants. 
Nous leur montrerons la voie de la sagesse.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

ouais je vais leur montrer le chevauchement jurassien, après ils pataugerons dans leur vasière à Acuminata d'Paris


----------



## pim (22 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 






- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO (allez, on s'arrangera au boulot plus tard )
- pim
__
10






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- HunJord 
- playaman
- J_K






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette 
- iMax  (cause: anniversaire meilleure amie de ma copine...  )

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dole, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

Sauf que Safari me signale une fôte si j'écris Dole sans le chapeau


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Nous leur montrerons la voie de la sagesse.




*Sors les verres*
j'arrive


----------



## Hurrican (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que Safari me signale une fôte si j'écris Dole sans le chapeau


Ben il est nul ton correcteur orthographique.


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO (allez, on s'arrangera au boulot plus tard )
- pim
__
10






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- HunJord 
- playaman
- J_K






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette 
- iMax  (cause: anniversaire meilleure amie de ma copine...  )

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dole, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* : 1) Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## hunjord (24 Septembre 2005)

Ca commence à sentir bon, je serais dispo, à coup sur...
Retour au bercail, et ma première AES....:love:
Je crois que je peux passer en "bien entendu que je viens"


----------



## iNano (24 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO (allez, on s'arrangera au boulot plus tard )
- pim
- HunJord ---> _peux-tu nous dire si tu dormiras chez toi ou si nous te prenons en compte pour le couchage ?_ 
__
11






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette 
- iMax  (cause: anniversaire meilleure amie de ma copine...  )

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dole, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :
1) Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
2) Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes... 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## hunjord (25 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, je n'ai que 29km donc rentrerai chez moi...


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je n'ai que 29km donc rentrerai chez moi...


Reste maintenant à t'ajouter à la liste...


----------



## hunjord (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Reste maintenant à t'ajouter à la liste...


Si c'est de la lsite des participants qur tu parles, a priori Inano m'y a déjà ajouté.


----------



## jahrom (25 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est de la lsite des participants qur tu parles, a priori Inano m'y a déjà ajouté.




Pardonne à Taho! il n'a pas beaucoup dormi ces dernières 72 heures...


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est de la lsite des participants qur tu parles, a priori Inano m'y a déjà ajouté.


je parlais à hunjord que je cite précisément...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

je confirme taho est complètement à côté... 

Je me demande qui de nous deux est le plus à côté


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pardonne à Taho! il n'a pas beaucoup dormi ces dernières 72 heures...


Heuuu...
24 x 5 = 120 
De plus, déjà que par nature il est à l'ouest   :rateau:​


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord  
__
11






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- golf
-






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dole, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :


Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> ... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit ...


WebO, tu vas pouvoir inviter Baloon à se joindre à nous [enfin à toi]


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

Les filles, sans vouloir vous mettre la pression, mais vous savez que vous allez être la première ÆS post-Æ ?
je comptes pas les jours, mais... si !


----------



## iNano (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Les filles, sans vouloir vous mettre la pression, mais vous savez que vous allez être la première ÆS post-Æ ?
> je comptes pas les jours, mais... si !


    
27 jours...
  :rateau:    :affraid: 
Virpeen !!!!! On sera jamais prêtes !!!!!!!!


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> 27 jours...
> :rateau:    :affraid:
> Virpeen !!!!! On sera jamais prêtes !!!!!!!!


26, j'arrive vendredi !  :love:
je suis sur que tout va bien se passer. Sauf le temps qui passe pas assez vite


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> 27 jours...
> :rateau:    :affraid:
> Virpeen !!!!! On sera jamais prêtes !!!!!!!!



Tic tac tic tac tic tac ...


----------



## Virpeen (25 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> 27 jours...
> :rateau:    :affraid:
> Virpeen !!!!! On sera jamais prêtes !!!!!!!!



Mais si, t'inquiète pas...  
Tu t'occupes du gîte, des courses, des repas, de réserver les visites chez quelques viticulteurs et le restau... et moi, je m'occupe d'aller récupérer maiwen à la gare de Dijon... et tout sera ok !  

J'ai un sens inné de l'organisation...:rateau:

Que personne ne s'inquiète, tout sera prêt à temps ! :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2005)

Je sais bien que ce sera sûrement pas le même jour mais tu penseras tout de même à récupérer les autres non ?


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Pour la petite histoire, je vous rappelle que cette partie du Jura est la patrie natale de Louis Pasteur [né le 27 décembre 1822 à Dole] et que nous sommes très sensibles aux ÆS à commémorer fidèlement la mémoire de ce Saint Homme à travers un divin breuvage universellement reconnu 

Merci golf pour ce petit rappel historique !


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien que ce sera sûrement pas le même jour mais tu penseras tout de même à récupérer les autres non ?


Faudrait déjà qu'on sache quand tu arrives 

C'est valables pour les autres dites bien comment et quand vous arrivez


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait déjà qu'on sache quand tu arrives
> 
> C'est valables pour les autres dites bien comment et quand vous arrivez



Justement je ne sais pas encore ! Mais je le mettrai bientôt ... Fin de semaine prochaine normalement.


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord  
__
11






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- golf
-






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dole, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :


Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord  
__
11






- El_ChiCo 
- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- golf
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dole, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :


Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Hurrican (25 Septembre 2005)

Ouah Robertav nous rejoindrais presque ? 
Alors çà, ce serait le top !!! :love:
Bon pour Spyro, je pense que je le récupèrerais en gare de Dole. Je dois de toute facon faire un détour par chez mes parents (près de Dijon, vers midi) pour laisser les enfants à ma moman, alors, 12h40 çà doit coller !


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
__
12






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- golf
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *Spyro* : Dole, 12h40 -> samedi
- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi
- *El_ChiCo* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi (J'essayerai d'arriver en même temps que maiwen pour vous faciliter la vie...)


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen, El_ChiCo (autant que possible...)
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :


Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2005)

Finalement je vais sans doute prendre le TGV jusqu'à Dijon depuis Lausanne.


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

Et pourquoi pas Dole ?


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*Chouette, une occasion de passer un week-end à la campagne !*

* Chez Virpeen et iNano (Offlanges) en plein Jura *

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
__
13






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dole, samedi à 12h40

- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi
- *El_ChiCo* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi (J'essayerai d'arriver en même temps que maiwen pour vous faciliter la vie...)



*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen, golf, El_ChiCo (autant que possible...)
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :


Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas Dole ?


Cà c'est une bonne question, mais vu que c'est pas  la même ligne que Dole (ligne de Mouchard) ...
Enfin, il est d'un compliqué ce WebO !


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon si vous venez tous vendredi, je vais finir par faire un effort moi !!     
Faut dire que venir à midi et repartir le lendemain ça fait ptet un peu court comme week-end  :rateau:
(C'est ce que je m'étais dit après Avignon...)


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas Dole ?



Oui pourquoi pas, sauf que le TGV Lausanne - Paris, passe bien par Dôle, mais ne s'y arrête pas. Donc... Je peux toujours actionner le frein de secours, mais bon. :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

Dole sans ^ stp. 
Et non il passe à côté de Dole, mais pas à Dole. Il dévie pour prendre la ligne de Mouchard. Ce qui est débile.  Mais bon, c'est comme çà.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Dole sans ^ stp.
> Et non il passe à côté de Dole, mais pas à Dole. Il dévie pour prendre la ligne de Mouchard. Ce qui est débile.  Mais bon, c'est comme çà.



Arg, ok sans ^, ça doit être mon côté suisse...  Bah, en venant à Paris lundi passé, nous sommes bien passé en gare de Dôle, si si je te promets.


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui pourquoi pas, sauf que le TGV Lausanne - Paris, passe bien par Dôle, mais ne s'y arrête pas. Donc... Je peux toujours actionner le frein de secours, mais bon. :mouais:


ou alors tu sautes en marche ...   ça peut être une expérience à vivre aussi  :rateau: 

Moi j'ai mes horaires je vais voir avec ma mère pour acheter les billets ( ça fait quand même une semaine qu'elle doit le faire   )


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui pourquoi pas, sauf que le TGV Lausanne - Paris, passe bien par Dôle, mais ne s'y arrête pas. Donc... Je peux toujours actionner le frein de secours, mais bon. :mouais:


Il y en a mais uniquement le soir 



> LAUSANNE	18h22	TGV 9272	 DOLE VILLE	20h00
> LAUSANNE	19h22	TGV 9274	DOLE VILLE	21h21


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a mais uniquement le soir



"à toi de nous faire aimer le train"    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a mais uniquement le soir
> 
> LAUSANNE 18h22 TGV 9272 DOLE VILLE 20h00
> LAUSANNE 19h22 TGV 9274 DOLE VILLE 21h21





autant prendre le premier :

de 1, le voyages dure 30 minutes en moins
de 2 , t'arrives juste pour l'apero


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a mais uniquement le soir



Très intéressant... il faudrait que je puisse me libérer le vendredi. Je vais faire mon possible.


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah, en venant à Paris lundi passé, nous sommes bien passé en gare de Dôle, si si je te promets.


T'as du te planter de direction alors, parce qu'avec un ^ c'est en Bretagne. 
Bon de toute façon, vous vous arrangez pour pas tous vous pointer à 1 heure d'intervalle et à Dijon, parce que quand même, hein, bon.


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Très intéressant... il faudrait que je puisse me libérer le vendredi. Je vais faire mon possible.




c'est la ligne TGV ligne de coeur, c'est l'ancien nom je crois... elle passait par Dijon, Dole, Mouchard, Frasnes, Valorbe et Lausane, j'étais même allé jusqu'a Martigny. Et de même au retour, donc il y a bien des TGV Lausanne Dole... Et fais attention à la douane dans le train, je m'étais retrouve avec des japonais dans le wagon et bien sur je fus le seul a etre controler : vous venez, d'ou, vous allez ou, vous habitez ou, vous avez quel age, (alors qu'il avait ma carte d'identite dans ses mains), vous fumez ? qu'est ce que vous faites dans la vie ?     Le zele de la douane francaise je precise !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2005)

La ligne TGV Lausanne - Paris (ou Paris - Lausanne, c'est selon  ) s'appelle toujours «La Ligne de C½ur»... tout un symbole.


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'as du te planter de direction alors, parce qu'avec un ^ c'est en Bretagne.


Bah, il a confondu avec son voyage pour l'AES Breizh W-E 23 Juillet en Mor-Bihan 
Y a des moments où il ne sait plus où il en est, heureusement qu'il a des périodes inter-ÆS pour se reposer  :hosto:


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

Yep le "TGV ligne de coeur".
Ben ouais, je le prends régulièrement en rentrant de paris.


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Et fais attention à la douane dans le train, je m'étais retrouve avec des japonais dans le wagon et bien sur je fus le seul a etre controler : vous venez, d'ou, vous allez ou, vous habitez ou, vous avez quel age, (alors qu'il avait ma carte d'identite dans ses mains), vous fumez ? qu'est ce que vous faites dans la vie ?     Le zele de la douane francaise je precise !


Le WebO, y vont pas l'emmerder, il suffit qu'il sorte son passeport et peinard   
En plus, avec son visa d'Ambassadeur Permanent aux ÆS


----------



## Taho! (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon et cette mise à jour de la liste avec les heures d'arrivée en est où ?


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon et cette mise à jour de la liste avec les heures d'arrivée en est où ?


Minute papillon, y a pas le feu 
Certain vont prendre leur billets cette semaine  :rateau:


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Virpeen
> - iNano
> - Taho!
> - Spyro
> ...


J'ose souhaiter que tu va remonter *très très vite* d'un bloc  :love:


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

* WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  
On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
__
13






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dole, samedi à 12h40

- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi
- *El_ChiCo* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi (J'essayerai d'arriver en même temps que maiwen pour vous faciliter la vie...)



*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen, golf, El_ChiCo (autant que possible...)
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :


Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ose souhaiter que tu va remonter *très très vite* d'un bloc  :love:




je ne sais pas , tout depend ..... voila .....

hier , comme d'hab les dimanche , on sort faire rouler fifille (elle est en conduite accompagné et doit faire 3000 km avec nous) , bioman dis :

"a ce ritme on fera jamais tous ces km pour juillet prochain , ce serait bien que on part loins , mais pas trop non plus, pendant un w.e. quitte a dormir sur place"

bien evidemment j'ai sauté sur l'occase :

'' dis, il y a 2 filles de mon forum qui organisent un w.e. chez elles a dole (400 km environ allée/retour)  , sa te dis?"
"et que je ferai donc parmis tous ce gents que je connais pas et qui ne respirent que par mac ?"
"ben , tu sais , entre eux il y a aussi le mec qui t'as aidé a depanner le pc de fiston "
"ha ben alors, pourquoi pas , du moment que je tombe pas sur une astrainte ou un chantier où je dois travailler un samedi "

voili voila.... 

donc si on vient on logera a l'hotel et je ne peux depanner personne avec ma voiture vu que c'est un 4 place et nous on est 4 et puis.....vu que c'est fifille qui conduit je n'asssure pas vie sauve des passager


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

Avec fifille ?
Tu vas faire venir mackie tu sais


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Avec fifille ?
> Tu vas faire venir mackie tu sais




oui, avec elle ..... bioman a une conception de famille tres "famille" donc .... tous ou personne !!  

et puis si je viens sera surtout grace a elle et a sa conduite !!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis si je viens sera surtout grace a elle et a sa conduite !!



Alors on encourage fifille dans ses efforts pour apprendre à conduire !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

Alors là, l'éclate totale ! :rateau:
Le lundi risque d'être difficile ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sylko (26 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *


*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche (photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )._​







- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dole, samedi à 12h40

- *maiwen* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi
- *El_ChiCo* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi (J'essayerai d'arriver en même temps que maiwen pour vous faciliter la vie...)



*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen, golf, El_ChiCo (autant que possible...)
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
 


_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

Hip hip Sylko   :love:


nb 1 : tu arriverais quand ?

nb 2 : tu peux faire un détour par l'UNIL pour capturer le Macloud


----------



## sylko (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hip hip Sylko  :love:
> 
> 
> nb 1 : tu arriverais quand ?
> ...


 
nb1: je dois encore planifier tout ça avec WebO.

nb2: pas de problèmes.


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*






*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dole, samedi à 12h40

- *El_ChiCo* : Dijon, horaire à définir -> vendredi (J'essayerai d'arriver en même temps que maiwen pour vous faciliter la vie...)


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen, golf, El_ChiCo (autant que possible...)
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sneufeu :
> 
> Aller :
> - TGV direct : PARIS GARE D.....




il faudrait preciser le jour non  ?  

edit : sauf si le tgv a les memes horaires en semaine et we :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon, faut qu'on loue un chateau pour héberger tout le monde !


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> - golf : *Dole*, vendredi soir à *19h20*
> - maiwen : *Dijon*, vendredi soir à *19h27*
> ...


Les filles, Hurrican, va falloir s'organiser  :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dole, samedi à 12h40

- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, horaire à définir -> samedi (Je viendrai plutôt le samedi étant donné les horaires de train incompatibles avec mes horaires de cours... J'essayerai d'arriver en même temps que Spyro pour vous faciliter la vie...)


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen, golf, El_ChiCo (autant que possible...)
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon si vous venez tous vendredi, je vais finir par faire un effort moi !!
> Faut dire que venir à midi et repartir le lendemain ça fait ptet un peu court comme week-end  :rateau:
> (C'est ce que je m'étais dit après Avignon...)


Bon ben c'est fait, j'ai changé pour vendredi  
J'arrive en même temps que maiwen, ce sera plus facile  

Désolé El_ChiCo  :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

bon ben j'arrive quand je veux alors...
Je ne sais pas encore, mais je vous dit ça promis au plus tard début de semaine prochaine.
Ou alors si je peux arriver plus tard le vendredi, c'est pas plus mal pour moi... Genre, je peux arriver le vendredi à 21h46 à dole, vous me dites si ca vous vas, si c'est possible, ou si ca vous emmerde...


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27

- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, horaire à définir -> samedi (Je viendrai plutôt le samedi étant donné les horaires de train incompatibles avec mes horaires de cours...)


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : maiwen, golf, El_ChiCo (autant que possible...)
- *Chez Hurican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## Taho! (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les filles, Hurrican, va falloir s'organiser  :rateau:


je peux me débrouiller pour faire le détour par Dijon chercher des gens à la gare...
golf et maiwen, vous auriez pu vous débrouiller pour être dans le même train, non ?


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> golf et maiwen, vous auriez pu vous débrouiller pour être dans le même train, non ?


Ben oui mais non, cela n'a pas pu  :mouais:


----------



## iNano (26 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : COMPLET (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo, WebO, Taho!, Spyro) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## Taho! (26 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : COMPLET (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo, WebO, Taho!, Spyro) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : COMPLET (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo, WebO, Taho!, Spyro) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage !
> -> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!
> -> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!


Du coup c'est pas complet en fait


----------



## iNano (26 Septembre 2005)

Petit récapitulatif du soir...
"Chez Virpeenano" : *COMPLET*... à moins d'emmener vos couchettes... Il reste 2 places chez Hurri. Après, c'est gîte ou hôtel ! 
Pouvez vous nous dire assez rapidement enfin bon, dans la mesure du possible, hein, on n'est pas aux pièces...  ) vos jours et heures d'arrivée : WebO, Pim, Stargazer, Sylko.  Merci !

Précisions sur le programme du week-end : 
- Samedi midi : Apéro-buffet à Offlanges. 
- Samedi aprem : Visite de cave et dégustation de vins à Arbois. 
- Samedi soir : Fondue Franc-Comtoise à Arbois. 
- Dimanche matin : Repos et fin de digestion. Eventuelle ballade pour ceux qui veulent et si le temps le permet... 
Bref : détente ! 
- Dimanche midi : on remet le couvert : bouffe bien de chez nous ! :rateau:
- Dimanche aprem : digestion (suite), détente, ballade sur Dole... :love:
- départs... Snifff... 

Ca vous va ? Préparez vos estomacs, ne mangez et ne buvez rien pendant une semaine avant de venir...


----------



## iNano (26 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : COMPLET (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

si besoin, pour libérer, je peux apporter un ou deux matelas si besoin.

Par ailleurs, je vois qu'iNano a validé mon 21h46, je resterai donc sur cette idée : ca fait plus de temps pour être avec vous


----------



## iNano (26 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> si besoin, pour libérer, je peux apporter un ou deux matelas si besoin.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je vois qu'iNano a validé mon 21h46, je resterai donc sur cette idée : ca fait plus de temps pour être avec vous


Ca serait très sympa de ta part pour les matelas, mais il ne faut pas que ça t'encombre trop ! 
Et pour vendredi soir, pas de problème ! Quelqu'un sera là pour toi !


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

vendu, je viens avec 2 matelas. Je les ai déjà trimbalés à Valence, donc je peux bien le refaire pour vous 
Et naturellement, je viens avec la pompe qui vas avec, n'ayez pas peur...

Et merci pour vendredi soir.


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> vendu, je viens avec 2 matelas. Je les ai déjà trimbalés à Valence, donc je peux bien le refaire pour vous
> Et naturellement, je viens avec la pompe qui vas avec, n'ayez pas peur...
> 
> Et merci pour vendredi soir.



LA fameuse pompe qu'il faut boucher pour quelle marche ???


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

pourquoi qu'il faut la boucher ?

Elle est un peu pétée je crois oui mais elle marche bien quand même...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

Pour pas que l'air s'échappe n'importe où il fallait la tenir ta pompe ...


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

Remarquez, j'ai des matelas pneumatiques aussi. 
Mais bon c'est vraiment pour dépanner si nécessaire !


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

d'abord on ne se moque pas de ma pompe


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez, j'ai des matelas pneumatiques aussi.
> Mais bon c'est vraiment pour dépanner si nécessaire !



Non non je suis un douillet moi ! Me faut un vrai lit ...


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non je suis un douillet moi ! Me faut un vrai lit ...


pourtant au champ de mars tu étais couché sur moi et euh ... enfin bon  :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

tiens qu'est-ce qu'on apprend là ?


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2005)

Disons, que maiwen était confortable alors ?   
Bon aller, j'ai du monde qui m'attends pour jouer. A demain !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourtant au champ de mars tu étais couché sur moi et euh ... enfin bon  :rose:



Et ?


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> d'abord on ne se moque pas de ma pompe


Je te prêterai WebO, il ne fuit pas et gonfle tous les matelas très bien  :rateau: 
Bon, c'est moins rigolo quand il te fait ça à 10 cm de ton oreille à 4 plombes du matin par -5°   :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je te prêterai WebO, il ne fuit pas et gonfle tous les matelas très bien  :rateau:
> Bon, c'est moins rigolo quand il te fait ça à 10 cm de ton oreille à 4 plombes du matin par -5°   :mouais:


ça sens le vécu  j'adore    que d'émotions  :rateau:


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Précisions sur le programme du week-end :
> - Samedi midi : Apéro-buffet à Offlanges.
> - Samedi aprem : Visite de cave et dégustation de vins à Arbois.
> - Samedi soir : Fondue Franc-Comtoise à Arbois.
> ...


Il y aura assez d'autos pour trimballer cette ribambelle de touristes  :mouais:


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : COMPLET (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## pim (27 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Petit récapitulatif du soir...
> "Chez Virpeenano" : *COMPLET*... à moins d'emmener vos couchettes... Il reste 2 places chez Hurri. Après, c'est gîte ou hôtel !
> Pouvez vous nous dire assez rapidement enfin bon, dans la mesure du possible, hein, on n'est pas aux pièces...  ) vos jours et heures d'arrivée : WebO, Pim, Stargazer, Sylko.  Merci !



Je vais arriver vendredi soir vers 21 heures. Je peux amener matelas, sac de couchage, etc.

Je repars en même temps que tout le monde soit dimanche soir soit lundi matin à la fraîche, c'est selon si certains veulent jouer les prolongations ou pas


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Je vais arriver vendredi soir vers 21 heures. Je peux amener matelas, sac de couchage, etc.


Un MP à Hurrican


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2005)

J'arriverai en fin de matinée samedi avec la Sylkomobile.


----------



## iNano (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir, bonsoir...

Encore un petit récapitulatif... Voici les places de voitures dont nous disposons pour la virée du samedi aprem... corrigez-moi si je me trompe ! 
- Virpeen : 4 places
- Pim : 4 places
- Taho! : 2 à 4 places
- Hurrican : 5 places
- Sylko : 4 places
Il s'agit du nombre total, chauffeur compris.


----------



## Hurrican (28 Septembre 2005)

Yep pour moi çà colle. 
Sachant qu'il y a 2 places de prises dans ma voiture, je peux accueillir 3 passagers.


----------



## pim (29 Septembre 2005)

Attention, je viens de me rendre compte qu'il faudra malheureusement que je parte dimanche matin ! Un fête de famille que je ne peux pas louper sous aucun prétexte ! Mais cela n'enlève rien à mon engagement dès vendredi soir jusqu'à samedi très tard dans la nuit    Et si j'ai une tête affreuse à ma fête de famille, cela ne fait absolument rien, bien au contraire


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2005)

Donc problème de transport si je comprends bien. Cà fait 3 places en moins pour dimanche.


----------



## Sphinx Darkinnight (29 Septembre 2005)

Moi je pourrais venir normalement! J'ai vu qu' il pourrait y avoir un covoiturage depuis Lausanne?! Si cela est possible se serait super! Y aurait-t-il deux places? J'ai un pote qui aimerait surement venir! @*confirmer


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

Sphinx Darkinnight a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pourrais venir normalement! J'ai vu qu' il pourrait y avoir un covoiturage depuis Lausanne?! Si cela est possible se serait super! Y aurait-t-il deux places? J'ai un pote qui aimerait surement venir! @*confirmer


Il ne reste qu'à t'ajouter à la liste...


----------



## iNano (29 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Donc problème de transport si je comprends bien. Cà fait 3 places en moins pour dimanche.


Sachant que dimanche, on n'a pas besoin de sortir d'Offlanges... On pourra même se refaire une tite dégustation chez le vigneron du village, pour ceux qui ont la panse solide...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que dimanche, on n'a pas besoin de sortir d'Offlanges... On pourra même se refaire une tite dégustation chez le vigneron du village, pour ceux qui ont la panse solide...



T'inquiète !!


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Septembre 2005)

on est prêts à tout pour boire un von coup...


----------



## JPTK (30 Septembre 2005)

Putain quel programme ! Je me tâte vraiment !


----------



## hunjord (30 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Putain quel programme ! Je me tâte vraiment !


Te tate pas trop....tu peux faire une étape chez moi pour l'apéro, il y aura plus que 29km à faire, j'ai une nouvelle recette de punch qui pétille:love:


----------



## Taho! (30 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## Virpeen (30 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Putain quel programme ! Je me tâte vraiment !



Allez, encore un p'tit effort !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Quand jptk dit qu'il se tâte, c'est qu'il se tâte, vraiment.


----------



## maiwen (30 Septembre 2005)

Week-end peut-être compromis pour moi en raison de (f******) cours le samedi matin une semaine sur deux ... je ne sais pas encore si ce cours sera le 15 ou le 22 octobre ... j'en saurai peut-être un peu plus lundi ... ou alors après ma rentrée 

croisons les doigts :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Septembre 2005)

Même les doigts de pieds ? :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (30 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Week-end peut-être compromis pour moi en raison de (f******) cours le samedi matin une semaine sur deux ... je ne sais pas encore si ce cours sera le 15 ou le 22 octobre ... j'en saurai peut-être un peu plus lundi ... ou alors après ma rentrée
> 
> croisons les doigts :rose:


C'est fait ! :love: mais c'est chiant pour marcher !


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Septembre 2005)

je croise aussi...


----------



## Virpeen (30 Septembre 2005)

Tout le village croise les doigts... même le colosse Rémond (natif d'Offlanges, mondialement connu et reconnu et dont voici l'illustre portrait)... 





C'est vrai qu'il ne peut guère croiser autre chose... :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (30 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

>


Promis les filles, à l'AES je vous apprendrai à inclure une image d'imageshack sans que ce soit un lien vers le site.


----------



## Virpeen (30 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Promis les filles, à l'AES je vous apprendrai à inclure une image d'imageshack sans que ce soit un lien vers le site.



Oups...   :rose:


----------



## pim (30 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> ... le colose Rémond (natif d'Offlanges, mondialement connu et reconnu et dont voici l'illustre portrait)...



Cool je sens qu'on va bien bouffer dans ton bled, dois  y avoir de sacrè bons restos !


----------



## iNano (30 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Cool je sens qu'on va bien bouffer dans ton bled, dois  y avoir de sacrè bons restos !


Il n'y en a qu'un : "chez Virpeenano"... Déjà complet pour le dimanche 23...


----------



## pim (30 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en a qu'un : "chez Virpeenano"... Déjà complet pour le dimanche 23...



Bah c'est juste qu'ils doivent avoir comme client le joli bébé ci-dessus. Quand il réservent, ils peuvent fermer derrière parce qu'après les frigos sont vides


----------



## varvane (30 Septembre 2005)

salut virpeen !!
ça marche !


----------



## Virpeen (30 Septembre 2005)

varvane a dit:
			
		

> salut virpeen !!
> ça marche !



C'est beaucoup mieux comme ça, en effet ! 

Alors, tu pourrais venir visiter le Jura les 22 & 23 octobre ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Septembre 2005)

varvane a dit:
			
		

> salut virpeen !!
> ça marche !


Il ne reste qu'à vous inscrire toi et ton fourreux


----------



## varvane (30 Septembre 2005)

ET bien, non, malheureusement je ne pense pas pouvoir venir...snif..
un peu trop loin de chez moi, et pourtant cela aurait été avec grand plaisir , si, plus prés !!!
connaitre enfin des personnes comme Virpeen, ne peut-être qu'une chose trés agréable !!!
Mreci encore à Virpeen pour sa patience durant notre heure de dialogue intense sur MSN...elle m'a bien fait rire !!


----------



## varvane (30 Septembre 2005)

et, au fait....vive les blondes intelligentes comme nous !!!


----------



## Taho! (30 Septembre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*






*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2)
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## Sphinx Darkinnight (1 Octobre 2005)

Moi malheureusement je ne pourrais pas venir :'( C'est pô juste le gymnase on a jamais le temps de faire des choses :'( Bon ben je me contenterais alors de ragarder les photos après snifff...!


----------



## Hurrican (1 Octobre 2005)

Ah ben vi, faut que je prenne un stock de piles et des cartes SD supplémentaires !


----------



## J_K (1 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2)
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## playaman (1 Octobre 2005)

varvane a dit:
			
		

> et, au fait....vive les blondes intelligentes comme nous !!!





Et les blonds ..?


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Octobre 2005)

voilà, j'ai pris mes billets.
arrivée le vendredi 21 à 21h46 gare de dole
départ le dimanche 23 à 17h47 gare de dole aussi...

a bientôt les aminches !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2005)

J'ai la guitare
qui me démange,
alors je gratte un p'tit peu.


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la guitare
> qui me démange,
> alors je gratte un p'tit peu.


Toi, si tu profites pas de la Sylkomobile pour venir, je te bannis


----------



## Virpeen (2 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Et les blonds ..?



Je crois que ça marche aussi... :rose:
On fera des tests le week-end de l'AES ! :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (2 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la guitare
> qui me démange,
> alors je gratte un p'tit peu.



Allez, s'il te plaît... :rose: Poliment.... :rose: Viens jouer avec nous...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> PS : c'est le 1er week-end des vacances de Toussaint, donc le week-end peut se prolonger pour certains...



Justement qui prolonge .. (enfin si c'est toujours possible :rose: )? Parce que là je me tâte vu que le lundi j'ai rien ...


----------



## Taho! (2 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement qui prolonge .. (enfin si c'est toujours possible :rose: )? Parce que là je me tâte vu que le lundi j'ai rien ...


moi pas, je garde mes RTT, sauf si vous insistez (insistez ! )


----------



## iNano (2 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> moi pas, je garde mes RTT, sauf si vous insistez (insistez ! )


J'insiste, tu insistes, il insiste, elle insiste, nous insistons, vous insistez, ils insistent, elles insistent...
Bref, tout le monde insiste...    :love:


----------



## Virpeen (2 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement qui prolonge .. (enfin si c'est toujours possible :rose: )? Parce que là je me tâte vu que le lundi j'ai rien ...



Les prolongations sont officiellement ouvertes !!!!!


----------



## maiwen (2 Octobre 2005)

moi de toute façon je rentrerai le dimanche soir ( si je viens   ) , j'ai déjà mes billets et je commence à 13h le lundi


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Les prolongations sont officiellement ouvertes !!!!!



M'en faut pas plus pour me convaincre moi !   

PS : contrairement à d'autres ... Suivez mon regard vers le dauphiné ....


----------



## Spyro (2 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement qui prolonge .. (enfin si c'est toujours possible :rose: )? Parce que là je me tâte vu que le lundi j'ai rien ...


D'abord c'est pas vrai, c'est pas mes vacances, et ensuite y a ptet moyen quand même faut que je voye


----------



## Hurrican (2 Octobre 2005)

Moi le lundi je bosse, donc je ne ferais de pas de prolongations.


----------



## varvane (2 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Et les blonds ..?




oui ! bien sûr que vive les blonds aussi ! et d'ailleurs je dirai même : vive tout le monde ! du moment que les personnes sont sympa !


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Octobre 2005)

pas de prolongation pour moi non plus... Je bosse aussi lundi matin...


----------



## pim (2 Octobre 2005)

Moi je suis assez partant pour les prolongations 

Enfin plutôt pour dans mon cas pour un come back


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis assez partant pour les prolongations
> 
> Enfin plutôt pour dans mon cas pour un come back


Tu essaierais de motiver des Clermontois près de chez toi ?


----------



## pim (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu essaierais de motiver des Clermontois près de chez toi ?


 Il reste encore 3 semaines. Assez pour voir venir quelques Clermontois, quitte à envoyer quelques MPs d'ici quelques jours


----------



## Virpeen (4 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46

 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2)
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel *:

Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 

*14h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*16h30 :* « Fruitère vinicole » d'Arbois pour dégustation/visite   
*19h30 :* Fondue au restaurant « Le Grapiot » de Pupillin 
 *DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...   
*Après-midi :* ballade/découverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : dégustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:   
*Soirée :* bouffe à la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !) 
 *LUNDI 24
* 

pas de programme pour le moment : ça dépendra des héros qui prolongent leur week-end ! 
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_Bon, alors côté organisation, on débute...  _
_On pensait à une petite dégustation de vins, une bouffe digne du coin et détente le dimanche
(photos, ballades, web via borne AirPort avec ADSL 1024, zique... le choix est vaste )_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- playaman
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K
- lepufilsdelasagesse (ira plutôt chez supermoquette)

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46


*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2)
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel ou auberge (à définir)* :

Gîte qui se situe à quelques kilomètres de la maison, et qui propose nuit + petit dèj' pour 47 ¤ pour deux personnes (donc 23,50¤ / pers.)... bon, faudra dormir dans le même lit  !!!! D'autres tarifs suivront, mais je n'ai pu joindre que celui-là pour le moment... 
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre _​


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> *LUNDI 24
> *
> 
> pas de programme pour le moment : ça dépendra des héros qui prolongent leur week-end !



J'aime bien qu'on me traite de héros !


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> * SAMEDI 22
> *
> 
> *14h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour dégustation/visite
> ...




Ah, et on mange quoi samedi et dimanche  midi ! 
Parce que déguster le ventre vide, çà va faire mal ! :love:



			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> *Soirée :* bouffe à la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !)


Ah mac... j'avais lu mec... j'en voyais pas l'intérêt.


----------



## sylko (4 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> [/list]Ah, et on mange quoi samedi et dimanche midi !
> Parce que déguster le ventre vide, çà va faire mal ! :love:


 
On pourrait se faire un repas canadien. Chacun amène quelque chose et on partage. 

Faudrait juste un peu de coordination. Histoire de ne pas se retrouver, avec 15 camemberts et une tonne de salade de patates.


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2005)

Je peux faire un couscous, mais çà va pas faire très Jurassien ! :love:


----------



## sylko (4 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je peux faire un couscous, mais çà va pas faire très Jurassien ! :love:


Mais oui! 

Tu remplaces les merguez par des saucisses de Morteau.


----------



## iNano (4 Octobre 2005)

Ne vous en faites pas ! On a prévu la bouffe pour le samedi midi et le dimanche midi... Le samedi, ça sera tartines et compagnie, parce qu'on sera assez pressés et el diamnche, bon gros repas bien de chez nous ! Satisfaits ?    :love:


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Satisfaits ?    :love:


Non , c'est pas encore ce week-end l'ÆS !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Non , c'est pas encore ce week-end l'ÆS !



T'inquiète ça se rapproche !


----------



## iNano (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète ça se rapproche !


Fais pas le con ! Tu viens de me faire passer à 220 puls' tout d'un coup !  :rateau: :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas le con ! Tu viens de me faire passer à 220 puls' tout d'un coup !  :rateau: :affraid:



Comme ça je suis sûr que tout sera prêt le jour J à l'heure H !   

:love:  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (4 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas le con ! Tu viens de me faire passer à 220 puls' tout d'un coup !  :rateau: :affraid:



À mon avis, c'est plutôt ce que tu es en train d'écouter qui t'a fait passer à 200 puls' !!!!! 

Promis, je ne dirai pas ce que tu mets sur ton iPod nano... :rateau: : si ça se sait, personne ne viendra à l'AES !!!!!


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis, c'est plutôt ce que tu es en train d'écouter qui t'a fait passer à 200 puls' !!!!!
> 
> Promis, je ne dirai pas ce que tu mets sur ton iPod nano... :rateau: : si ça se sait, personne ne viendra à l'AES !!!!!


Rien qu'à lire ça y'a de quoi prendre peur !
Et qu'est-ce qui t'avais fait peur comme ça iNano ?


----------



## iNano (4 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Rien qu'à lire ça y'a de quoi prendre peur !
> Et qu'est-ce qui t'avais fait peur comme ça iNano ?


Ce que j'écoute, ça fait peur aux autres, mais moi je gère bien ! Disons que j'aime bien les trucs... de vieux...  :rose:   
Mais promis, je ne vous forcerai pas à écouter Billy Jo... heu... mes trucs de vieux à l'AES !


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2005)

Billy Joel ? 
Bah, il fut une époque où j'ai dragué sur Honesty.  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Billy Joel ?
> Bah, il fut une époque où j'ai dragué sur Honesty.  :love:



Tu nous feras une démo alors pendant le WE ?   :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> à l'heure H !
> 
> :love:  :love:


Moi j'espère qu'il y aura pas d'orache !    :rose:


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'écoute, ça fait peur aux autres, mais moi je gère bien ! Disons que j'aime bien les trucs... de vieux...  :rose:
> Mais promis, je ne vous forcerai pas à écouter Billy Jo... heu... mes trucs de vieux à l'AES !


Cela me va très bien   



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Billy Joel ?
> Bah, il fut une époque où j'ai dragué sur Honesty.  :love:


En culottes courtes  :mouais:  :rateau: 
Ou t'es du club


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En culottes courtes  :mouais:  :rateau:
> Ou t'es du club


Si tu prenais la peine de regarder mon profil, tu saurais que j'ai 42 ans (bon d'accord 43 dans 2 mois 1/2  ), et donc que je fais partie de ceux qui ont dragué sur Honesty il y a de çà environ 27 ans si je me rappelle bien.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Si tu prenais la peine de regarder mon profil...


Ah, oui, mais là, ce n'est plus rigolo  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2005)

Ok, c'est définitivement confirmé pour moi, je me suis arrangé au taf': je serai là.  Et peut-être même pour les prolongations.


----------



## Taho! (6 Octobre 2005)

Oulà, pour les prolongation, ça se présente mal... mais le week-end, je suis là


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Si tu prenais la peine de regarder mon profil, tu saurais que j'ai 42 ans (bon d'accord 43 dans 2 mois 1/2  ), et donc que je fais partie de ceux qui ont dragué sur Honesty il y a de çà environ 27 ans si je me rappelle bien.



C'tais pas sûr Piaf ?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'tais pas sûr Piaf ?


Ah non, contrairement à toi, on m'a pas surnommé crâne d'oeuf ! :love:


----------



## hunjord (8 Octobre 2005)

Bon bein c'est pas le tout !
Mais ca se rapproche....
une petite update ou rappel du programme.....????:rateau:


Amicalement.

Stef.


----------



## Virpeen (8 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 1 voire 3 places -> Vendredi
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 &#224; 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46

 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2)
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *H&#244;tel *:

H&#244;tel Formule 1 &#224; Dole : 27 &#8364; la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*16h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite   
*19h30 :* Fondue au restaurant &#171; Le Grapiot &#187; de Pupillin 
 *DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:   
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !) 
 *LUNDI 24
* 

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end ! 
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## iNano (8 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> *Programme
> 
> SAMEDI 22*
> 
> ...


Le programme est toujours le m&#234;me... La semaine prochaine, nous vous indiquerons les tarifs pour le resto du samedi soir... 
Pendant que j'y pense, ce qui serait sympa pour nous, c'est que ceux qui le peuvent emm&#232;nent un sac de couchage parce que... on est justes en couettes... on n'en a que deux... :rose:
Autre chose : nous avons deux chat (un troisi&#232;me pas int&#233;rim) donc s'il y a des personnes allergiques, pensez bien &#224; vos rem&#232;des et prevenez nous pour qu'on puisse prendre des mesures efficaces... 
Voil&#224; voil&#224;... Les derni&#232;res nouvelles du front...


----------



## pim (9 Octobre 2005)

Contre l'allergie au chat, il suffit simplement de leur laver le pelage avec un petit sopalin humide chaque jour, car les allergiques r&#233;agissent en r&#233;alit&#233; &#224; la salive que le chat se d&#233;pose sur ses poils.

Moi j'ai toutes sortes d'allergies mais heureusement pas celle l&#224; !


----------



## hunjord (9 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> prevenez nous pour qu'on puisse prendre des mesures efficaces...


On va quand même pas manger les chats, einh?!.....des fois; j'me méfie des gens du Jura...


----------



## Virpeen (9 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Contre l'allergie au chat, il suffit simplement de leur laver le pelage avec un petit sopalin humide chaque jour, car les allergiques réagissent en réalité à la salive que le chat se dépose sur ses poils.


Laver les chats!?  Tous les matins ?! 
Je ne veux pas d'enfants, c'est pas pour pouponner des chats ! :rateau:


----------



## pim (9 Octobre 2005)

Je m'attendais &#224; cette r&#233;action, j'ai post&#233; &#231;a en grande partie pour te taquiner un peu 

C'est sur que &#231;a dois pas &#234;tre byzance de passer les chats &#224; la lingette, surtout qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral ils n'appr&#233;cient pas trop ce genre de s&#233;ance d'&#233;pouillage


----------



## Taho! (9 Octobre 2005)

J-13  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Je m'attendais à cette réaction, j'ai posté ça en grande partie pour te taquiner un peu
> 
> C'est sur que ça dois pas être byzance de passer les chats à la lingette, surtout qu'en général ils n'apprécient pas trop ce genre de séance d'épouillage


Ma chatte est un croisement entre un européen tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique, et un chat de van, au contraire très spécifique. Une des caractéristiques de cette race (hormis le poil extrèmement doux type angora), et dont elle a hérité, c'est leur gout pour l'eau. Oh, bien sûr, on a du la laver 2 fois parce qu'elle était couverte d'huile de vidange et elle n'a pas aimer çà. Mais ce n'est pas l'eau qu'elle craint, mais le savon liquide (spécial chat). Tu remplis la baignoire avec 5cm d'eau, elle se couche dedans... On la voit souvent revenir trempée, sans que çà la gène le moins du monde. Les autres chats se planquent de la pluie, elle non. 

Bon, enfin, 2 semaines et la 1ère AES jurassienne aura lieu ! :love:


----------



## sylko (9 Octobre 2005)

Arghhhhh!
Ca me rappelle une connerie que j'ai fait, il y a pas mal d'années en arrière.
J'avais voulu faire prendre un bain à des chatons, âgés de quelques jours. Je les avaient plongé un peu trop longtemps sous l'eau. Ils ne bougeaient plus. Je les ai alors déposé sur un radiateur, afin qu'ils sèchent. En les découvrant, ma mère m'avait passé un sacré savon. J'avais beau lui dire que papa allait les réparer en rentrant. Elle continuait de plus belle. Mon père n'a jamais pu les réparer. J'avais 2 ou 3 ans. 

Promis je ne toucherais pas à tes chats.


----------



## pim (9 Octobre 2005)

Rh&#226;a c'est totalement horrible ton histoire & hors charte


----------



## Stargazer (9 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J-13  :love:



Et oui !    :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Octobre 2005)

alala, ca va faire du bien de faire la f&#234;te &#224; l'approche des vacances...


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

C'est quoi des vacances ? 

J'ai mon vendredi apr&#232;s-midi, j'aurais donc tout mon temps pour faire la route &#224; l'aller. et donc pour aller chercher les gens &#224; la gare (et m&#234;me faire des allers-retour). Les filles, je peux me pointer dans l'apr&#232;s-midi du vendredi ? genre 16 h 

Le retour sera bel et bien le dimanche soir, je commence &#224; ne plus avoir de jours de cong&#233;s... 

*J-11*  :love:
(vu que j'arrive vendredi)​


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46

 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2)
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel *:

Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*16h30 :* « Fruitère vinicole » d'Arbois pour dégustation/visite   
*19h30 :* Fondue au restaurant « Le Grapiot » de Pupillin 
 *DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Après-midi :* ballade/découverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : dégustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:   
*Soirée :* bouffe à la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !) 
 *LUNDI 24
* 

pas de programme pour le moment : ça dépendra des héros qui prolongent leur week-end ! 
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## iNano (10 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi des vacances ?
> 
> J'ai mon vendredi après-midi, j'aurais donc tout mon temps pour faire la route à l'aller. et donc pour aller chercher les gens à la gare (et même faire des allers-retour). Les filles, je peux me pointer dans l'après-midi du vendredi ? genre 16 h
> 
> ...


Pas de soucis, tu peux arriver vers 16h... je serai là ! Tu m'aideras à faire la popote...


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> ...Tu m'aideras à faire la popote...


Là, tu vas le mettre en retard


----------



## maiwen (10 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis, tu peux arriver vers 16h... je serai là ! Tu m'aideras à faire la popote...


moi j'essaierai d'arriver vers 16h ... mais le lendemain  
il se trouve que j'ai cours le samedi 22 ( c'est un cours de " construction du projet professionnel "  qui a lieu une semaine sur deux mais il fallait évidemment que je commence le 22  ) ...

donc je vais aller essayer d'échanger mon billet demain ...  
il y'a un train à 14h44 le samedi qui arrive à dijon à 16h16 :hein: après, même si je dois venir à pieds ...


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...il se trouve que j'ai cours le samedi 22...
> 
> donc je vais aller essayer d'échanger mon billet demain ...
> il y'a un train à 14h44 le samedi qui arrive à dijon à 16h16 :hein: après, même si je dois venir à pieds ...


Ah ben zut...
Bon, tu ne perdras pas tout 
On va condenser le meilleur pour après ton arrivée


----------



## Spyro (10 Octobre 2005)

Bon ben moi je vais essayer de me synchro avec quelqu'un alors, faudra que je change mon billet, &#231;a doit encore &#234;tre faisable sans faire tourner la planche &#224; billets


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'essaierai d'arriver vers 16h ... mais le lendemain
> il se trouve que j'ai cours le samedi 22 ( c'est un cours de " construction du projet professionnel "  qui a lieu une semaine sur deux mais il fallait évidemment que je commence le 22  ) ...
> 
> donc je vais aller essayer d'échanger mon billet demain ...
> il y'a un train à 14h44 le samedi qui arrive à dijon à 16h16 :hein: après, même si je dois venir à pieds ...



Tu sèches sinon ....


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi je vais essayer de me synchro avec quelqu'un alors, faudra que je change mon billet, ça doit encore être faisable sans faire tourner la planche à billets



On a le même horaire mon dragon !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Octobre 2005)

16h16... Arf on sera sur Arbois &#224; c'te heure ! 
Va falloir trouver une astuce pour Maiwen !


----------



## pim (10 Octobre 2005)

[Mode prof On]

Pas question qu'elle s&#232;che son cours ! 

[/Mode prof Off]


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> [Mode prof On]
> 
> Pas question qu'elle sèche son cours !
> 
> [/Mode prof Off]



Maiseuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !


----------



## Virpeen (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'essaierai d'arriver vers 16h ... mais le lendemain
> il se trouve que j'ai cours le samedi 22 ( c'est un cours de " construction du projet professionnel "  qui a lieu une semaine sur deux mais il fallait évidemment que je commence le 22  ) ...
> 
> donc je vais aller essayer d'échanger mon billet demain ...
> il y'a un train à 14h44 le samedi qui arrive à dijon à 16h16 :hein: après, même si je dois venir à pieds ...



Bon, il faut qu'on s'organise... 
L'une de nous deux pourra venir te récupérer à la gare et rejoindre le groupe à Arbois :love:
On verra : ça va dépendre du vent, de l'hygrométrie et de la taille des oreilles des chats :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (10 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a le même horaire mon dragon !


Tiens donc, ben tant mieux je touche à rien alors.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il faut qu'on s'organise...
> L'une de nous deux pourra venir te récupérer à la gare et rejoindre le groupe à Arbois :love:
> On verra : ça va dépendre du vent, de l'hygrométrie et de la taille des oreilles des chats :rateau:



Surtout de la taille des oreilles de chat !


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi je vais essayer de me synchro avec quelqu'un alors, faudra que je change mon billet, ça doit encore être faisable sans faire tourner la planche à billets


Pour 6 euros de plus j'ai eu, après coup [initialement acheté le même que toi sur le net], un billet 1ère classe AR direct Dole


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sèches sinon ....


Ah ces pseudos étudiants [diants] attardés


----------



## maiwen (10 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour 6 euros de plus j'ai eu, après coup [initialement acheté le même que toi sur le net], un billet 1ère classe AR direct Dole


[diantre] !!  

mais c'est mal de faire le modérateur en prenant un billet de 1ère classe    

Star, j'te merde spèce de rat ( cela dit en toute amitié )


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces pseudos étudiants [diants] attardés



Non je serai à l'heure ..:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Star, j'te merde spèce de rat ( cela dit en toute amitié )



Ouais ouais on sait !


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a le m&#234;me horaire mon dragon !





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens donc, ben tant mieux je touche &#224; rien alors.


Remarque, si ce grand dadais, chevelu z&#233; b&#234;lant, avait bien renseign&#233; toutes les infos 



> *Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
> - *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20
> - *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
> - *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
> - *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, si ce grand dadais, chevelu zé bêlant, avait bien renseigné toutes les infos



Elles n'étaient pas encore connues !


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est mal de faire le modérateur en prenant un billet de 1ère classe


A ce prix là, mon confort avant tout mais regardez moi ça, ce petit bout de jeune femme haute comme 2 pommes 1/4 :rateau:​


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2)
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel *:

Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*16h30 :* « Fruitère vinicole » d'Arbois pour dégustation/visite   
*19h30 :* Fondue au restaurant « Le Grapiot » de Pupillin 
 *DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Après-midi :* ballade/découverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : dégustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:   
*Soirée :* bouffe à la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !) 
 *LUNDI 24
* 

pas de programme pour le moment : ça dépendra des héros qui prolongent leur week-end ! 
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

> *Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
> ...
> - *maiwen* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
> - *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
> ...


Ben finalement je suis bien content de paz'être dans cette rame 
je vous dis pas le souk avec ces 3 loustics ​


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben finalement je suis bien content de paz'être dans cette rame
> je vous dis pas le souk avec ces 3 loustics ​



On vois que t'as pas suivi les derniers développement ...


----------



## Spyro (10 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On vois que t'as pas suivi les derniers d&#233;veloppement ...


Toi t'aurais pu mettre &#224; jour pour elle aussi


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
-
__
14






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 &#224; 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 


*Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi &#224; 16h16 (&#224; confirmer)
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2)
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *H&#244;tel *:

H&#244;tel Formule 1 &#224; Dole : 27 &#8364; la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*16h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite   
*19h30 :* Fondue au restaurant &#171; Le Grapiot &#187; de Pupillin 
 *DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:   
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !) 
 *LUNDI 24
* 

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end ! 
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## maiwen (10 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi soir &#224; 16h16 (&#224; confirmer)


tu place le soir t&#244;t toi  c'est pour rapprocher l'ap&#233;ro ?  :rateau:

j'ai d&#233;j&#224; l'impression de rater des choses alors si tu me fais arriver le soir :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu place le soir t&#244;t toi  c'est pour rapprocher l'ap&#233;ro ?  :rateau:
> 
> j'ai d&#233;j&#224; l'impression de rater des choses alors si tu me fais arriver le soir :mouais:


Promis, Star et moi r&#233;serverons nos &#233;bats pour ton arriv&#233;e !
je suis toujours candidat pour venir te chercher... 
(j'ai &#233;dit&#233; la liste)
et puis l'ap&#233;ro hyper prolong&#233; de ce week-end, plus rien ne me fait peur


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On vois que t'as pas suivi les derniers développement ...


Si, si, mais j'avais tellement envie de vous mettre en boîte que j'ai zappé :rose: :bebe:


----------



## maiwen (10 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Promis, Star et moi réserverons nos ébats pour ton arrivée !
> je suis toujours candidat pour venir te chercher...


je tiens à être de la ... partie ... tu t'en doutes bien


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je tiens à être de la ... partie ... tu t'en doutes bien


On a dit qu'on en parlait pas sur le forum :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'aurais pu mettre à jour pour elle aussi



Non je sais que Taho! aime manipuler les listes ...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

> Non je sais que Taho! aime manipuler les listes ...





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On a dit qu'on en parlait pas sur le forum :love:



Et pas que les listes ..   :love:

Pas ici, y'a du monde qui regarde :love:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je tiens à être de la ... partie ... tu t'en doutes bien


Faut que j'amène mon jeu de cartes ?  :love:


----------



## pim (10 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'amène mon jeu de cartes ?  :love:


Pas la peine, certains n'auront pas besoin de &#231;a, ils ont d&#233;j&#224; trouv&#233; &#224; s'occuper


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'amène mon jeu de cartes ?  :love:


Quelqu'un lui explique ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un lui explique ? :love:


pour ce que vaut la théorie ...  rien ne vaut de bons "travaux" pratiques


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour ce que vaut la théorie ...  rien ne vaut de bons "travaux" pratiques



Je dis toujours ça à ma boulangère !


----------



## Spyro (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour ce que vaut la théorie ...  rien ne vaut de bons "travaux" pratiques


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

La charte !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> La charte !!!!!



Oui théorie est un mot obscène !


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...rien ne vaut de bons "travaux" pratiques


Sacrée étudiante, obstinée


----------



## Spyro (11 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sacrée étudiante, obstinée


Et studieuse hein il parait !


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhh!
> Ca me rappelle une connerie que j'ai fait, il y a pas mal d'années en arrière.


Heuuu [avec l'accent vaudois] 



			
				Laver a dit:
			
		

> - Papa, je crois que j'ai tué le chat !
> - Comment as-tu fait ton compte, petit malheureux ?
> - Il était sale et j'ai voulu le laver ?
> - Et tu ne savais pas que les chats détestent l'eau ?
> - Mais, papa, c'est pas quand je l'ai lavé qu'il est mort, c'est quand je l'ai tordu pour le faire sécher !


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- playaman
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

Pim, tu nous bougerais le petit couple de Clermont ?


----------



## playaman (11 Octobre 2005)

"Taho! : Y'en a encore qui réflechissent, alors que c'est dans 10 jours !"

...Il faut parfois réflechir longtemps pour prendre de bonne décision, la preuve, je viens


----------



## playaman (11 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
- playaman
-
__
15






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 &#224; 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Gen&#232;ve *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journ&#233;e).

*Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi &#224; 16h16 (&#224; confirmer)
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo, Playa
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2), Playa
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *H&#244;tel *:

H&#244;tel Formule 1 &#224; Dole : 27 &#8364; la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*16h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite   
*19h30 :* Fondue au restaurant &#171; Le Grapiot &#187; de Pupillin 
 *DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:   
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !) 
 *LUNDI 24
* 

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end ! 
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2005)

Va falloir rectifier ton post ! 
1) Le total fait donc d&#233;sormais 15 pas 14.
2) Tu arrives o&#249;, &#224; quelle heure, et comment ? 
3) Tu dors o&#249; ?
Petites pr&#233;cisions mais qui ont leur importance !  :love:


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> "Taho! : Y'en a encore qui réflechissent, alors que c'est dans 10 jours !"
> 
> ...Il faut parfois réflechir longtemps pour prendre de bonne décision, la preuve, je viens


En voilà une bonne idée !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2005)

Je pense &#224; une chose, Virpeen/iNano...
L'association des "croqueurs de pomme" se r&#233;unit g&#233;n&#233;ralement vers cette &#233;poque. Ce serait pas justement ce week-end l&#224; ?   On y laisserait Taho!  :love:
Me fait penser qu'il faut que je me pr&#233;pare un crumble pomme/framboise, j'ai une tonne de framboises dans le jardin. :love:


----------



## playaman (11 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir rectifier ton post !
> 1) Le total fait donc d&#233;sormais 15 pas 14.
> 2) Tu arrives o&#249;, &#224; quelle heure, et comment ?
> 3) Tu dors o&#249; ?
> Petites pr&#233;cisions mais qui ont leur importance !  :love:




Pour commencer merci pour le changement de 14 a 15 (ai oubli&#233.

Je pense arriver en d&#233;but de soir&#233;e, pourquoi pas &#224; 19h a Dole pour pecher Golf et trouver un guide ou si je me rate un petit fil &#224; Taho! qui derva deja &#234;tre arriv&#233;.
Je viens en voiture.

Pour le dodo, je prend mon sac de couchage et je trouverais bien un endroits pour m'&#233;crouler (une cave, un champs, le lit de la voisine...)

P.S : J'adore les framboises (et la framboisine)


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Me fait penser qu'il faut que je me prépare un crumble pomme/framboise, j'ai une tonne de framboises dans le jardin. :love:




Je crois que je vais prendre du rab... ...de pilules pour mon diabète :mouais:  ​


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Me fait penser qu'il faut que je me prépare un crumble pomme/framboise, j'ai une tonne de framboises dans le jardin. :love:




voila un argument de pois pour bioman : il en rafole     


je suis desolé mais je pourra confirmer ou pas notre venue que en debut de la semaine prochaine
bioman ayant un boulot pas commode et souvent chamboulement de planing a la derniere minute

de toute façon , meme si on arrive pas a y etre pour samedi aprem (nous on logera a l'hotel) , 
dimanche c'est sur au 99% , on sera avec vous, sauf si fifille a planté la voiture pendant le trajet :affraid:


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

lpfdls d&#233;cuve 

Faudrait qu'on s'organise pour les convois Offlange-gare-Offlange... Les filles comment qu'on fait donc ?


----------



## playaman (11 Octobre 2005)

-> golf ... Elle est ou la boule de glace vanille :love:


----------



## lumai (11 Octobre 2005)

> *Y'en a encore qui réflechissent, alors que c'est dans 10 jours !*



Et oui ! Toujours en réflexion !
Mais ça s'oriente plus vers le "je ne peux pas"...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Octobre 2005)

ah non, c'est pas dr&#244;le &#231;a...


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et oui ! Toujours en réflexion !
> Mais ça s'oriente plus vers le "je ne peux pas"...


 en espérant que ça change d'ici là !


----------



## lumai (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> en espérant que ça change d'ici là !


Ou bien ce sera pour une autre fois


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2005)

Tu vas rater un grand &#233;v&#234;nement !


----------



## maiwen (11 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
- playaman
-
__
15






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 &#224; 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Gen&#232;ve *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journ&#233;e).

*Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi &#224; 16h16 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo, Playa, maiwen
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2), Playa
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *H&#244;tel *:

H&#244;tel Formule 1 &#224; Dole : 27 &#8364; la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*16h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite   
*19h30 :* Fondue au restaurant &#171; Le Grapiot &#187; de Pupillin 
 *DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:   
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !) 
 *LUNDI 24
* 

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end ! 
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## iNano (11 Octobre 2005)

:love: :love: :love: 
C'est vrai... Merci à nos gentils GOs et gentils invités qui prennent les choses en main pendant qu'on est affalées sur le canap'... Vivement les vacances ! :rateau:  
Bon, trève de belles déclarations... :love: Pas de soucis pour les différentes arrivées en gare de Dole ou Dijon, on s'organisera sans aucun problème ! 
Playa : on n'a pas de voisine dans la rue... Tout au mieux, une dans la maison de derrière, mais vu le gabarit du mari, je ne m'y frotterais pas... On te trouvera un petit coin dans le garage, près de Webo !  
Lumai : C'est triste si tu ne viens pas... 
Robertav : COOL !!!! On vous attendra de pied ferme !  :love:
Tous les autres : :love:


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

Ben surtout, merci &#224; vous les filles, nous, nous ne faisont que nous transposer  :love:


----------



## playaman (11 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> :
> Playa : on n'a pas de voisine dans la rue... Tout au mieux, une dans la maison de derrière, mais vu le gabarit du mari, je ne m'y frotterais pas... On te trouvera un petit coin dans le garage, près de Webo !



Parfait, il me tiendra chaud
:love:   

Oui... Merci a vous de nous faire nous déplacer dans une si belle région.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> C'est vrai... Merci à nos gentils GOs et gentils invités qui prennent les choses en main pendant qu'on est affalées sur le canap'... Vivement les vacances ! :rateau:
> Bon, trève de belles déclarations... :love: Pas de soucis pour les différentes arrivées en gare de Dole ou Dijon, on s'organisera sans aucun problème !
> Playa : on n'a pas de voisine dans la rue... Tout au mieux, une dans la maison de derrière, mais vu le gabarit du mari, je ne m'y frotterais pas... On te trouvera un petit coin dans le garage, près de Webo !
> ...



 Moi je sens qu'on va bien s'amuser avec deux hôtesses pareil !!!    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sens qu'on va bien s'amuser avec deux hôtesses pareil !!!    :love: :love: :love:


Tu penseras quand même à prendre ton Tranxene :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2005)

Problème pour les dégustations prévues, je n'ai pas précisé plus tôt que je ne buvais pas d'alcool. J'ai arrêté d'en consommer il y a bien des années maintenant.


:mouais:​


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Problème pour les dégustations prévues, je n'ai pas précisé plus tôt que je ne buvais pas d'alcool. J'ai arrêté d'en consommer il y a bien des années maintenant.
> 
> :mouais:​


LeSqual, sors de ce corps, tu fais encore un cauchemar :hosto:


----------



## pim (11 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Problème pour les dégustations prévues, je n'ai pas précisé plus tôt que je ne buvais pas d'alcool. J'ai arrêté d'en consommer il y a bien des années maintenant.
> 
> 
> :mouais:​


Tu as oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser "de jour" dans ton message.

En effet, une fois la nuit venue, tu te transformes &#224; ton insu, et l&#224; personne ne peut te suivre c&#244;t&#233; boisson


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> En effet, une fois la nuit venue, tu te transformes à ton insu, et là personne ne peut te suivre côté boisson



Y a du vécu il semblerait...


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> ... là personne ne peut te suivre côté boisson


Heuuu...
Faut pas pousser quand même, j'en connais quelques uns qui sont devant :rateau:


----------



## pim (11 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu...
> Faut pas pousser quand même, j'en connais quelques uns qui sont devant :rateau:


J'&#233;tais tellement loin derri&#232;re que je ne peux pas vraiment juger en fait


----------



## Hurrican (12 Octobre 2005)

WebO, celui qui conduit, c'est celui qui ne boit pas. Merci chauffeur !  
Bah tu d&#233;gusteras d'autres choses ! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (12 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen/iNano ?
Et que diriez vous d'une visite de Chateau-Chalon ? 
Pour &#234;tre joli, &#231;&#224; l'est, et puis on pourrait aussi se faire Poligny et son Comt&#233;. :love:
Ou le lac de Vouglans (si il fait beau bien s&#251;r...).


----------



## Virpeen (12 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
- playaman
-
__
15






- lumai 
- lpfdls 
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 &#224; 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Gen&#232;ve *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journ&#233;e).

*Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi &#224; 16h16 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo, Playa, maiwen
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2), Playa
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *H&#244;tel *:

H&#244;tel Formule 1 &#224; Dole : 27 &#8364; la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*16h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite   
*19h30 :* Repas du terroir &#224; l' &#171; Auberge du Grapiot &#187; de Pupillin 
 *DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:   
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !) 
 *LUNDI 24
* 

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end ! 
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## pim (12 Octobre 2005)

Attention question sp&#233;ciale nul en g&#233;ographie :rateau:

Pour pr&#233;parer l'itin&#233;raire en voiture avec Mappy, je mets quoi comme lieu d'arriv&#233;e ?


----------



## Virpeen (12 Octobre 2005)

*Si je récapitule les arrivées :*

*VENDREDI 21 :*

Taho! : Offlanges, 16h
Playaman : Offlanges, fin de journée
golf : DOLE, 19h20
El_Chico : DOLE, 21h46
Spyro & Stagazer : DIJON, 19h27

*SAMEDI 22 :*

WebO + Sylko : Offlanges, fin de matinée
maiwen : DIJON, 16h16

*J'ai des questions !*

1) pim, Hunjord et Hurrican, pourriez-vous me préciser quand vous arrivez ? 
2) je vais dresser une liste des possibilités de couchage à la maison alors préparez-vous à vous décider avec qui vous voulez dormir  ! :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (12 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Attention question sp&#233;ciale nul en g&#233;ographie :rateau:
> 
> Pour pr&#233;parer l'itin&#233;raire en voiture avec Mappy, je mets quoi comme lieu d'arriv&#233;e ?



Mappy conna&#238;t tr&#232;s bien Offlanges (39290) car beaucoup ont d&#233;j&#224; cherch&#233; ce lieu avant de s'y rendre une premi&#232;re fois... 

Je n'ai pas dit que c'&#233;tait paum&#233; ! :rateau:

Edit : c'est mon 800e message !!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (12 Octobre 2005)

Nous on arrivera entre 12h45 et 13h15. 
On doit r&#233;cup&#233;rer le "petit" &#224; l'&#233;cole &#224; 11h35 environ, l'emmener avec son fr&#232;re, chez la mamie &#224; Genlis, et revenir.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Te tcheu, bient&#244;t 500 posts pour un rendez-vous !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K
- robertav & fifille fiston bioman 

je viens d'envoyer un mp a Virpeen , je ne peux plus venir   meme pas dimanche
je suis desol&#233;


----------



## pim (12 Octobre 2005)

Je ne sais pas encore si j'arrive vendredi soir ou samedi, cela va d&#233;pendre de si j'arrive &#224; motiver les Clermontois &#224; venir avec moi !


----------



## Spyro (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'envoyer un mp a Virpeen , je ne peux plus venir   meme pas dimanche
> je suis desolé


Grumpf   

Moi de mon coté j'apporterai un sac de couchage bonus.


----------



## Virpeen (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'envoyer un mp a Virpeen , je ne peux plus venir   meme pas dimanche
> je suis desolé



Crotte zut flûte ! 

Les zenfants : va falloir penser à organiser une deuxième AES du Jura à une date à laquelle robertav pourra venir !   :love: :love:


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'envoyer un mp a Virpeen , je ne peux plus venir   meme pas dimanche
> je suis desolé


C'est bien dommage  

Par contre, c'est promis, dès les premiers beaux jours de 2006, il y aura une ÆS en Alsace


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien dommage
> 
> Par contre, c'est promis, dès les premiers beaux jours de 2006, il y aura une ÆS en Alsace




où ????? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (12 Octobre 2005)

Tu d&#233;clines l'invitation parce qu'on a parler de jeu de cartes ?   
Bon, ben tant pis, on fera sans toi, mais ce sera forc&#233;ment moins bien. 
On te montrera les photos et tu vas regretter !  
Pim, tu te d&#233;brouilles mais tu les d&#233;cides les Clermontois ! :love:
Bon, je devrais avoir un ou deux sacs de couchage en rab aussi, moi j'en aurai pas besoin.


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

J-9 :love:

Tu me mets avec qui tu veux pour le couchage  :love:


----------



## pim (12 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui c'est vrai il va m&#234;me falloir dormir, comme quand on &#233;tait petit !? :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J-9 :love:
> 
> Tu me mets avec qui tu veux pour le couchage  :love:



Tu sais que tu fous la pression à Virpeen et iNano là avec ton décompte ?      :love:


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu fous la pression à Virpeen et iNano là avec ton décompte ?      :love:


C'est pas le but pourtant. Et pour les avoir eu récemment, pour le moment tout va bien à ce niveau là. Mais on en reparlera à J-2...  :love:

Tout va bien les filles, ça va être un week-end excellent ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le but pourtant. Et pour les avoir eu récemment, pour le moment tout va bien à ce niveau là. Mais on en reparlera à J-2...  :love:
> 
> Tout va bien les filles, ça va être un week-end excellent ! :love:



Héhé à J-2 on fera un décompte heure par heure !   

Et bien sûr que le week end sera excellent je serai là ! :style:  :rateau:


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu me mets avec qui tu veux pour le couchage


:affraid: Pas avec moi :affraid:
[en plus il ronfle :mouais:]​

Je préférerai une plus charmante compagnie ou alors j'amène le nounours de minigolf


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Les zenfants : va falloir penser à organiser une deuxième AES du Jura à une date à laquelle robertav pourra venir !   :love: :love:


Z'aussi :love: 
Au printemps


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> où ????? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


Sur un bon WE bien rempli  
Strasbourg -> la Route des Vins -> Mulhouse 
Vas y avoir le problème du couchage du samedi soir à résoudre :mouais: 
Mais on en reparlera en temps et en heure


----------



## Virpeen (12 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu fous la pression à Virpeen et iNano là avec ton décompte ?      :love:


Mais non ... :rose:    :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ... :rose:    :affraid:



Pas de panique !  Rien que le fait de venir sera suffisant à notre bonheur ! :love: :love:


----------



## hunjord (12 Octobre 2005)

Moi ch'uis timide...ma première AES....


----------



## Stargazer (12 Octobre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Moi ch'uis timide...ma première AES....



Tu verras t'auras l'impression que c'est ta 20e ! L'adaptation est très très rapide ...


----------



## Virpeen (12 Octobre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Moi ch'uis timide...ma première AES....



Nous aussi... :rose:  :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Octobre 2005)

Pas de panique ! Je mets mes anglaises à couper que tout ira ...  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon vendredi soir, on est sur Dijon &#224; priori, mais on pourra pas faire les chauffeurs. Madame a pris des places pour le concert de De Palmas au Zenith... Donc au cas o&#249; on comptait sur nous vendredi soir. 
Mais d&#232;s samedi matin, mon carosse sera pr&#232;s &#224; charrier les hordes de touristes. :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
- playaman
-
__
15






- lumai 
- lpfdls 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K
 - robertav & fifille fiston bioman 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 &#224; 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Gen&#232;ve *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journ&#233;e).

*Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi &#224; 16h16 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo, Playa, maiwen
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2), Playa
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *H&#244;tel *:

H&#244;tel Formule 1 &#224; Dole : 27 &#8364; la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*16h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite   
*19h30 :* Repas du terroir &#224; l' &#171; Auberge du Grapiot &#187; de Pupillin 
 *DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:   
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !) 
 *LUNDI 24
* 

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end ! 
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## Spyro (13 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
- playaman
-
__
15






- lumai 
- lpfdls 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K
 - robertav & fifille fiston bioman 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Genève *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journée).

*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi à 16h16 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo, Playa, maiwen, Spyro
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2), Playa
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel *:
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 
*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*16h30 :* « Fruitère vinicole » d'Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*19h30 :* Repas du terroir à l' « Auberge du Grapiot » de Pupillin
*DIMANCHE 23*
*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Après-midi :* ballade/découverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : dégustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:
*Soirée :* bouffe à la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !)
*LUNDI 24
* 
pas de programme pour le moment : ça dépendra des héros qui prolongent leur week-end !
  _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'envoyer un mp a Virpeen , je ne peux plus venir   meme pas dimanche
> je suis desolé


Merde alors... Et ton porte clé... Je fais comment moi ?

Enfin ca sera pour l'AES alsace...


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

*Important*​
Je rappelle à toutes les MacGéennes et tous les MacGéens que,  via votre Tableau de Bord, vous avez accès à la Messagerie Privée des Forums de MacGénération où vous avez peut être des MPs qui vous attendent


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Merde alors... Et ton porte clé... Je fais comment moi ?
> 
> Enfin ca sera pour l'AES alsace...






suis pas pressé     
tu iras  surement me l'offrir pour mes 40 ans   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Octobre 2005)

c'est dans combien de temps ?

Ah merde... On demende pas l'age d'une dame...
euh...

Nan mais on trouvera une solutions.


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde... On demende pas l'age d'une dame...
> euh...


T'as pas besoin, bougre d'âne, tu ouvres son profil, not'Roberta n'a aucun pb avec l'âge de ses artères :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

vous savez elle vous disent quoi mes arteres ?????    

vous avez la chance !!!!!!   
j'ai une journée tres tres chargée et suis deja en retard 
pas le temp d' exprimer mes pensées


----------



## CHAUCRIN (15 Octobre 2005)

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; Virpeen 
"Laver les chats!?  Tous les matins ?!"

 Ben,moi j'ai une copine.....


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*






*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
- playaman
-
__
15






- lumai 
- lpfdls 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K
 - robertav & fifille fiston bioman 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Genève *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journée).

*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi à 16h16 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo, Playa, maiwen, Spyro
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2), Playa
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel *:
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
* 
*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*16h30 :* « Fruitère vinicole » d'Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*19h30 :* Repas du terroir à l' « Auberge du Grapiot » de Pupillin
*DIMANCHE 23*
*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Après-midi :* ballade/découverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : dégustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:
*Soirée :* bouffe à la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !)
*LUNDI 24
* 
pas de programme pour le moment : ça dépendra des héros qui prolongent leur week-end !
  _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

Lumai, lepirefils ? où en sont les négociations ?  :love:


----------



## pim (15 Octobre 2005)

CHAUCRIN a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à Virpeen
> "Laver les chats!?  Tous les matins ?!"
> 
> Ben,moi j'ai une copine.....



Et ?  :mouais: 

Tu la laves tous les matins !? :love:

Petit veinard


----------



## golf (15 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Tu la laves tous les matins !? :love:


C'est pas ce qu'on appelle "entretenir" une femme :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

On pourrait essayer de garder ci fil propre ! 

&#231;a va les filles, la pression monte pas trop ? Moi, elle commence, suite &#224; une bonne bi&#232;re bue avec quelques Suisses...


----------



## pim (15 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait essayer de garder ci fil propre !



Pardon c'est ma faute :rose: 

Je le referais plus, promis :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Pardon c'est ma faute :rose:
> 
> Je le referais plus, promis :rateau:


t'as intérêt ! :love:


----------



## golf (15 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

*Programme *​

*SAMEDI 22* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*16h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*19h30 :* Repas du terroir &#224; l' &#171; Auberge du Grapiot &#187; de Pupillin

*DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges [photos] et... d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village :rateau:
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !)

*LUNDI 24* 

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end !




​


----------



## Stargazer (15 Octobre 2005)

> *LUNDI 24*
> 
> pas de programme pour le moment : ça dépendra des héros qui prolongent leur week-end !



Petite question ... Suis-je le seul héros ou y en a-t-il d'autres ?


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Petite question ... Suis-je le seul héros ou y en a-t-il d'autres ?


pour ma part, j'en ai peur, déjà que je reprends le boulot lundi !


----------



## Spyro (16 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Petite question ... Suis-je le seul héros ou y en a-t-il d'autres ?


Sans moi en tout cas, trop de boulot d'ici le 11.


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

mais on parle du 22-23, pas du 11, qui est pass&#233; d'ailleurs !


----------



## Spyro (16 Octobre 2005)

Le prochain 11 !!!
Celui o&#249; je m'envole pour Seattle avec mon cheuf


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

ah pardon, je n'avais pas suivi ! Seatle ? Veinard !


----------



## iNano (16 Octobre 2005)

Oyé, oyé !!!!​
Nous avons deux suggestions à vous faire pour le restaurant du samedi soir  : 

*Choix n°1* : Le Petit Jurassien nous propose une fondue arboisienne, avec patates, salade et petite cochonaille pour 13¤ par personne. Il faudra rajouter à cela le vin, les desserts (s'il nous reste de la place...) et les cafés (bon, on verra si on peut se les faire offrir...  ). Proposition qui nous paraît intéressante... 
*Choix n°2* : L'Auberge du Grapiot nous propose des menus à 16¤ et plus. Il y a 6 propositions de menu à 16¤, ça laisse du choix ; voici un exemple : Terrine de foies de volaille/ Carré de cochon rôti à la sauge et mijoté de lentilles/ Assiette des affinés comtois ou Fromage blanc nature à la crème ou pain perdu et crème à la cannelle  . Pour notre Maiwen, il y a des menus avec du poisson. :love: Il faudra ajouter 3¤ par personne pour le vin en pichet, 1,5¤ pour le café (même topo...), et 2 à 3¤ pour l'apéro. Cette proposition nous paraît intéressante... 
Voilà, voilà... Vous avez jusqu'à mardi matin pour faire votre choix... 
Pour les autres repas, vous n'aurez pas le choix !


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

je suis partant pour l'un comme pour l'autre

je sais, je suis p&#233;nible &#224; ne pas prendre de choix, les deux me vont !


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

Hola ! les r&#233;ponses
​

*Choix n&#176;1* : Le Petit Jurassien et sa fondue : Taho!, golf
*Choix n&#176;2* : L'Auberge du Grapiot et ses menus : Taho!


----------



## iNano (16 Octobre 2005)

Il est trop fort ce Golf...  :love:


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il est trop fort ce Golf...  :love:


golf est gourmet et gourmand [3g] :rateau:
_Le 1er qui fait un commentaire est banni le we prochain :mouais: _​


----------



## maiwen (16 Octobre 2005)

sans avis :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> golf est gourmet et gourmand [3g] :rateau:
> _Le 1er qui fait un commentaire est banni le we prochain :mouais: _​



T'aurais du dire Gourmet et Gourmand à ce niveau mon petit g !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Octobre 2005)

Hola ! les r&#233;ponses


samedi soir​

*Choix n&#176;1* : Le Petit Jurassien et sa fondue : Taho!, golf, Stargazer
*Choix n&#176;2* : L'Auberge du Grapiot et ses menus : Taho!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Au fait, parlant du jura, j'ai fais une fondue &#224; la t&#234;te de moine. 400g de tete de moine, 100g de gruy&#232;re et 200g de m&#233;lange moiti&#233;-moiti&#233;, arros&#233; de 3dl de champagne et une &#233;chalotte. Vous m'en direz des nouvelles.


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, parlant du jura, j'ai fais une fondue à la tête de moine. 400g de tete de moine, 100g de gruyère et 200g de mélange moitié-moitié, arrosé de 3dl de champagne et une échalotte. Vous m'en direz des nouvelles.


J'arrive à Lausanne le ve 25 novembre prochain, comme d'hab, en fin d'am, tu peux en préparer une [sluppp]  :rateau:


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais du dire Gourmet et Gourmand à ce niveau mon petit g !


Toi, le blhéros, je te cause plus :mouais:


----------



## lumai (16 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*ÆS Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
- playaman
-
__
15







- lpfdls 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K
 - robertav & fifille fiston bioman 
- lumai (j'en charge certains de faire la bise à Virpeen et iNano )

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 à 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Genève *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journée).

*Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir à 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi à 16h16 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo, Playa, maiwen, Spyro
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2), Playa
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *Hôtel *:
Hôtel Formule 1 à Dole : 27 ¤ la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...
*
Programme

SAMEDI 22
*
*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*16h30 :* « Fruitère vinicole » d'Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*19h30 :* Repas du terroir à l' « Auberge du Grapiot » de Pupillin
*DIMANCHE 23*
*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Après-midi :* ballade/découverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : dégustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:
*Soirée :* bouffe à la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !)
*LUNDI 24
*
pas de programme pour le moment : ça dépendra des héros qui prolongent leur week-end !
   _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## Hurrican (16 Octobre 2005)

Hola ! les r&#233;ponses


samedi soir​

*Choix n&#176;1* : Le Petit Jurassien et sa fondue : Taho!, golf, Stargazer, Mme Hurri
*Choix n&#176;2* : L'Auberge du Grapiot et ses menus : Taho!, Hurri
On fait dans le partage nous. Comme on arrivait pas &#224; se d&#233;cider on a fait moiti&#233;-moiti&#233; ! :love:


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

Ha ! Hurri


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2005)

Hola ! les r&#233;ponses


samedi soir​

*Choix n&#176;1* : Le Petit Jurassien et sa fondue : Taho!, golf, Stargazer, Mme Hurri, WebO
*Choix n&#176;2* : L'Auberge du Grapiot et ses menus : Taho!, Hurri


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

Le Petit Jurassien tient la corde !


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Choix n&#176;2* : L'Auberge du Grapiot et ses menus : Taho!, Hur


V'la que le WebO y coupe le Hurri  
Rectifions, sinon, au prochain, il n'en restera plus rien :affraid: 
Quoi que si :rateau: Mme Hurri


----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2005)

Hola ! les r&#233;ponses


samedi soir​

*Choix n&#176;1* : Le Petit Jurassien et sa fondue : Taho!, golf, Stargazer, Mme Hurri, WebO, Spyro
*Choix n&#176;2* : L'Auberge du Grapiot et ses menus : Taho!, Hurri


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)




----------



## iNano (17 Octobre 2005)

Golf, à première vue j'avais pris ta photo pour une tasse d'expresso... :rateau: Ppppfffff... quand on n'est pas du matin...


----------



## pim (17 Octobre 2005)

Hola ! les r&#233;ponses


samedi soir​

*Choix n&#176;1* : Le Petit Jurassien et sa fondue : Taho!, golf, Stargazer, Mme Hurri, WebO, Spyro, pim
*Choix n&#176;2* : L'Auberge du Grapiot et ses menus : Taho!, Hurri


----------



## Taho! (17 Octobre 2005)

- lpfdls

Bon, tu montes ou bien ?


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Golf, à première vue j'avais pris ta photo pour une tasse d'expresso... :rateau: Ppppfffff... quand on n'est pas du matin...





> *Logement*
> - *Chez iNano et Virpeen* : *...Golf...*


:affraid:


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

*Programme *​

*SAMEDI 22* 

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*16h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*19h30 :* Repas du terroir &#224; l' &#171; Auberge du Grapiot &#187; de Pupillin

*DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges [photos] et... d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village :rateau:
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !)

*LUNDI 24* 

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end !


----------



## playaman (17 Octobre 2005)

Je suis Suisse donc neutre et hors de tout conflit ou prises de position délicates (a part a la maison), je ne voterais pas.
De plus les deux me vont très bien


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis Suisse donc neutre


Là, c'est tout bon et normal 



			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> je ne voterais pas.


Là, par contre, ça va pas du tout :mouais: 
Il y a contradiction :affraid:







Quoi que ! Ah, oui, c'est vrai il est Genevois ​


----------



## Hurrican (17 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui, il faut participer aux votations !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, il faut participer aux votations !



Non mais de toute façon Le Petit Jurassien a gagné !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais de toute façon Le Petit Jurassien a gagné !


C'est vrai ? J'ai gagné ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ? J'ai gagné ?



Je t'imaginais plus grand ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Octobre 2005)

Hola ! les r&#233;ponses


samedi soir​ 
*Choix n&#176;1* : Le Petit Jurassien et sa fondue : Taho!, golf, Stargazer, Mme Hurri, WebO, Spyro, pim, El_ChiCo
*Choix n&#176;2* : L'Auberge du Grapiot et ses menus : Taho!, Hurri
Ca me parait bien ce menu... Cela dit, j'ai trouv&#233; un moyen de me faire un peu de bl&#233;...


----------



## Hurrican (17 Octobre 2005)

Bof, 1m68... mais je m'en fous. Les grands ne m'ont jamais impressionn&#233;. 
Bon, &#231;&#224; s'approche l&#224;, tout le monde &#224; son programme, sais o&#249; et comment il dort ?
Va falloir s'arranger aussi pour les r&#233;cup&#233;rations en gare...


----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bof, 1m68... mais je m'en fous. Les grands ne m'ont jamais impressionné.


Ça m'énerve ça...  
1m68 c'est grand  !!! 

:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Octobre 2005)

Non 1m68 c'est plus petit que la moyenne. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un probl&#232;me. Je suis pas un nain non plus !   Et comme on me l'a toujours appris au judo, les grands tombent de plus haut.  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir s'arranger aussi pour les récupérations en gare...



Bah t'inquiète ... Spyro et moi on arrivera ensemble main dans la main et yeux dans les yeux.       

Ca fera déjà un voyage de moins !


----------



## Taho! (17 Octobre 2005)

A-t-on besoin d'&#234;tre grand par la taille pour &#234;tre grand par l'esprit...

On peut aussi cumuler les deux, moi, du haut des mes 1m85  :rateau:

Bon, va pour le petit jurassien, les deux me plaisaient de toute fa&#231;on !

Par contre toujours pas de nouvelles du pirfils, je m'en occupe ce soir !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi cumuler les deux, moi, du haut des mes *1m85*  :rateau:



Tu veux vraiment jouer à ça ..?


----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non 1m68 c'est plus petit que la moyenne. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un probl&#232;me.


C'est un probl&#232;me pour moi que tu dises que 1m68 c'est petit, parce que je donnerais tout ce que je poss&#232;de pour &#234;tre aussi "petit" que &#231;a vois tu. :rateau:

    (enfin non pas trop  ""  en fait  )


----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'inquiète ... Spyro et moi on arrivera ensemble main dans la main et yeux dans les yeux.
> 
> Ca fera déjà un voyage de moins !


Euh oui euh si tu le vois comme ça, c'est moi qui vais faire un voyage de moins  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh oui euh si tu le vois comme ça, c'est moi qui vais faire un voyage de moins  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Tu ne m'échapperas pas !  

Lock on target ... Target acquired !!! Go go go !!!


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais de toute fa&#231;on Le Petit Jurassien a gagn&#233; !


Ah non, c'est Madame l'&#233;pouse de l'Ah Hurri qui est dans le bon camp 



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> ...comment il dort...


A loilp&#233; et toi :rateau: 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ensemble main dans la main et *yeux dans les yeux*


:affraid:
Pas &#233;vident de marcher en crabe  :casse:


----------



## CHAUCRIN (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour ,

 Présence probable Samedi , mais impossible  d'assister aux agapes du soir et du lendemain  
 

Amicalement


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

CHAUCRIN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ,
> 
> Présence probable Samedi , mais impossible  d'assister aux agapes du soir et du lendemain
> 
> ...


'lut M'sieur  
 
Aller, zou, tu te mets dans la liste


----------



## CHAUCRIN (17 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
- playaman
- chaucrin
__
16 






- lpfdls 






- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K
 - robertav & fifille fiston bioman 
- lumai (j'en charge certains de faire la bise &#224; Virpeen et iNano )

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 &#224; 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Gen&#232;ve *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journ&#233;e).
 - 
*Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi &#224; 16h16 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo, Playa, maiwen, Spyro
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2), Playa
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *H&#244;tel *:
H&#244;tel Formule 1 &#224; Dole : 27 &#8364; la chambre pour une, deux ou trois personnes...


*Programme*​*

SAMEDI 22*

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*14h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*16h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*19h30 :* Repas du terroir &#224; l' &#171; Auberge du Grapiot &#187; de Pupillin

*DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !)

*LUNDI 24*

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end !


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Pas évident de marcher en crabe  :casse:



Simple question d'habitude ...  :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Octobre 2005)

ah oui, je voulais aussi dire que je ne buvrai pas, et que donc je peux conduire... Par contre, si y'a des d&#233;gustations de fromage, dites moi vite o&#249; c'est :love:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Octobre 2005)

Ben comme je le disais, on peut se d&#233;caler &#224; Poligny sur les fruiti&#232;res. 
Un bon comt&#233; affin&#233; 24 mois... slurp. :love:


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben comme je le disais, on peut se d&#233;caler &#224; Poligny sur les fruiti&#232;res.
> Un bon comt&#233; affin&#233; 24 mois... slurp. :love:


Prochaine &#198;S : le route des fruiti&#232;res :rateau: 
En AOC uniquement 
_Elle recoupe la route des vins [fruiti&#232;res vinicoles] du Jura _​


----------



## Virpeen (17 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *

*&#198;S Offlanges [Jura]*





*DJs : Virpeen et iNano*

_ *Voir le programme en fin de message !  :love: *_​ 





- Virpeen
- iNano
- Taho!
- Spyro 
- Hurrican + madame 
- Stargazer 
- maiwen
- WebO 
- pim
- HunJord
- El_ChiCo
- golf
- Sylko
- playaman
- chaucrin
__
16 






-





- Yuls
- freelancer
- dendrimere
- Macounette
- iMax
- J_K
 - robertav & fifille fiston bioman 
- lumai (j'en charge certains de faire la bise &#224; Virpeen et iNano )
- lpfdls 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 &#224; 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Gen&#232;ve *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journ&#233;e).
 - 
*Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi &#224; 16h16 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*
- *Chez iNano et Virpeen* 3 x 2 places : *COMPLET* (Maiwen, Golf, El_ChiCo et sa couchette, WebO, Spyro, Stargazer, Taho! et sa couchette) sauf si vous emmenez matelas et sac de couchage ! 
-> *Je prends un sac de couchage* : Taho!, El_ChiCo, Playa, maiwen, Spyro
-> *Je prends un matelas* : Taho!, El_ChiCo (x2), Playa
- *Chez Hurrican* 2 x 1 place :
- *H&#244;tel Formul 1 Dole (27&#8364; la nuit) *


_________________________________________
*Programme*​
*SAMEDI 22*

*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*15h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour visite des caves
*17h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*19h30 :* Fondue &#171;Au petit jurassien&#187; &#224; Arbois... &#224; l'unanimit&#233; !

*DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur...
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges : photos... et pour les plus valeureux d'entre nous : d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village ? :rateau:
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et on parle mac... (ce n'est qu'une proposition !)

*LUNDI 24*

pas de programme pour le moment : &#231;a d&#233;pendra des h&#233;ros qui prolongent leur week-end !


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Virpeen (17 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION : Veuillez jeter un coup d'oeil à mon message précédent qui récapitule les horaires (modifiés) des visites et autres dégustations ! 

La dégustation/visite à la Fruitière Vinicole coûte 3,50¤ par personne (si certains ne veulent pas y participer, faites-nous signe !)
​


----------



## Virpeen (17 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION (bis): Veuillez pr&#233;ciser si ces chiffres sont corrects  
Merci... 

Logistique-d&#233;placements...
​

Virpeen = 4 places dans son bolide (sinon, monte plus les c&#244;tes)... Oui, c'est &#231;a ! (j'me r&#233;ponds) 
Hurrican = 5 places...
Sylko = 4 places...
playaman = 4 places...
pim = 4 places...
Taho! = 2 places...

* Note : les places comptabilis&#233;es comprennent le chauffeur !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION (bis): Veuillez préciser si ces chiffres sont corrects  
Merci... 

Logistique-déplacements...
​

Virpeen = 4 places dans son bolide (sinon, monte plus les côtes)... Oui, c'est ça ! (j'me réponds) 
Hurrican = 5 places...Oui, c'est ça, sauf si les voyageurs sont au format Guy Carlier ! 
Sylko = 4 places...
playaman = 4 places...
pim = 4 places...
Taho! = 2 places...

* Note : les places comptabilisées comprennent le chauffeur !


----------



## hunjord (18 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION : Veuillez jeter un coup d'oeil à mon message précédent qui récapitule les horaires (modifiés) des visites et autres dégustations !
> 
> La dégustation/visite à la Fruitière Vinicole coûte 3,50¤ par personne (si certains ne veulent pas y participer, faites-nous signe !)
> ​


Ca dépend des quantités que l'on peut déguster :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> *Programme*​
> *SAMEDI 22*
> *Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
> *15h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour visite des caves
> ...


Et samedi on se l&#232;ve pas en douceur alors ?   




			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> La d&#233;gustation/visite &#224; la Fruiti&#232;re Vinicole co&#251;te 3,50&#8364; par personne (si certains ne veulent pas y participer, faites-nous signe !)


Et si on d&#233;guste pas ? 
_(Ils font de l'Ice Tea ?   )_

_PS: pour les voitures hein moi je n'occupe qu'une place je pr&#233;cise. (Quoi c'&#233;tait pas &#231;a la question ?   )_


----------



## playaman (18 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION (bis): Veuillez préciser si ces chiffres sont corrects
> Merci...
> 
> Logistique-déplacements...
> ...



4 places c'est juste


----------



## Virpeen (18 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION (bis): Veuillez préciser si ces chiffres sont corrects  
Merci... 

Logistique-déplacements...
​

Virpeen = 4 places dans son bolide (sinon, monte plus les côtes)... Oui, c'est ça ! (j'me réponds) 
Hurrican = 5 places...Oui, c'est ça, sauf si les voyageurs sont au format Guy Carlier ! 
Sylko = 4 places...
playaman = 4 places... Oui, c'est ça ! 
pim = 4 places...
Taho! = 2 places...

* Note : les places comptabilisées comprennent le chauffeur !


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION (bis): Veuillez préciser si ces chiffres sont corrects  
Merci... 

Logistique-déplacements...
​

Virpeen = 4 places dans son bolide (sinon, monte plus les côtes)... Oui, c'est ça ! (j'me réponds) 
Hurrican = 5 places...Oui, c'est ça, sauf si les voyageurs sont au format Guy Carlier ! 
Sylko = 4 places...
playaman = 4 places... Oui, c'est ça ! 
pim = 4 places...
Taho! = 2 places et un coffre immense Je prends donc la commerciale 

* Note : les places comptabilisées comprennent le chauffeur !


----------



## pim (18 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION (bis): Veuillez préciser si ces chiffres sont corrects  
Merci... 

Logistique-déplacements...
​

Virpeen = 4 places dans son bolide (sinon, monte plus les côtes)... Oui, c'est ça ! (j'me réponds) 
Hurrican = 5 places...Oui, c'est ça, sauf si les voyageurs sont au format Guy Carlier ! 
Sylko = 4 places...
playaman = 4 places... Oui, c'est ça ! 
pim = 4 places... C'est ça mais que samedi ! Dimanche je baptise ma nièce...
Taho! = 2 places et un coffre immense Je prends donc la commerciale 

* Note : les places comptabilisées comprennent le chauffeur !


----------



## Virpeen (19 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION (ter) : Pour notre organisation &#224; la maison, 
veuillez pr&#233;ciser et compl&#233;ter les infos suivantes...

 *Je dors chez Virpeen & iNano : *​ 
*vendredi soir : *Taho! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + pim + iNano + Virpeen *= 9*
 
*samedi soir : *Taho ! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + WebO + Sylko + maiwen + iNano + Virpeen *= 11*
 
*dimanche soir : *???

*Je me restaure chez Virpeen & iNano : *​ 
*vendredi soir : *Taho! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + pim + iNano + Virpeen *= 9*
*samedi midi : *Taho ! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + WebO + Sylko + pim + Hurrican + madame Hurri + CHAUCRIN + iNano + Virpeen *= 14* 
*dimanche midi : *Taho ! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + WebO + Sylko + maiwen + Hurrican + madame Hurri + iNano + Virpeen *= 13* 
*dimanche soir : *???
 * J'esp&#232;re qu'on n'a oubli&#233; personne... Si c'est le cas : je m'en excuse :rose: :love:... et ajoutez-vous vite ! ​


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION (ter) : Pour notre organisation à la maison, 
veuillez préciser et compléter les infos suivantes...

 *Je dors chez Virpeen & iNano : *​ 
*vendredi soir : *Taho! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + pim + iNano + Virpeen *= 9*
 
*samedi soir : *Taho ! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + WebO + Sylko + maiwen + iNano + Virpeen *= 11*
 
*dimanche soir : *Stargazer

*Je me restaure chez Virpeen & iNano : *​ 
*vendredi soir : *Taho! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + pim + iNano + Virpeen *= 9*
*samedi midi : *Taho ! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + WebO + Sylko + maiwen + pim + Hurrican + madame Hurri + CHAUCRIN + iNano + Virpeen *= 15* 
*dimanche midi : *Taho ! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + WebO + Sylko + maiwen + Hurrican + madame Hurri + iNano + Virpeen *= 11* 
*dimanche soir : *Stargazer
 * J'espère qu'on n'a oublié personne... Si c'est le cas : je m'en excuse :rose: :love:... et ajoutez-vous vite ! ​


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

Est ce bien prudent :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Est ce bien prudent :mouais:



Pour qui ?


----------



## pim (19 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION (ter) : Pour notre organisation à la maison, 
veuillez préciser et compléter les infos suivantes...

 *Je dors chez Virpeen & iNano : *​ 
*vendredi soir : *Taho! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + pim + iNano + Virpeen *= 9*
 
*samedi soir : *Taho ! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + WebO + Sylko + maiwen + iNano + Virpeen *= 11*
 
*dimanche soir : *Stargazer

*Je me restaure chez Virpeen & iNano : *​ 
*vendredi soir : *Taho! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + iNano + Virpeen *= 9*
*samedi midi : *Taho ! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + WebO + Sylko + maiwen + pim + Hurrican + madame Hurri + CHAUCRIN + iNano + Virpeen *= 15* 
*dimanche midi : *Taho ! + Stargazer + Spyro + golf + playaman + El_Chico + WebO + Sylko + maiwen + Hurrican + madame Hurri + iNano + Virpeen *= 11* 
*dimanche soir : *Stargazer
 * J'espère qu'on n'a oublié personne... Si c'est le cas : je m'en excuse :rose: :love:... et ajoutez-vous vite ! ​


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Octobre 2005)

Faites nous un petit podcast histoire de profiter du tres bel accent jurassien....  
La Môtô, le fagôt, le sabôt, le chatô, les journôx....


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour qui ?


:mouais:  C'est implicite :rateau: 






			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Faites nous un petit podcast histoire de profiter du tres bel accent jurassien...


P&#244; s&#251;r qu'on est le teeemps


----------



## pim (19 Octobre 2005)

Coucou tout le monde ! 

Juste pour vous dire que Pim et sa Pim-mobile arriveront de concert vendredi soir vers 21h30. L'horaire est donn&#233; dans l'hypoth&#232;se que Pim s'y retrouve avec l'itin&#233;raire de Mappy dans une main et la vieille carte Michelin dans l'autre (le volant c'est avec le genoux :rateau: ), et que la Pim-Mobile &#233;vite de probables embouteillages et autres encombrements 

Ceux qui pr&#233;tendent que j'y arriverais jamais parce que je roule comme un vieux p&#233;p&#233; de la campagne sont des mauvaises langues, faut pas les &#233;couter 

Sinon je repars dimanche matin mais &#231;a je vais pas en parler trop je ne veux pas refroidir l'ambiance, j'ai une grosse trentaine d'heure pour faire la f&#234;te alors on va bien les occuper, n'est-ce pas ?   

Voili voilo&#249;


----------



## playaman (20 Octobre 2005)

Ce serait dommage que tu te perde PIM,  ca ferait moins de trentes heures de fetes.
Et ça çA serait dommage


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

*Offlanges [Jura]
&#198;S*
*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *






*Programme*

_pour : Taho!, Spyro, Hurrican & Madame, Stargazer, maiwen, WebO, pim, HunJord, El_ChiCo,golf, Sylko, playaman, chaucrin..._
DJs : Virpeen, iNano.​ 
*SAMEDI 22*

*Matin :* lever en douceur [Spyro : qui va piano, va sano]
*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*15h30 : *&#171; Domaine de la Pinte &#187; &#224; Arbois pour visite des caves
*17h30 :* &#171; Fruit&#232;re vinicole &#187; d'Arbois pour d&#233;gustation/visite
*19h30 :* Fondue &#171;Au petit jurassien&#187; &#224; Arbois... &#224; l'unanimit&#233; !

*DIMANCHE 23*
*Matin :* lever en douceur
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Apr&#232;s-midi :* ballade/d&#233;couverte des environs d'Offlanges [d&#233;gustation chez le producteur de vin du village]
*Soir&#233;e :* bouffe &#224; la maison et !...


____________________________
Logistique​
H&#233;bergement 

*Je dors chez Virpeen & iNano : *


*vendredi soir : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, pim, iNano, Virpeen  [*= 9*] 
*samedi soir : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, WebO, Sylko, maiwen, iNano, Virpeen [*= 11*]
*dimanche soir : *Stargazer [*= 1* ]

*Je me restaure chez Virpeen & iNano : *

*vendredi soir : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, iNano, Virpeen [*= 9*]
*samedi midi : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, WebO, Sylko, maiwen, pim, Hurrican & Mme, CHAUCRIN, iNano, Virpeen [*= 15*]
*dimanche midi : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, WebO, Sylko, maiwen, Hurrican & Mme, iNano, Virpeen [*= 11*]
*dimanche soir : *Stargazer [*= 1* ]

D&#233;placements


Taho! = 2 places
Virpeen = 4 places 
Sylko = 4 places
playaman = 4 places
pim = 4 places
Hurrican = 5 places
*Soient : 23 places*


----------



## iNano (20 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour &#224; tous ! 

*Voici les derni&#232;res petites recommandations d'usage  :*

Dans la mesure du possible, emmenez un sac de couchage... Je pense que &#231;a simplifiera les choses... :rateau: Qui plus est, on pourra faire des courses dans le couloir ! 
Pensez &#224; vos seviettes de toilettes (alors l&#224;, c'est purement perso : pas envie de faire 5 lessives de linge de toilette la semaine prochaine... :hein: )
Et le dernier conseil, mais pas le moindre : reservez vos estomacs pour la fondue du samedi soir ! Ca promet d'&#234;tre excellent...


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Octobre 2005)

course de sac de couchage... Alors &#231;a c'est la classe  :love:

Et pi je ne mange plus rien &#224; partir de maintenant 


Ca va &#234;tre bien ce week end... En tout cas, &#231;a s'annonce tr&#232;s bien :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Octobre 2005)

il va me soule ce sac de couchage  je dois prendre mon sac à la fac samedi matin  niark niark


----------



## iNano (20 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il va me soule ce sac de couchage  je dois prendre mon sac à la fac samedi matin  niark niark





			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Dans la mesure du possible


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2005)

j'en ai un en rab, ainsi qu'une couverture aussi


----------



## Hurrican (20 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas un deux places le tien ?   
Au pire, j'en ai deux aussi.


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous !
> 
> *Voici les derni&#232;res petites recommandations d'usage  :*
> 
> ...


 
Oui, pas de probl&#232;mes pour le sac de couchage. Au r&#233;veil, j'essayerais d'&#234;tre plus frais qu'&#224; l'AES hivernale.  







Golf, lui, aime dormir &#224; la dure.


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pas de problèmes pour le sac de couchage. Au réveil, j'essayerais d'être plus frais qu'à l'AES hivernale.


"frais" je sais pas si c'est le mot


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Au réveil, j'essayerais d'être plus frais qu'à l'AES hivernale.


Une salle sans ronfleurs  
C'est vrai que là, t'es moins que frais :hosto:
Mais après un sérieux petit dej, il gazouillait sur les pistes :rateau:



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Golf, lui, aime dormir à la dure


Ah mais là, au soleil, hummmm, et après 48 h sans sommeil :bebe:

Dite, les filles, vous avez commandé le soleil :mouais:


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2005)

Tu feras régner l'ordre.


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2005)

Les deux G_O pour une &#198;S, l'ordre va r&#233;gner, je vous dis !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Les deux G_O pour une ÆS, l'ordre va régner, je vous dis !



Mouhahahahaha !


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahaha !


Ça va bannir sévère donc !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça va bannir sévère donc !



Quand tu veux ma poule !


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu feras r&#233;gner l'ordre.


Ici, oui, sur le terrain, chacun pour soi  
Faut pas pousser :mouais: 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Les deux G_O pour une &#198;S, l'ordre va r&#233;gner, je vous dis !





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a va bannir s&#233;v&#232;re donc !


Par contre, par hasard, y aurait pas un, ou une, volontaire pour expliquer le principe au jeune padawan Taho! :bebe:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, par hasard, y aurait pas un, ou une, volontaire pour expliquer le principe au jeune padawan Taho! :bebe:



Je suis trop fatigué pour !


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*

- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places -> Vendredi 16h
- *Clermont-Ferrand* : pim en PimMobile : de 1 &#224; 3 places selon le colis 
*- Aigle-Montreux- Vevey-Lausanne:* 2 places en Sylkomobile 
-* Gen&#232;ve *: 3 places dans le char de Playa (vendredi fin de journ&#233;e).


*Je viens en train (pr&#233;ciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*

- *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20  *H - 19:36 *  :rateau: :love: 
- *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *El_ChiCo* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 21h46
- *Stargazer* : Dijon, vendredi soir &#224; 19h27
- *maiwen* : Dijon, samedi &#224; 16h16


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

Mets leur la pression, c'est une bonne id&#233;e 

Je ne sais pas quand j'arrive, tout d&#233;pend de l'heure &#224; laquelle je d&#233;colle !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mets leur la pression, c'est une bonne idée
> 
> Je ne sais pas quand j'arrive, tout dépend de l'heure à laquelle je décolle !



C'est un peu normal non ?


----------



## Hurrican (21 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas quand j'arrive, tout dépend de l'heure à laquelle je décolle !


Une chose est sûre, en coupant par St-Exupery et l'A432, tu mets environ 2h30 pour venir ici.  Moi je mets 2h15 pour aller à Sassenage.


----------



## pim (21 Octobre 2005)

Golf a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens en train (préciser Dole ou Dijon et l'heure)*
> 
> - *golf* : Dole, vendredi soir à 19h20  *H - 19:36 *  :rateau: :love:
> - *Spyro* : Dijon, vendredi soir à 19h27
> ...



Vu mon heure probable d'arrivée en pim-mobile, je pourrais même faire un crochet pour aller récupérer El_Chico ! Ca me rallongerait, mais ça économiserait un aller-retour à quelqu'un ! Dites moi, parce que je ne sais pas comment vous vous êtes arrangé...


----------



## Hurrican (21 Octobre 2005)

Le truc c'est que tu ne connais pas Dole et sa gare, alors que nous si.


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Une chose est sûre, en coupant par St-Exupery et l'A432, tu mets environ 2h30 pour venir ici.  Moi je mets 2h15 pour aller à Sassenage.


Je note, je note

à ce soir !


----------



## pim (21 Octobre 2005)

En m&#234;me temps, dans toute ville inconnue, la gare est le lieu le plus facile &#224; trouver, parce qu'il y a en g&#233;n&#233;ral des panneaux partout l'indiquant. C'est dans l'autre sens le probl&#232;me ! :hein:

Quoi, pour faire demi-tour, vous avez pas mis des panneaux AES-Jura partout ? 

J'aurais eut un bon copilote, c'&#233;tait parfaitement envisageable, mais je crois que tu as raison, je vais d&#233;j&#224; essayer de ne pas me perdre moi-m&#234;me sur mon trajet :rateau:


----------



## iNano (21 Octobre 2005)

Ne t'en fais pas Pim, El_Chico arrivera &#224; pieds avec son violoncelle, on s'est d&#233;j&#224; arrang&#233;s...  

Au fait, pour ceux qui arrivent en voiture : le mieux serait de vous garer le long de l'&#233;glise, de part et d'autre du monument aux morts... et l&#224; : vous nous bippez ! On est tout pr&#232;s...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

Ah enfin le J(ura) day !!!    :love:

C'est bientôt le débarquement !


----------



## Hurrican (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin le J(ura) day !!!    :love:
> 
> C'est bientôt le débarquement !


Flûte un fan de Mohaa. 
De toute façon, pour moi ce sera demain vers 12h45-13h00 hein. :rose:
Bon les filles vous m'avez pas dit si je devais m'occuper de quelque chose ? Z'avez besoin de rien ?


----------



## iNano (21 Octobre 2005)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## iNano (21 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Flûte un fan de Mohaa.
> De toute façon, pour moi ce sera demain vers 12h45-13h00 hein. :rose:
> Bon les filles vous m'avez pas dit si je devais m'occuper de quelque chose ? Z'avez besoin de rien ?


Au vu de mon post précédent, tu as dû te rendre compte que nous maîtrisons parfaitement la situation...:mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



C'est pas à cause de moi j'espère ?    :love:


----------



## iNano (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas à cause de moi j'espère ?    :love:




Ben chais pas... Qui a parlé de... 


			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ...débarquement...



Ah ben oui, c'est toi !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben chais pas... Qui a parlé de...
> 
> 
> Ah ben oui, c'est toi !



J'aurais pu dire invasion aussi ..      :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Octobre 2005)

putain les gens... J'prends le train dans 5 heures !

'Gaffe &#224; vous les gens j'arrive ! Enfin... Je d&#233;barque. Puisque c'est comme &#231;a qu'on semble dire par ici...


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>



Oui ....   


Mais tu seras là bien assez tôt !


----------



## Hurrican (21 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Au vu de mon post précédent, tu as dû te rendre compte que nous maîtrisons parfaitement la situation...:mouais:


Il n'est pas question de remise en cause de la maitrise, mais d'entraide.


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ....
> 
> 
> Mais tu seras là bien assez tôt !


Spyro il a dit que vous ferez rien en attendant mon arrivée  ... je pense que vous pourrez quand même regarder les infos ... et puis Thalassa ... c'est bien Thalassa ( je sais pas quel jour c'est mais on s'en tape le ... enfin vous voyez  )


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Spyro il a dit que vous ferez rien en attendant mon arrivée  ... je pense que vous pourrez quand même regarder les infos ... et puis Thalassa ... c'est bien Thalassa ( je sais pas quel jour c'est mais on s'en tape le ... enfin vous voyez  )



Il fait ce qu'il veut ... Moi je ferai autrement !


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il fait ce qu'il veut ... Moi je ferai autrement !


tu prépareras le cours que tu comptes nous donner samedi après-midi ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu prépareras le cours que tu comptes nous donner samedi après-midi ?



Oui car en face à face c'est bien aussi !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2005)

_We are pleased to welcome you onboard our brand new aircraft, the SylkoMobile. You made a good choice by travelling SylkoAir (code-sharing with WebOAirlines)._​ 
Boarding Pass: ok
Passport: ok
Boarding Time: 09.00, don't move on the tarmac before the SylkoMobile stop!
Custom Control: don't forget to "tomber your futal" and the custom Control, as the policer will ask you!
Refresments: you will find lot of drinks on board, absinthe (like &#224; volont&#233, Picon-bi&#232;re, Poire, and so much.
Fondue: at the back of the aircraft, you'll enjoying your flight by degusting a nice Fondue, so your flight will bo so much sweeter.




_SylkoAir, A New Way To Fly._
​


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2005)

Bon, z'avez fini d'occuper la ligne :rateau:

Profitez plut&#244;t du cours de danse :



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon les filles vous m'avez pas dit si je devais m'occuper de quelque chose ? Z'avez besoin de rien ?


Un pas en avant...


			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas question de remise en cause de la maitrise, mais d'entraide.


Deux pas en arri&#232;re 

:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _We are pleased to welcome you onboard our brand new aircraft, the SylkoMobile. You made a good choice by travelling SylkoAir (code-sharing with WebOAirlines)._​
> Boarding Pass: ok
> Passport: ok
> Boarding Time: 09.00, don't move on the tarmac before the SylkoMobile stop!
> ...


Curieuse langue que le Suisse, ce doit être un dialecte vaudois   
J'entrave que dalle :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>


On t'enverra plein de pens&#233;es positives  
:love: :love: :love: :love:

_Bon moi si mon chef se grouille pas, je vais rater mon train, &#231;a serait dommage &#231;a  :rateau:_


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2005)

*Offlanges [Jura]
ÆS*
*WE du : 22-23 Octobre 2005 *





*Programme*

_pour : Taho!, Spyro, Hurrican & Madame, Stargazer, maiwen, WebO, pim, HunJord, El_ChiCo,golf, Sylko, playaman, chaucrin..._
DJs : Virpeen, iNano.​ 
*SAMEDI 22*

*Matin :* lever en douceur [Spyro : qui va piano, va sano]
*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison !
*15h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour visite des caves
*17h30 :* « Fruitère vinicole » d'Arbois pour dégustation/visite
*19h30 :* Fondue «Au petit jurassien» à Arbois... à l'unanimité !

*DIMANCHE 23*
*Matin :* lever en douceur
*Midi :* festoyons !
*Après-midi :* ballade/découverte des environs d'Offlanges [dégustation chez le producteur de vin du village]
*Soirée :* bouffe à la maison et !...


____________________________
Logistique​
Hébergement 

*Je dors chez Virpeen & iNano : *


*vendredi soir : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, pim, iNano, Virpeen  [*= 9*] 
*samedi soir : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, WebO, Sylko, maiwen, iNano, Virpeen [*= 11*]
*dimanche soir : *Stargazer [*= 1* ]

*Je me restaure chez Virpeen & iNano : *

*vendredi soir : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, iNano, Virpeen [*= 9*]
*samedi midi : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, WebO, Sylko, maiwen, pim, Hurrican & Mme, CHAUCRIN, iNano, Virpeen [*= 15*]
*dimanche midi : *Taho!, Stargazer, Spyro, golf, playaman, El_Chico, WebO, Sylko, maiwen, Hurrican & Mme, iNano, Virpeen [*= 11*]
*dimanche soir : *Stargazer [*= 1* ]

Déplacements


Taho! = 2 places
Virpeen = 4 places 
Sylko = 4 places
playaman = 4 places
pim = 4 places
Hurrican = 5 places
*Soient : 23 places*[/QUOTE]




			
				iNano & cons½ur a dit:
			
		

> *Voici les dernières petites recommandations d'usage  :*
> 
> Dans la mesure du possible, emmenez un sac de couchage... Je pense que ça simplifiera les choses... :rateau: Qui plus est, on pourra faire des courses dans le couloir !
> Pensez à vos seviettes de toilettes (alors là, c'est purement perso : pas envie de faire 5 lessives de linge de toilette la semaine prochaine... :hein: )
> Et le dernier conseil, mais pas le moindre : reservez vos estomacs pour la fondue du samedi soir ! Ca promet d'être excellent...


----------



## playaman (21 Octobre 2005)

...Je me réjouis du cours d'anglais  

Encor 3h et c'est le départ, a tout soudain les gens


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2005)

*golf* : Dole, vendredi soir &#224; 19h20  *H - 5:07 *  :rateau: :love:​


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On t'enverra plein de pens&#233;es positives


oui comme la radio tizoiseauxcuicuilesptitschienswoufwouflesptiteszabeillesbizbizetleslamas ...  

( on dirait un nom de ville du Pays de Galles tiens  )


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

Je suis sur le d&#233;part moi aussi

_Thalassa, le magazine de ta m&#232;re_ 

merde, j'ai pas fait de plan Mappy pour trouver o&#249; c'est Offlange ! Allez, go Mappy !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui comme la radio tizoiseauxcuicuilesptitschienswoufwouflesptiteszabeillesbizbizetleslamas ...
> 
> ( on dirait un nom de ville du Pays de Galles tiens  )



Oui car d'après l'histoire c'est à cet endroit que le fondateur de la ville s'est fait crotté par un moineau et qu'il décida de bâtir la ville à cet endroit !


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui car d'après l'histoire c'est à cet endroit que le fondateur de la ville s'est fait crotté par un moineau et qu'il décida de bâtir la ville à cet endroit !


oui ... mais heureusement y'a une abbréviation, c'est comme pour Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch , l'abbréviation c'est Llanfairpwll ... ben là c'est France Bleu :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui comme la radio tizoiseauxcuicuilesptitschienswoufwouflesptiteszabeillesbizbizetleslamas ...
> 
> ( on dirait un nom de ville du Pays de Galles tiens  )


François Pérusse, l'ami du peuple ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> François Pérusse, l'ami du peuple ! :love:



T'as deux minutes j'espère ?  :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as deux minutes j'esp&#232;re ?  :love:


Toujours ! :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _We are pleased to welcome you onboard our brand new aircraft, the SylkoMobile. You made a good choice by travelling SylkoAir (code-sharing with WebOAirlines)._​




I wish you a good flight, M. O'Neill !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

e allora ?     

chi é arrivato ?  
chi si é perduto ? 

vi auguro un bellissimo fine settimana :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)

ils sont arrivés les chameaux  ... non sans mal ... heureusement que je suis là pour jouer le répertoire téléphonique   

bisous tous  :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2005)

Les chameaux ??? Ils ont si soif que &#231;a ???  :affraid:


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> e allora ?
> 
> chi é arrivato ?
> chi si é perduto ?
> ...





			
				Sherlock a dit:
			
		

> et alors ?
> 
> qui é arrivé ? qui é perdu ?
> 
> je vous souhaite très beau fin semaine


:love::love::love:

Hé beh !
Sherlock a presque un aussi bel accent que toi !!!


----------



## Hurrican (21 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les chameaux ??? Ils ont si soif que ça ???  :affraid:


Soif, je sais pas, mais il va y avoir à boire, c'est certain. 
Vivement demain que je les rejoignent ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils sont arrivés les chameaux  ... non sans mal ... heureusement que je suis là pour jouer le répertoire téléphonique
> 
> bisous tous  :love:


Répertoire, répertoire, c'est vite dit, quand tu envoies le numéro de Spyro... à Spyro ou un faux numéro pour celui d'El_chico  :love:

Merci maiwen et vivement demain !

Là tout va bien chez Virpeen, tout le monde est bien arrivé, non sans mal, mais tout le monde est arrivé !
El_Chico attend à la gare en ce moment même, iNano, Stargazer et Spyro sont partis en délégation pour le chercher !

Plus de nouvelles demain ! :love:

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)

boah de toute façon ... ça ne sera vraiment bien que demain :rateau:


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Répertoire, répertoire, c'est vite dit, quand tu envoies le numéro de Spyro... à Spyro ou un faux numéro pour celui d'El_chico  :love:
> 
> Merci maiwen et vivement demain !
> 
> ...



On veut  des details de la soirée nous !!!


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah de toute façon ... ça ne sera vraiment bien que demain :rateau:


Evitons les banalités ! 
Vivement demain !
on vous attend demain pour vraiment commencer ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On veut  des details de la soirée nous !!!


Je suis arrivé en premier et Virpeen m'a emmené à Dijon pour aller chercher Stargazer et Spyro. Après une heure de route on a fini par atteindre le parking de la gare, enfin l'embouteillage qui est devant la gare... J'ai choppé Star à la descente du train. Par contre, Spyro n'était pas dans la même rame, on a donc eu à le chercher
Pendant ce temps à Dole, iNano a pris en charge golf, pendant que playaman se perdait !

Sur la route de retour de Dijon, ne sachant plus où arrivait El_Chico, j'ai appelé la moitié de MacG, qui n'était pas devant Internet (merci Chag qui nous a sauvé la vie sur ce coup :love: )... maiwen a tenté de nous aider... en envoyer le numéro de Spyro... à Spyro et le numéro d'un inconnu à la place de celui de El_chico :love:

Pim vient d'arriver et El_chico a été attrapé par iNano, Stargazer et Spyro, bref, la before commence fort ! 

Mais ce sera encore mieux demain !  :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

Arriv&#233;e en direct d'El_chico !


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> maiwen a tent&#233; de nous aider... en envoyer le num&#233;ro de Spyro... &#224; Spyro et le num&#233;ro d'un inconnu &#224; la place de celui de El_chico :love:


ouais ben euh ... d'abord j'&#233;tais pas chez moi ... tu m'a d&#233;rang&#233; avec des amis ... et puis apr&#232;s, j'&#233;tais dans le m&#233;tro et ben &#224; Saint-Lazare faut pas sortir ton portable si tu veux pas te le faire chouraver alors je me suis d&#233;pech&#233;e ... et puis un pti chiffre de faux y'a pas mort d'homme non plus 

edit : bisous El_Chico                            "."


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Octobre 2005)

oui, je suis bien arriv&#233; "."


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)

voilà que je me fais harceler à coup de téléphone, sms et ichat schizo


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben euh ... d'abord j'étais pas chez moi ... tu m'a dérangé avec des amis ... et puis après, j'étais dans le métro et ben à Saint-Lazare faut pas sortir ton portable si tu veux pas te le faire chouraver alors je me suis dépechée ... et puis un pti chiffre de faux y'a pas mort d'homme non plus
> 
> edit : bisous El_Chico                            "."


je ne voulais pas te déranger... :rose:


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà que je me fais harceler à coup de téléphone, sms et ichat schizo


1. je t'ai pas harcelé !
2. Stargazer avait piqué mon iBook !


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà que je me fais harceler à coup de téléphone, sms et ichat schizo


je t'ai appelé quoi, deux fois ! 

Après, Stargazer a squatté mon iChat !


----------



## maiwen (21 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai appelé quoi, deux fois !
> 
> Après, Stargazer a squatté mon iChat !


3 fois quand j'étais pas chez moi ... et une fois chez moi


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 3 fois quand j'étais pas chez moi ... et une fois chez moi



ne sortons pas ça de sont contexte


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2005)

Ça fait bizarre de pas être à une AES. C'est rare.  Amusez-vous bien, bon week-end.

Je vais me coucher.


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

Live from Offlanges : 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des femmes cultiv&#233;es chez les hommes


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

La before continue tranquillement, on attaque les d&#233;bats philosophiques et la poire ! :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

L'autre il dit ca, il est parti t&#233;l&#233;phoner pendant la poire...


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> L'autre il dit ca, il est parti téléphoner pendant la poire...


parce que tu crois que j'avais pas ma poire pendant que je téléphonais à un ami ?


----------



## playaman (22 Octobre 2005)

Z'ont fini ma poire... Comment je vais faire pour dormir !=?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

qui parle de dormir ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> qui parle de dormir ?


Nos h&#244;tesses par exemple ! 

Sans rire, l'accueil a &#233;t&#233; exemplaire ! Bravo les filles :love:

La petite poire du p&#232;re playaman, je vous la recommande !  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sur la route de retour de Dijon, ne sachant plus où arrivait El_Chico, j'ai appelé la moitié de MacG, qui n'était pas devant Internet (merci Chag qui nous a sauvé la vie sur ce coup :love: )... maiwen a tenté de nous aider... en envoyer le numéro de Spyro... à Spyro et le numéro d'un inconnu à la place de celui de El_chico :love:


 Et moi ? Tu m'aurais appeler, ou Virpeen, ou iNano l'auraient fait (puisqu'elles ont mon N°), je vous arrangeais çà vite fait ! 
Je fais pas partie de la bonne moitité de MacG, c'est çà ?  

Enfin, le soleil est de retour, on va pouvoir en profiter !!! :love:


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2005)

On arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive...


----------



## pim (22 Octobre 2005)

R&#233;veil !


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ? Tu m'aurais appeler, ou Virpeen, ou iNano l'auraient fait (puisqu'elles ont mon N&#176, je vous arrangeais &#231;&#224; vite fait !
> Je fais pas partie de la bonne moitit&#233; de MacG, c'est &#231;&#224; ?
> 
> Enfin, le soleil est de retour, on va pouvoir en profiter !!! :love:



1. je n'avais pas ton num&#233;ro
2. Virpeen avait oubli&#233; son t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; la maison
3. iNano avait oubli&#233; le sien dans la voiture


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> On arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive...


à tout bientôt les Suisses !


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 1. je n'avais pas ton num&#233;ro
> 2. Virpeen avait oubli&#233; son t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; la maison
> 3. iNano avait oubli&#233; le sien dans la voiture


Elle est belle l'organisation    :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

ben on s'en fout, ca marche quand m&#234;me puisque je suis l&#224;...


----------



## Hurrican (22 Octobre 2005)

Et moi bient&#244;t. :love:
Bon, aller, encore deux trois trucs &#224; finir avant d'aller chercher mon plus jeune &#224; l'&#233;cole, je l'emmene chez les parents, et j'arrive !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et moi bientôt. :love:
> Bon, aller, encore deux trois trucs à finir avant d'aller chercher mon plus jeune à l'école, je l'emmene chez les parents, et j'arrive !



T'as interêt à te dépêcher !


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

une pens&#233;e pour maiwen qui ronge son frein en cours... Courage, tu es bient&#244;t avec nous ! :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Octobre 2005)

Profitez  du Jura, lachez vos claviers, nom de nom...
Faut beau au fait ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

il fait beau, y'a un un peu de vent quand m&#234;me... 
on attend les suisses pour le moment


----------



## playaman (22 Octobre 2005)

Y'a du soleil, la campagne alentour est magnifique !

Tiens, y'a plus de café.
Je crois que c'est l'heure de l'apero, biere ou pastis, je me tate encor...


----------



## Malow (22 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Y'a du soleil, la campagne alentour est magnifique !
> 
> Tiens, y'a plus de café.
> Je crois que c'est l'heure de l'apero, biere ou pastis, je me tate encor...



Ca ne m'étonne pas ça....enfin...il faut ce qu'il faut !  


Bon week-end à tous et pleins de bisous  :love:


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On veut  des details de la soirée nous !!!


Mais c'est intime çà :affraid:

Fallait venir


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les chameaux ??? Ils ont si soif que ça ???  :affraid:


Tu connais l'expression "boit sans soif"


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

Les petits Suisses viennent d'arriver, il manque juste encore Hurri et le compte sera bon pour ce mldi... :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

on est en train de se pr&#233;parer des p'tites tartines avec de la saucisse sur du fromage, &#231;a va d&#233;chirer...

D'ailleurs, tu verrais la t&#234;te qu'elles ont &#224; la sortie du four, quand le fromage d&#233;gouline... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

et maintenant, c'est l'arriv&#233;e d'Hurri et de sa dame.


----------



## Malow (22 Octobre 2005)

N'oubliez pas de prendre pleins de photos !  
Bon, d'après Golf, c'est intime... alors faites nous des photos où vous n'êtes pas sage !!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

oh ben pour les photos je dois bien y &#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; &#224; 90... Mais j'vais vous faire un montage comme pour valence.


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh ben pour les photos je dois bien y &#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; &#224; 90... Mais j'vais vous faire un montage comme pour valence.


Avec tous les panneaux ???


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

j'ai m&#234;me fait des vid&#233;os et des prises de son pour celle l&#224;


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

Les photos, y'en a ! C'est ce soir surtout que &#231;a va jouer !

Sylko nous a sorti la traditionnelle banni&#232;re MacG, on se sent chez nous ! :love:

on est bient&#244;t sur le d&#233;part pour la suite du programme : d&#233;gusation !

iNano part bient&#244;t chercher maiwen, le compte sera bient&#244;t bon !


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

Ca y est, on d&#233;colle.


----------



## hunjord (22 Octobre 2005)

Une p'tite sieste et j'arrive !!!!!:love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2005)

l'apr&#232;s-midi s'est bien pass&#233;, je vais pas rentrer dans les d&#233;tails maintenant !


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

&#231;a doit encore &#234;tre chaud


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

vu que &#231;a poste pas bcp !


----------



## Malow (22 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça doit encore être chaud



arf...j'en étais sûre...on se vengera  


Bon sinon, il n'y a pas quelques photos qui trainent....?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

l&#224;, c'est le digestif...


----------



## hunjord (22 Octobre 2005)

.....du macvin....


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Octobre 2005)

oui du macvin de paille, du macvin jaune...
Je vous envie !
Encore bon week end !


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

La soir&#233;e ne fait que commencer au rythme de Teddybears !


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;gustation de Macvin...


----------



## hunjord (23 Octobre 2005)

Pis moi, j'arrive pas &#224; dormir....:sleep:
Virpeen a rebranch&#233; l'airport....


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Pis moi, j'arrive pas à dormir....:sleep:
> Virpeen a rebranché l'airport....




Bois un coup...  (webo)


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

La borne remarche, on enregistre doucement un PodCast sur un blind test des g&#233;n&#233;riques de dessins anim&#233;s de notre enfance (enfin pour les jeunes de l'assembl&#233;e)

Une petite phrase de la journ&#233;e : &#171; On est savant quand on boit bien. Qui ne sait pas boire ne sait rien &#187;


----------



## CHAUCRIN (23 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

Alors , moins bavards aujourd'hui qu'hier ,mais peut-être plus que demain....
J'ai cherché le N° de téléphone du curé pour lui demander de faire sonner à la volée les cloches de l'église voisine à 6 heures ( du matin) ,mais sans succès !!!

Je vous souhaite une bonne journée

Pierre


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2005)

CHAUCRIN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous et toutes,
> 
> Alors , moins bavards aujourd'hui qu'hier ,mais peut-&#234;tre plus que demain....
> J'ai cherch&#233; le N&#176; de t&#233;l&#233;phone du cur&#233; pour lui demander de faire sonner &#224; la vol&#233;e les cloches de l'&#233;glise voisine &#224; 6 heures ( du matin) ,mais sans succ&#232;s !!!
> ...


Salut.

Nous venons d'&#233;merger de nos sacs de couchage, il y a peu. 
Le temps d'avaler quelques tartines et nous voil&#224;...


----------



## hunjord (23 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour ! 

Bonjour aussi


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)

Bon ben voil&#224; alors, en direct d'Offlanges :

Aujourd'hui, r&#233;veil tranquille, repos le matin, berc&#233;s par une musique choisie par DJ WebO et voil&#224;.

edit : ah grill&#233; par sylko...

Et sinon, on prend de nouvelles photos, on regarde les nombreuses anciennes et voil&#224; en gros. On s'occupe quoi...


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ça va déchirer...


Ah, ce matin, j'vous dis pas le travail de couture 
De la dentelle :rateau:


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2005)

Spéciale dédicace à notre Macloud 


			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> « On est savant quand on boit bien. Qui ne sait pas boire ne sait rien »


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2005)

sylko à 11:06 a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons émergé des sacs de couchage, il y a peu.


:love: J'aime bien le "nous" 
Cela fait 2 heures qu'on tournent tous autour du sac de couchage du sonneur :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)

et puis d'abord, j'avais pas de sac de couchage...


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, je suis pas du matin !

La soir&#233;e &#224; &#233;t&#233; sage, on n'a pas laiss&#233; de message &#224; iMax, c'est dire ! 

le r&#233;veil est plus dur ce matin, mais la bonne humeur est l&#224; et le caf&#233; chaud ! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Octobre 2005)

A propos, le crumble cuit... et j'ai préparé la prune, je pars dans 1/4 heure ! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et puis d'abord, j'avais pas de sac de couchage...


Mais pourquoi tu ne l'as pas dit ! 
On en a nous ! Et on avait même des lits libres...


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> A propos, le crumble cuit... et j'ai préparé la prune, je pars dans 1/4 heure ! :love:


A tout de suite ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pardon ?



:love:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Octobre 2005)

CHAUCRIN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous et toutes,
> 
> Alors , moins bavards aujourd'hui qu'hier ,mais peut-&#234;tre plus que demain....
> J'ai cherch&#233; le N&#176; de t&#233;l&#233;phone du cur&#233; pour lui demander de faire sonner &#224; la vol&#233;e les cloches de l'&#233;glise voisine &#224; 6 heures ( du matin) ,mais sans succ&#232;s !!!
> ...


Personnellement, &#231;a ne m'aurait pas d&#233;rang&#233; plus que &#231;a !


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi tu ne l'as pas dit !
> On en a nous ! Et on avait même des lits libres...


ben si j'en ai un, mais j'ai pas dormi dedans... C'est tout...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ben si j'en ai un, mais j'ai pas dormi dedans... C'est tout...




on doit donc supposer que tu as dormi dans la niche du chat ? 
le chat t'as servi de coussin ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on doit donc supposer que tu as dormi dans la niche du chat ?
> le chat t'as servi de coussin ?


non c'est le contraire, El_Chico à servi de coussin au chat


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)

non c'&#233;tait l'inverse : c'&#233;tait moi le coussin...

edit : ah bah voil&#224;, en fait, ca a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit...


----------



## iNano (23 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> A propos, le crumble cuit... et j'ai préparé la prune, je pars dans 1/4 heure ! :love:


Ben alors ! Il arrive ce crumble ?!!!?


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2005)

J'y crois pas !!! Mais &#233;teignez tout &#231;a !!! Bient&#244;t vous allez parler technique, j'suis sure !


----------



## iNano (23 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non c'est le contraire, El_Chico à servi de coussin au chat


Oui, on a un chat qui profite à fond de cette AES... Elle a squatté tour à tour Spyro, El_Chico et Virpeen rien que pour ce matin... :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2005)

Un chat malin quoi !


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; il fait de l'ordinateur avec moi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> là il fait de l'ordinateur avec moi...




trop intelligent ce chat !!!!    

oubliez pas de lui faire une place d'honneur a votre table
et surtout n'oubliez pas son  cigare et le wysky


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> là il fait de l'ordinateur avec moi...



Il ne participa pas beaucoup.


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)

mais en fait... Y'a pas qu'le chat qui dort... Il nous en manque encore un...


----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> mais en fait... Y'a pas qu'le chat qui dort... Il nous en manque encore un...


ouais ... il dort comme vache qui pisse ...  :rose:

edit : et ne me demandez pas pourquoi j'ai dit &#231;a , j'en ai aucune id&#233;e :rose:

D'autant plus qu'il va prendre un rhume de cerveau


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

Si, on commence &#224; parler technique, l'iBook de Virpeen refait des siennes ! Visiblement ce serait la carte m&#232;re... 

Heureusement qu'elle a achet&#233; l'AppleCare !

Un petit mot sur cet iBook 14", c'est quand m&#234;me gr&#226;ce &#224; lui que l'&#198;S a eu lieu... S'il n'&#233;tait pas tomb&#233; en panne il y a deux mois...


----------



## playaman (23 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> A propos, le crumble cuit... et j'ai préparé la prune, je pars dans 1/4 heure ! :love:




Comme quoi des fois, ca vaut la peine de se plaindre des proposition non tenu  

Le crumble est au four   et la prune excellente


----------



## playaman (23 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> mais en fait... Y'a pas qu'le chat qui dort... Il nous en manque encore un...




C'est vrai que je fait tres bien le gros matou


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors ! Il arrive ce crumble ?!!!?





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt vous allez parler technique, j'suis sure !


Mouala, mouala 


			
				Crumble aux pommes a dit:
			
		

> Ingrédients :
> 
> 250 g de farine
> 200 g de sucre
> ...


:rateau:


----------



## AOSTE (23 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour la recette Golf 
Jm?en fais un tout de suite miam miam


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo est bien parti... il vient d'embarquer, pour Paris, dans le TGV.


----------



## pim (23 Octobre 2005)

Coucou tout le monde !

Bien rentr&#233;, petite ni&#232;ce bien baptis&#233;e, pim tout crev&#233; !

Mince j'ai rat&#233; le crumble aux pommes booouuuhh moi qui suis gourmand comme tout !

Bonne soir&#233;e &#224; tous


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2005)

On a bien pris soin de ta part.


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

J'aime pas dire au revoir !  
J'ai une boule qui monte dans le ventre au fur et &#224; mesure que s'approche le moment de dire au revoir et les d&#233;parts des diff&#233;rentes personnes...

&#199;a va passer

pourquoi les bons moments passent-ils trop vite ?


----------



## hunjord (23 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi les bons moments passent-ils trop vite ?


 C'est de ne plus boire de MAC-vin qui te rend si dubitatif???


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi les bons moments passent-ils trop vite ?



Parce qu'ils sont particuliers justement. C'est &#231;a qui les rend aussi bons. L'&#233;ph&#233;m&#233;rit&#233; a parfois son charme...


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Mince, j'ai raté le crumble aux pommes booouuuhh moi qui suis gourmand comme tout !


Vi mon chéri mais t'as sauvegardé ta ligne 
Alors que nous :mouais: :bebe:


----------



## hunjord (23 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde !
> 
> Bien rentré, petite nièce bien baptisée, pim tout crevé !
> 
> ...


crumble....et aussi fondue si j'ai de bon souvenir..., hier soir PIM évoquait la possibilité d'une fondue au cantal pour l'AES clermont.....


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

Ce serait une bonne id&#233;e !
BOn, je mange une cr&#234;pe et je rentre !


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)

voil&#224;. Bien parti et bien arriv&#233;.
Comme Taho, je suis d&#233;&#231;u que &#231;a soit fini, mais c'est pas grave, ca va recommencer...
Sinon, j'ai un peu faim et voil&#224;.

Mais comment ca se fait qu'on a pas assist&#233; au d&#233;part de maiwen et de spyro en direct ? Que font donc les h&#233;ros de l'AES ? hein, les golf, les berg&#232;re et les tout &#231;a ?


----------



## pim (23 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai un peu faim et voilà.



Cela doit être le crumble, ça creuse m'a-t'on dit


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

et alors, ils sont tous morts &#224; Offlanges ?


----------



## playaman (24 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas sont pas mort de faim vu les litres de pate à crèpes  

Me voila rentré a bon port.
J'ai eu comme un doute en partant, "Virchose" (désolé j'arrive pas a le dire) t'ai-je fait la bise en partant ? Si c'est non, gros bisous et encor merci.

Gros bisous a tout le monde, je vous souhaite une tres bonne nuit.

P.S : A premiere vu c'etait la fetes pour les chats aussi  vus le nombres de plumes qui trainent dans l'appart. Je rangerais demain...


----------



## pim (24 Octobre 2005)

Les premi&#232;res photos 

http://homepage.mac.com/chaurand/AES/PhotoAlbum52.html

J'ai m&#234;me fait un panorama :








			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et alors, ils sont tous morts &#224; Offlanges ?



Morts de fatigue  Apr&#232;s 2 petites nuits


----------



## AOSTE (24 Octobre 2005)

Tr&#233;s belle cave


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

Ouf, Je suis bien rentr&#233; ! Maintenant, faut retourner au boulot 

Je suis rest&#233; pour les cr&#234;pes et je suis reparti avec un n&#339;ud marin &#224; l'estomac, non pas &#224; cause des cr&#234;pes, mais parce que j'&#233;tais bien ! Deux caf&#233;s, trois heures de route et une nuit trop courte plus tard et je vous livre mon r&#233;sum&#233; (et les photos si tout va bien) &#224; partir de ce soir !

La plupart des possesseurs de portables &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; repartis avec le leur, celui de Virpeen est de nouveau en panne et puis ils avaient tous faim... Et puis je pr&#233;f&#232;re f&#234;ter les arriv&#233;es que les d&#233;parts !

Merci encore les filles pour cet excellent week-end, pour un bapt&#234;me d'&#198;S, vous avez fait fort, bravo ! On recommence quand vous voulez :love:

Allez, je vais bosser, pendant que les "h&#233;ros" dorment !


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

Oui, ben &#231;&#224; y est. Boulot 
Dommage... L'&#233;tait bien ce week-end ! :love:
Bon, je vais peut-&#234;tre me faire un r&#233;gime l&#233;gumes/fruits ces jours-ci pour compenser un peu !  
Tout le monde est bien rentr&#233;, et c'est tant mieux ! 
Enfin... reste Alain, Sylvain et Olivier, la berg&#232;re elle n'a qu'un TGV &#224; prendre !
J'uploaderais les photos aussi dans la journ&#233;e.


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

Je voudrais toutefois rectifier et livrer ici ma recette de crumble pomme-framboise. Celle qui fut servie accompagn&#233;e du crumble pomme-poire d'Anna (qui &#233;tait aussi d&#233;licieux :love: ).
Pr&#233;paration : 20 mn
Cuisson : 35 mn environ

Ingr&#233;dients (6 personnes) :
- 5 ou 6 Pommes selon leur taille (de pr&#233;f&#233;rence des Canada grises qui cuitent sont parfaites).
- 100 g de framboises (hier j'ai m&#233;lang&#233; framboises et figues, je n'avais pas assez de framboises).
- 100 g de sucre.
- 100 g de farine.
- 100 g de beurre.
- 1 sachet de sucre vanill&#233;.
- De la glace &#224; la vanille.

Eplucher les pommes et les couper en gros morceaux (des quartiers d'1,5cm, 2cm en gros). 
Mettre les pommes et les framboises dans un plat inox ou t&#233;flon allant au four.
Saupoudrer ce m&#233;lange avec le sucre vanill&#233;. Y r&#233;partir 20g de beurre coup&#233; en petits d&#233;s.

Dans un saladier, m&#233;langer le scure, la farine et les 80g de beurre restant, coup&#233; en petits d&#233;s. Bien m&#233;langer et malaxer jusqu'&#224; ce que la p&#226;te obtenue soit sablonneuse, et homog&#232;ne.
R&#233;partir ce m&#233;lange sur les fruits.
Enfourner &#224; 200&#176;C (thermostat 7 en gros) au centre du four.
Le crumble est cuit d&#232;s qu'il est joliment dor&#233;.
Servir chaud avec une boule de glace &#224; la vanille.

Voil&#224;. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

Bon... rectifions, je n'uploaderais peut &#234;tre pas de sit&#244;t mes photos, ma ligne ADSL a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;sactiv&#233;e, suite aux plaintes que j'avais &#233;mises. J'esp&#232;re vous retrouver bient&#244;t, et en tr&#232;s haut d&#233;bit cete fois-ci !


----------



## dool (24 Octobre 2005)

Et VOUS M'AVEZ PAS GARDER MA PAAAAARRTTT !!!


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

Non, mais on a parler de lapins/lapines de toutes les couleurs... 
Alors on a penser un peu &#224; toi !


----------



## dool (24 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais on a parler de lapins/lapines de toutes les couleurs...
> Alors on a penser un peu à toi !



 :mouais: ... en tant que lapin ou lapine tu as pensé a moi ??!!  

J'suis sûre que t'étais même pas là quand j'suis passée vous saluer !


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ... en tant que lapin ou lapine tu as pensé a moi ??!!


Vi, vi ! C'est une histoire très connue de petite lapine qui se perd dans la forêt et qui doit demander son chemin à des lapins "intéressés". :love:



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> J'suis sûre que t'étais même pas là quand j'suis passée vous saluer !


T'es passée ?   Où ? Quand ? 
J'avais pas de portable moi. 
Je n'ai pas fait causette sur le forum pendant l'AES moi.   (Ou comment se faire incendier par la moitié des participants à l'AES  )
Juste un petit bonjour, via iSight "tressautante".


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

Je tenais aussi &#224; signaler, qu'en jouant &#224; Elixir", un jeu que Taho! avait apport&#233;, comme par hasard, c'est moi qui ait h&#233;rit&#233; du sort "sept voiles" (si je me rappelle bien le nom). J'ai donc lancer mon sort sur la berg&#232;re, qui normalement devait &#234;tre tenue de se d&#233;barrasser de mani&#232;re "sensuelle", d'un de ses atours... Mais cette rontudju de r&#232;gle l'autorisait &#224; me donner des cartes &#224; la place. :hein:  On a donc pas eu droit au strip-tease de Stargazer. :hein:  Dommage !   N'emp&#234;che le coup du strip-poker pour moi, dr&#244;le de co&#239;ncidence... Dommage que Roberta ne soit pas venue, je pense que j'aurais jeter mon sort &#224; quelqu'un d'autre ! :love:

Par contre je retiens une certaine M....n, dont je tairais volontairement le nom, qui m'a oblig&#233; par un sort &#224; terminer toutes mes phrases par un "poil &#224; ", qui s'il semble simple au d&#233;but, deviens vite tr&#232;s dur !   
Notons aussi, que sa majest&#233; Virpeen, a prouv&#233; qu'elle savait prendre ses invit&#233;s de haut, en causant, elle, &#224; la 1&#232;re personne du pluriel durant quasiment toute cette partie. Nous, Hurrican, pauvre Calimero jurassien, vous remercions, majest&#233;, pour votre accueil.


----------



## pim (24 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas de portable moi.



Tu devrais t'acheter le dernier PowerBook 15", il est super :love:



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas fait causette sur le forum pendant l'AES moi.



C'est exceptionnel, normalement les AES c'est 2 jours de cure de désintoxication d'internet et de discussion de Mac  

Mais là avec une borne Airport et l'ADSL 1024 en libre service :love: La tentation était bien trop forte


----------



## dool (24 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'es pass&#233;e ?   O&#249; ? Quand ?



J'ai juste envoy&#233; un dragon voyageur comme messager dimanche  Tu devais &#234;tre sur la route...


Rah comme j'aurai aim&#233; voir la s&#233;quence strip ouille ouille ouile...Tu ne peux pas lutter contre ta nature mon grand !


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste envoyé un dragon voyageur comme messager dimanche  Tu devais être sur la route...


Arf, dommage.


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

de mon c&#244;t&#233;, j'ai fait un peu de tri dans mes nombreuses photos (environ 300 si j'ai bonne m&#233;moire), et d&#232;s que je rentre chez moi mercredi, quand j'aurais une vraie connexion qui marche, je vous poste un t&#233;moignage &#224; ma fa&#231;on.


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Les premières photos
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/chaurand/AES/PhotoAlbum52.html
> 
> J'ai même fait un panorama :


Merci pim ! :love::love::love:


Rhaaaa j'ai raté ça !!!  :hein:


----------



## pim (24 Octobre 2005)

Oh, quand on y r&#233;fl&#233;chis, ce n'est qu'une station de m&#233;tro d&#233;tourn&#233;e de son usage premier 

Moi ce qui m'aurais plut, c'est de me coucher par terre sous un tonneau, robinet ouvert, mais le monsieur de la visite il a pas voulu :bebe:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

Juste sous un tonneau ? 
Nous on avait choisi le foudre de 16Hectolitres.


----------



## playaman (24 Octobre 2005)

Tout juste


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa j'ai raté ça !!!  :hein:




 c'est pour le ratage de degustation  ton rhaaaa  ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2005)

De retour bien rentr&#233; en Sylkomobile... je file illico au boulot... 

Merci Virpeen et iNano. 

Les photos plus tard.


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour le ratage de degustation  ton rhaaaa  ?


Parmi tout le reste ! 
J'ai bien d&#233;l&#233;gu&#233; des bises, mais c'est quand m&#234;me pas pareil !


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

Tiens &#224; propos de toi, Lumai, on faisait un petit concours de devinettes de g&#233;n&#233;riques de s&#233;ries/dessins anim&#233;s samedi soir, tard dans la nuit, et forc&#233;ment on est tomb&#233; sur Chapi-Chapo ! :love:


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

Ha c'est de &#231;a dont j'ai entendu des &#233;chos alors !


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

...la :mouais: 
Suis bien rentré, voyage ultra court, TGV à 13:32, 13:34 : sommeil profond avec réveil au terminus :rateau: 
Je serrai bien resté qq jours de wouacances de plus  
Y a encore plein de fruitières à visiter


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> - De la glace à la vanille.


Certes, certes, mais dans un bac de 1 ou 2 litres, pas dans un dé à coudre


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> ... lapins/lapines ...


Une petite compensation


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment ca se fait qu'on a pas assisté au départ de maiwen et de spyro en direct ? Que font donc les héros de l'AES ? hein, les golf, les bergère et les tout ça ?


Fin de journée ultra calme 
Même dodo à 01:20/30


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

pim : Les premières photos


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

Golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes, mais dans un bac de 1 ou 2 litres, pas dans un d&#233; &#224; coudre


On a fait avec ce qu'on avait... J'ai pas trouv&#233; de marchand de glace ouvert dimanche matin.


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

ben finalement, comme j'ai récupéré une connexion internet à la résidence, je peux avancer la publication de mes photos. Enfin si vous le voulez bien...

c'est donc par ici.

Et d'ailleurs, si vous ne le voulez pas (que j'avance la date de publication, ben vous n'avez qu'à pas cliquer sur le lien et attendre mercredi pour aller les voir, hein, vous êtes grands... 

PS : Ca peut mettre un peu de temps à charger chez certains, mais c'est pour 4 minutes et quelques de souvenirs... Si vous ne pouvez pas la charger, un petit mp pour récupérer les photos brutes. (qui finalement ne sont que 230 : ma mémoire m'a fait défaut..)


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

pim : Les premi&#232;res photos
El_ChiCo : c'est donc par ici.


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

pim : Les premi&#232;res photos
El_ChiCo : mon diaporama

_ j'ai pas eu le temps de le faire... On peut donc supprimer mon post. _


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2005)

Ayé le dernier héros (le seul même, vu que j'étais inscrit sur les listes moi ... ) est enfin rentré !  Heureux mais un peu triste ... C'est passé trop vite .. 

En tout cas merci Les filles pour votre formidable accueil et pour ce magnifique week-end ! :love:
Y a pas à dire vous avez fait très fort ! 

:love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

tout tigu&#233; moi !
trop d'heures en retard pour poster mes photos ou mon r&#233;sum&#233;... plus tard... quand j'aurais dormi !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2005)

Oui mais bon y a pas le feu hein ! Repose toi un coup !


----------



## iNano (24 Octobre 2005)

Ben ça y est, c'est fini... 

Merci à tous pour ce week end, c'était vraiment vraiment génial... Vous êtes tous géniaux ! :love: :love: :love: 
On gardera un souvenir formidable de cette AES et surtout... On veut en faire plein d'autres !!!!!   

ON VOUS AIME TOUS !!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pim (24 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> El_ChiCo : mon diaporama



Chez moi le second lien n'est pas bien centré sur la page


----------



## Hurrican (24 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça y est, c'est fini...
> 
> Merci à tous pour ce week end, c'était vraiment vraiment génial... Vous êtes tous géniaux ! :love: :love: :love:
> On gardera un souvenir formidable de cette AES et surtout... On veut en faire plein d'autres !!!!!
> ...


La prochaine pour les beaux jours, on monte à Chateau-Chalon et pique-nique à Vouglans ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça y est, c'est fini...
> 
> Merci à tous pour ce week end, c'était vraiment vraiment génial... Vous êtes tous géniaux ! :love: :love: :love:
> On gardera un souvenir formidable de cette AES et surtout... On veut en faire plein d'autres !!!!!
> ...



Nous aussi on vous aime !!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2005)

Coucou !

nous sommes rentrés de la fac, nous ne sommes pas si fatiguée que ça ... nous nous disons que nous commençons à 17h demain alors ça va  nous avons passé un très bon weekend et adorons la déco de là-bas que c'est tout près et puis tout loin (  )

et nous faisons des bisous à tout le monde ... poil ... à la fronde

ps : mes doigts vont mieux :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : mes doigts vont mieux :rateau:


tant mieux (encore désolé :rose: )


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux (encore désolé :rose: )


Ne nous dites pas que tu lui as fermé la porte de l'auto sur les doigts  :mouais:


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça y est, c'est fini...
> 
> Merci à tous pour ce week end, c'était vraiment vraiment génial... Vous êtes tous géniaux ! :love: :love: :love:
> On gardera un souvenir formidable de cette AES et surtout... On veut en faire plein d'autres !!!!!
> ...


  :love:  :love:  ​


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous dites pas que tu lui as ferm&#233; la porte de l'auto sur les doigts  :mouais:


m&#234;me pas !
c'est ma faute &#224; Star tout &#231;a !


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> ps : mes doigts vont mieux :rateau:


 En m&#234;me temps, la boule l'avait dit...

Sinon, Pim, j'ai pas vraiment compris ce qui te g&#234;ne...


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

j'arrive pas me mettre sur la galerie, pas la motiv
j'ai aussi un r&#233;sum&#233; &#224; faire, mais &#231;a viens pas


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous dites pas que tu lui as fermé la porte de l'auto sur les doigts  :mouais:


non non juste sa main ... qu'il a refermé sur la mienne ... la loi de la jungle (speed ) :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

attraper le totem ou se faire &#233;craser les doigts


----------



## Virpeen (24 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, la boule l'avait dit...
> 
> Sinon, Pim, j'ai pas vraiment compris ce qui te gêne...



Et La Boule a toujours raison, il faut le savoir... :rateau:

PS : salut !  je rêve encore de votre présence... :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> PS : salut !  je rêve encore de votre présence... :love:


ce matin elle a ouvert la porte de sa chambre, elle a voulu enjamber le matelas, elle s'est pris la marche et est allée s'étaler devant la porte de l'autre chambre et là elle a crié ... "Tonton Alain vient m'aideeeeeeeeeer !"


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

ca doit manquer les matelas dans le couloir...

D'ailleurs, j'y pense... Les courses de sac de couchage... On &#224; zap&#233;... Faudra revenir les gens


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

pas tout a fait !
je l'ai faite seule le lendemain (attention &#224; la marche ! ) et puis tu nous as fait une superbe d&#233;monstration de ver luisant ! :love:

on reviendra de toute fa&#231;on !


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

Notre comit&#233; s'est r&#233;uni pour la remise des &#201;toiles du Guide des "Paw Waw"  

Le g&#238;te rurale de la "Clouti&#232;re" [Offlanges, Jura] a re&#231;u 4 Etoiles 3/4 sur 5 

Nous en f&#233;licitons les h&#244;tesses chaleureusement :love: 



			
				Guide des Paw Waw a dit:
			
		

> G&#238;te rurale de la "Clouti&#232;re" [Jura] : _il s'en est fallut de peu que cet &#233;tablissement obtienne la note maximum :rateau:
> Accueil impeccable, repas abondants z'et vari&#233;s, couchages abondants z'et vari&#233;s
> Cadre rustique et g&#233;n&#233;reux, WiFi de bon d&#233;bit mais s&#233;curis&#233;
> Bi&#232;res de bons d&#233;bits z'aussi :bebe:
> ...


----------



## iNano (24 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ca doit manquer les matelas dans le couloir...
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'y pense... Les courses de sac de couchage... On à zapé... Faudra revenir les gens


Oh oui, oh oui ! :love: Revenez ! :love:


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

>


Non, non, lumai, ce n'est pas la cave de notre gîte d'accueil  
Hélas


----------



## Virpeen (24 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Notre comité s'est réuni pour la remise des Étoiles du Guide des "Paw Waw"
> 
> Le gîte rurale de la "Cloutière" [Offlanges, Jura] a reçu 4 Etoiles 3/4 sur 5
> 
> Nous en félicitons les hôtesses chaleureusement :love:



:rose: :rose: j'espère que ça vous fera revenir :love: :love: :love:


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a vous fera revenir :love: :love: :love:


Les r&#233;servations sont ouvertes :mouais: :rateau: 

:love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les réservations sont ouvertes :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> :love:


preum's  :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a vous fera revenir :love: :love: :love:


d&#233;j&#224; que je voulais pas repartir !
bien sur que je reviendrais ! :love:
et vous venez quand &#224; Grenoble ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> preum's  :love:



Et non c'est moi !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Notre comité s'est réuni pour la remise des Étoiles du Guide des "Paw Waw"
> 
> Le gîte rurale de la "Cloutière" [Offlanges, Jura] a reçu 4 Etoiles 3/4 sur 5
> 
> Nous en félicitons les hôtesses chaleureusement :love:



J'espère que le quart de point en moins c'est parce que t'aimes pas la perfection ... :mouais:

Fais gaffe mon Gourmet Gourmand t'as le commando de moutons volants qui t'a à l'oeil ...Et il te rateront pas !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

m&#234;me pas besoin de prendre des r&#233;servations, je suis invit&#233; par d&#233;faut ! 

Enl&#232;vement de l'iBook programm&#233; !


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ...le commando de moutons volants qui t'a à l'oeil ...


[Note]Ne pas oublier de tondre le troupeau jeudi [/Note]


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [Note]Ne pas oublier de tondre le troupeau jeudi [/Note]



Ils t'attendent !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

Bon, j'ai regard&#233; mes photos... Y a quelques beaux portraits.  Je verrai &#231;a plus tard. 

Ah oui, j'ai juste envie de dire que finalement la douche de iNano et Virpeen elle est cool.  :love: M&#234;me si elle est super compliqu&#233;e au d&#233;but...   M&#234;me qu'en fait c'est pour aller &#224; plusieurs... :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même qu'en fait c'est pour aller à plusieurs... :mouais:



J'avais aussi noté ce détail ...


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'avais aussi noté ce détail ...


Tiens ? toi aussi ? décidemment, nous sommes sur la même longueur d'onde ! Faut vraiment qu'on y retourne ! 
On se prévoit une petite ÆS Off prochainement ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

Voil&#224;, ma galerie est en ligne.  



pim : Les premi&#232;res photos
El_ChiCo : c'est donc par ici 
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ma galerie est en ligne.


Y'a pas, décidément, tu es un très bon portraitiste !


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai regardé mes photos... Y a quelques beaux portraits.  Je verrai ça plus tard.
> 
> Ah oui, j'ai juste envie de dire que finalement la douche de iNano et Virpeen elle est cool.  :love: Même si elle est super compliquée au début...   Même qu'en fait c'est pour aller à plusieurs... :mouais:



Jusqu'à 2, ça va... :rose: Si c'est vraiment pour prendre une douche.... :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On se prévoit une petite ÆS Off prochainement ?


Oh oui !!!!!!!!!  :love::love::love:


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ma galerie est en ligne.



Tes photos sont magnifiques !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (25 Octobre 2005)

Je retrouve pas la photo des crumble ! 
Je sais pas ce que j'ai foutu, j'ai du effacer la photo par erreur. 
Honte &#224; moi. 
Grenoble ? Je suis partant, mais faut pr&#233;voir longtemps &#224; l'avance, qu'on puisse s'organiser ! 
Quant &#224; retourner &#224; Offlanges ... Moi je peux y &#234;tre dans 20mn !  :love:
Et puis la prochaine fois, on se la fait cette poularde au vin jaune ! Mes fourneaux ronronnent d'avance. :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

WebO a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ma galerie est en ligne



Merci Pour tes photos WebO.
Certaines sont superbes, d'autres sont encore mieux... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour vos commentaires ici et sur ma galerie.


----------



## playaman (25 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je retrouve pas la photo des crumble !
> Je sais pas ce que j'ai foutu, j'ai du effacer la photo par erreur.
> Honte à moi.
> Quant à retourner à Offlanges ... Moi je peux y être dans 20mn !  :love:
> Et puis la prochaine fois, on se la fait cette poularde au vin jaune ! Mes fourneaux ronronnent d'avance. :love:




... Je dois avoir une photo de crumble.

J'ai appaté avec une poularde (faut bien qu'elle servent cette bouteille de vin jaune), mais la gueuse a pas faim on dirait  
Je te tiens au courant Hurri de premiere tentative de gastronomie franc-comtoise


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Voici encore quelques photos : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 !!!!

J'en rêve encore :love: :love: :love:


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2005)

pim : Les premières photos
El_ChiCo : c'est donc par ici 
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes
Virpeen : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2


----------



## maiwen (25 Octobre 2005)

:love: 

j'ai un regard de la mort qui tue desfois quand je joue aux cartes &#231;a fait peur :affraid:

edit : je remarque que playa, lui aussi, fait bien le "regard de par dessus les lunettes"


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

c'est bien les photos... On &#224; l'impression d'y etre encore...


----------



## iNano (25 Octobre 2005)

Toutes vos photos sont superbes ! :love:
El_Chico : très joli montage... 
Pim : très belles... 
WebO : On se trouverait presque beaux sur tes photos tant elles sont bien prises... :rose: 
Virpeen : :love:

Au fait on a des petits films... Notamment la partie de Jungle Speed©... On a pris des gens en flag'...


----------



## playaman (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Voici encore quelques photos : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 !!!!
> 
> J'en rêve encore :love: :love: :love:




Merci pour les souvenirs... Ce que c'était bien...




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> j'ai un regard de la mort qui tue desfois quand je joue aux cartes ça fait peur :affraid:
> 
> edit : je remarque que playa, lui aussi, fait bien le "regard de par dessus les lunettes"



Les lunettes ca me connais, ca le fait sur la plage


----------



## iNano (25 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien les photos... On à l'impression d'y etre encore...


Oui... c'est comme si vous étiez encore un peu là... :rose: :love:
On va imprimer une photo de chacun et les afficher dans tous les coins de la maison...


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

On essaie de vous préparer une petite surprise... :rose:
Toute rikikitte... :love: :love:


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2005)

pim : Les premières photos
El_ChiCo : c'est donc par ici 
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes
Virpeen : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2

Ben finalement, pour une fois, je ne regrette pas de n'avoir pris aucune photo  :mouais: 

J'en ai pour tout mon saoul avec les vôtres :love:  :love: 

Il y a un paquet de très très chouettes portraits


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> *Programme*
> 
> DJs : Virpeen, iNano.​
> *SAMEDI 22*
> ...


*Une holla pour nos DJs  

Programme tenu presque jusque dans les détails :rateau:*

*SAMEDI 22*

*Matin :* lever en douceur bon, pour la douceur, c'est raté 
*Midi :* festoyons au buffet-maison Miam :rateau:
*15h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour visite des caves Là, ça va 
*17h30 :* « Fruitère vinicole » d'Arbois pour dégustation/visite Là, c'est déjà plus laborieux :mouais:
*19h30 :* Fondue «Au petit jurassien» à Arbois Le son des mâchoires z'et des verres 

*DIMANCHE 23*

*Matin :* lever en douceur Laborieux, très laborieux, hein Playa 
*Midi :* festoyons Miam 
*Après-midi :* ballade/découverte des environs d'Offlanges Loupé, récup :mouais:
*Soirée :* bouffe à la maison et !... Après la tempête...  

*LUNDI 24*

*Matin & +* : Qui va piano, va sano  







     :love: :love:     ​


----------



## pim (25 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *15h30 : *« Domaine de la Pinte » à Arbois pour visite des caves Là, ça va



Bel euphémisme pour commenter le fait que l'on a goûté 10 sortes de vins différents, par 1/3 de verre !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ma galerie est en ligne.




Superbes photos !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Voici encore quelques photos : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 !!!!
> 
> J'en rêve encore :love: :love: :love:



J'en ai rêvé cette nuit !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> On essaie de vous préparer une petite surprise... :rose:
> Toute rikikitte... :love: :love:



Je ne bouge pas tant que je ne sais pas ......:love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Surprise... ! :love: C'est par ici : SURPRISE... :rateau:


----------



## iNano (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai rêvé cette nuit !  :love:


Moi aussi ! En me levant ce matin, j'étais persuadée de trouver 4 saucissons devant la porte de la chambre... et puis non, il n'y avait personne...  :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Surprise... ! :love: C'est par ici : SURPRISE... :rateau:


Ach... Connerie de PC où y'a rien qui marche...



			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ! En me levant ce matin, j'étais persuadée de trouver 4 saucissons devant la porte de la chambre... et puis non, il n'y avait personne...  :rateau:


Eh... Qui c'est qu'tu traite de saucisson ? C'est quand même âchement mieux ver luisant   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ach... Connerie de PC où y'a rien qui marche...



Non, ton PC marche très bien.  Ça ne démarre pas non plus ici depuis mon Mac.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Ca marche pas ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

enfin sur mon PC qui n'est pas le mien mais celui de l'INSA, il me dit quand m&#234;me plugin manquant. Donc ca marche quand m&#234;me moins que vous je pense...


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Shit, shit, shit ! 
Je m'y remets... Désolée... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ! En me levant ce matin, j'étais persuadée de trouver 4 saucissons devant la porte de la chambre... et puis non, il n'y avait personne...  :rateau:



Moi je me suis réveillé en me demandant si on allait pas me marcher dessus ..  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Est-ce que ça marche maintenant ? :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Non pas chez moi ....


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me suis réveillé en me demandant si on allait pas me marcher dessus ..  :rateau:


Je ne suis pas assez dans mon lit pour me poser la question. Par contre il est immense depuis ce week-end !


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

J'comprends pas...  
C'est un petit film QuickTime hébergé sur ma homepage .mac et je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous ne pouvez pas le voir... 
Il ne s'affiche rien sur la page ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'comprends pas...
> C'est un petit film QuickTime hébergé sur ma homepage .mac et je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous ne pouvez pas le voir...
> Il ne s'affiche rien sur la page ?



Ah mais ça ne peut peut-être que venir de ma version de QT ! Je suis pas encore à jour moi ! 

Mais sinon j'ai l'image de la pellicule de film déchirée ...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Octobre 2005)

Essaie de virer tout ce qui est blancs ou points dans les noms de fichier ou r&#233;pertoire. Des fois...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

Tu as bien enregistr&#233; ta s&#233;quence comme _S&#233;quence autonome_? Chez moi, pas d'ic&#244;ne bris&#233;e, mais un chargement qui se termine d&#232;s l'ouverture de la page.


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2005)

pim : Les premi&#232;res photos
El_ChiCo : c'est donc par ici 
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes
Virpeen : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 & SURPRISE... :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Et là ? :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Toujours pas de mon côté .... :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et l&#224; ? :rose:


Non...  Mais qu'est-ce que &#231;a doit &#234;tre bien comme surprise pour nous faire patienter ainsi.  :love:



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de mon c&#244;t&#233; .... :rose:



Attends, tu m'as pris l'oreiller aussi...


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2005)

Tu es s&#251;re que ton &#339;uvre est compl&#232;tement t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e sur ton .mac !
C'est parfois extr&#234;mement lent :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (25 Octobre 2005)

Je crois que j'ai devin&#233; ! 
C'est &#231;&#224; le truc ! 
Virpeen a trouv&#233; le moyen de nous garder r&#233;unis en nous focalisant sur une page vierge !  :love:


----------



## playaman (25 Octobre 2005)

-> Golf, le reveil fut doux pour moi, long, mais doux ;-) du coup je n'ai pas raté la petite promenade de fin d'aprem  

Rien ne sert de se lever trop tot, il faut savoir se promener a temps  :rateau:


----------



## iNano (25 Octobre 2005)

Encore un peu de patience pour la surprise... on n'avait pas fait la bonne manip' ! Les truffes... :rose:
Mais ça y est... WebO est venu à notre secours... Ca devrait être près d'ici 20 minutes/ une demie-heure...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Octobre 2005)

Des truffes ? On va se faire une omelette alors !  :love:
Oui je sais, je suis un estomac sur patte.


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûre que ton ½uvre est complètement téléchargée sur ton .mac !
> C'est parfois extrêmement lent :mouais:



Nous venons simplement de nous rendre compte que nous sommes complètement nulles avec iMovie ! :rose:
Grâce à WebO, nous venons de découvrir la commande "Partager" d'iMovie... :rose:

Bah : on ne se refait pas !


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2005)

Arghhhhhh!
Que de souvenirs, avec ces photos.
J'ai un super appareil, avec lequel je fais pleins de photos.
Le hic, c'est que je n'ai jamais le temps de les mettre en ligne. Surtout en ce moment.  

Ca viendra. 

Bravo à ceux qui arrivent à suivre, avec les leurs...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Octobre 2005)

Bon, alors elle est o&#249; cette surprise ? 
Le lien n'est m&#234;me plus bon maintenant.


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Ça va venir... je l'espère... :rose:
Quand on n'est pas douée, on n'est pas douée... :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (25 Octobre 2005)

Au moins z'&#234;tes dou&#233;es pour les AES. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Au moins z'êtes douées pour les AES. :love:



Je plussoie mille fois !!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Bon allez, on refait un essai : SURPRISE ! :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, on refait un essai : SURPRISE ! :rose:


 
C'est bon.   Et c'est très bon. 

_C'est qui le Suisse dans le fond?_​


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Excellent ! :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, on refait un essai : SURPRISE ! :rose:




Il ne marche pas chez moi . :hein:


----------



## dool (25 Octobre 2005)

Pas très speed comme partie dites donc  !
J'en ai connu avec + de sang, d'yeux au beurre noir ou de petits éclats d'os éparpillés dans la pièce !...va falloir tourner sauvage, ça va pas ça !!!!!


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

m'avez oubli&#233; au g&#233;n&#233;rique 

Han Taho! :love:

Bravo, belle vid&#233;o !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> m'avez oublié au générique
> 
> Han Taho! :love:
> 
> Bravo, belle vidéo !



Ouais on met pas les perdants !    :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Octobre 2005)

on voit pas le massacre de mains


----------



## pim (25 Octobre 2005)

Mais on voit bien le massacre de Taho! 

Et c'est ceux d'en face qui vont bien rigoler si ils lisent l'intro


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> m'avez oublié au générique
> 
> Han Taho! :love:
> 
> Bravo, belle vidéo !



Oups ! :rose:
Promis, on répare notre oubli et on remet tout dans l'ordre dès demain ! :rose:

On essaiera de se faire pardonner en venant à Grenoble...


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, on refait un essai : SURPRISE ! :rose:


Ca charge... ... ...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ca charge... ... ...


...lentement. Vive le 33,6.  
Si j'attrape le rontudju de clampin qui a retiré ma carte du DSLAM, je l'éclate sans fioritures. 
Bon en attendant, on patiente.  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

sympa, oui... Sympa comme rem&#233;morance...


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> On essaiera de se faire pardonner en venant à Grenoble...


Quand vous voulez les filles ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Octobre 2005)

Bon voila j'ai tout lu, je charge les photos et je verrai si j'ai des trucs intéressants à poster...



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on voit pas le massacre de mains


Ah zut j'ai pas gardé la video  
C'était marrant, tu te prenais le pied de la table juste après si je ne m'abuse  
J'aurais pu faire un montage avec des rires enregistrés  

_Désolé  :rose:  _


----------



## Virpeen (26 Octobre 2005)

Sylko, Sylko !

Le petit chat noir qui t'adorait tant et que tu choyais tant s'est fait adopter ! 
Il vient de partir avec son nouveau maître (notre voisin)... Snif, snif... Il nous manquera...


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Octobre 2005)

en m&#234;me temps, il ne part pas loin...


----------



## golf (26 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Le petit chat noir qui t'adorait tant et que tu choyais tant s'est fait adopter !
> Il vient de partir avec son nouveau ma&#238;tre (notre voisin)... Snif, snif... Il nous manquera...


Bah, il sera bien 

Et boomerang ? Des nouvelles :rateau:



			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> en m&#234;me temps, il ne part pas loin...


Heu, le voisin en question n'habite pas &#224; c&#244;t&#233; si je ne m'abuse


----------



## Virpeen (26 Octobre 2005)

Le voisin possède bien la maison (enfin, les maisons) en face de chez nous, mais il habite avec sa copine dans un village à une quinzaine de km... ça fait loin ! 

Pas de nouvelles de boomerang depuis...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Le voisin possède bien la maison (enfin, les maisons) en face de chez nous, mais il habite avec sa copine dans un village à une quinzaine de km... ça fait loin !
> 
> Pas de nouvelles de boomerang depuis...



Qui a emmené boomerang avec lui ???


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui a emmené boomerang avec lui ???



Mon estomac en ronronne encore.


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2005)

Un post avec toutes les photos, vous avez &#231;a en stock ?  (pas envie de me farcir les 20 pages de thread depuis ma derni&#232;re connexion !  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Un post avec toutes les photos, vous avez ça en stock ?  (pas envie de me farcir les 20 pages de thread depuis ma dernière connexion !  )



le glofounet a pensé à toi...  

*http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3459905&postcount=854*


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2005)

merchi !


----------



## pim (27 Octobre 2005)

Arf pas tr&#232;s rapide moi ! :rose:

Bon ben coucou quand m&#234;me Macounette !


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2005)

coucou pim !


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> ...un village à une quinzaine de km... ça fait loin !


Ah ben vi, ça fait bien l'autre côté du......canton  ​


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le glofounet a pensé à toi...
> 
> *http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3459905&postcount=854*


Pfffuit, du travail bâclé :mouais: 
M'enfin, à son âge, c'est déjà un bel effort  

pim : Les premières photos
El_ChiCo : c'est donc par ici 
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes
Virpeen : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 & SURPRISE...
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pfffuit, du travail bâclé :mouais:



tiens, v'la le hallebardier


----------



## Hurrican (27 Octobre 2005)

Je récupèrerais mon accès ADSL ... quand ils auront retrouvé la carte qui a disparu du DSLAM ! 
Ils ne peuvent pas me donner de délai, çà peut être dans quelques minutes ou quelques semaines. 
Donc je sais pas trop quand je vais charger mes photos. 
J'aurais du les mettre dans le PC, et les charger depuis ici. (je suis à Champigny au siège  de la boîte)
Suis navré de ne pas participer. :hein:


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon voila j'ai tout lu, je charge les photos et je verrai si j'ai des trucs intéressants à poster...
> 
> 
> Ah zut j'ai pas gardé la video
> ...


hihi vi  me rappelle :mouais: :rateau: 


... aïe ... 


mais sont dangereux ces pieds de table ... pour les pieds et pour ... plus haut ...


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je récupèrerais mon accès ADSL ... quand ils auront retrouvé la carte qui a disparu du DSLAM !
> Ils ne peuvent pas me donner de délai, çà peut être dans quelques minutes ou quelques semaines.
> Donc je sais pas trop quand je vais charger mes photos.
> J'aurais du les mettre dans le PC, et les charger depuis ici. (je suis à Champigny au siège  de la boîte)
> Suis navré de ne pas participer. :hein:


Reste les bonnes vieilles méthodes modernisées :mouais: 

Un pigeon voyageur avec une clé usb à la patte :rateau: 

Prépare la clé, j'envoie le pigeon


----------



## Spyro (27 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour les pieds et pour ... plus haut ...


... les genoux


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

*Vins du Jura
AOC Macvin du Jura*

Connu depuis le XIVème siècle, le Macvin est un vin de liqueur à déguster à l'apéritif ou au dessert. 

Le vignoble du terroir 
Bénéficiant d'une A.O.C depuis 1991, ce vin de liqueur peut être réalisé à partir des cinq cépages jurassiens, dans toutes les zones A.O.C du département. 

Les vins 
Le Macvin est élaboré à partir de jus de raisin non fermenté auquel on ajoute un tiers d'eau de vie franc-comtoise ou encore de la fine du Jura. Elevé 12 mois minimum en fûts de chêne, il titre entre 16° et 22°. Le Macvin se distingue par l'originalité de son élaboration. Sa robe ambrée, son nez complexe et remarquable font de sa dégustation un moment de plaisir intense. Le Macvin a souvent des arômes d'écorces d'oranges, de coings, de fruits confits, de pruneaux. 

Les conseils du sommelier 
Pour mieux apprécier le Macvin, il faut le servir entre 4° et 8°C à l'apéritif. Les chefs cuisiniers ou les plus fins cordons bleus le réduisent en un caramel liquide qui sert admirablement un foie gras. Enfin, en dessert, avec une glace à la vanille et au caramel, accompagné de raisins secs, il fait merveille.


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2005)

même que c'est pas bon  pouark pouark :mouais: 

ps : y'a moi sur la bouteille y'a moi !!!  comment ça c'est normal ?


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> même que c'est pas bon  pouark pouark :mouais:


Hé, l'ado, tu verras, tes goûts s'affirmeront, ne désespère pas :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (27 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : y'a moi sur la bouteille y'a moi !!!


Non c'est une certaine _mailleouene_... connais pas   

Et puis euh elle est pas polie hein...


----------



## Spyro (27 Octobre 2005)

pim : Les premi&#232;res photos
El_ChiCo : c'est donc par ici 
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes
Virpeen : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 & SURPRISE...
Spyro: Quelques photos pas trop rat&#233;es   et une video bonus (pour ceusses qui y &#233;taient pas, on a eu des soucis de stabilit&#233; de l'image avec l'iSight, au d&#233;but).


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, l'ado


naméo !! attends ... j'ai 14 ans ... j'suis plus une gamine quoi ...    



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis euh elle est pas polie hein...


forcément t'as pris celle où je mets la langue aussi  :rateau:


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> naméo !! attends ... j'ai 14 ans ... j'suis plus une gamine quoi ...


Mais oui, mais oui :modo:




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> forcément t'as pris celle où je mets la langue aussi  :rateau:


La langue, c'est pour l'effort 
Là, c'est un petit effort :rateau: [Tu joues quand au caméléon :mouais:  ]​


----------



## playaman (27 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> naméo !! attends ... j'ai 14 ans ... j'suis plus une gamine quoi ...
> 
> 
> forcément t'as pris celle où je mets la langue aussi  :rateau:




... Tu fais ca toi ?!
Y'a plus de jeunesse je vous dis


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2005)

Tr&#232;s sympas les photos


----------



## pim (27 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis euh elle est pas polie hein...



La photo faut pas que le paternel il la voit, sinon il va pas vouloir qu'elle revienne à d'autres AES si il voit qu'elle fait pleins de bétises :rateau:


----------



## pim (27 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> une video bonus (pour ceusses qui y étaient pas, on a eu des soucis de stabilité de l'image avec l'iSight, au début).



J'ai fait Pomme-S sous Safari pour sauvegarder cette sympathique vidéo, cela m'a créé un fichier nommé isight_qui_foire.mp4

Après j'ai double-cliqué dessus pour le relire, QuickTime s'ouvre, et j'obtiens un message vraiment gag :






Mon dieu que c'est drôle !


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait Pomme-S sous Safari pour sauvegarder cette sympathique vidéo, cela m'a créé un fichier nommé isight_qui_foire.mp4
> 
> 
> Mon dieu que c'est drôle !


en même temps on a tellement l'air de timbrés qu'il vaut mieux pas la voir :rateau: :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## sylko (27 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait Pomme-S sous Safari pour sauvegarder cette sympathique vidéo, cela m'a créé un fichier nommé isight_qui_foire.mp4
> 
> Après j'ai double-cliqué dessus pour le relire, QuickTime s'ouvre, et j'obtiens un message vraiment gag :
> 
> ...


 
C'était nettement moins drôle pour Virpeen. C'est juste après cette séquence, que son iBook s'est figé.


----------



## sylko (27 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Sylko, Sylko !
> 
> Le petit chat noir qui t'adorait tant et que tu choyais tant s'est fait adopter !
> Il vient de partir avec son nouveau maître (notre voisin)... Snif, snif... Il nous manquera...


 
J'irais le kidnapper.


----------



## Hurrican (27 Octobre 2005)

Y a les crumble, y a les crumble ! 
Merci Spyro. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'irais le kidnapper.


Facile avec une Sylkomobile en mode électrique on t'entends même pas venir !


----------



## sylko (27 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y a les crumble, y a les crumble !
> Merci Spyro. :love:


 
L'était très bon.


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'&#233;tait nettement moins dr&#244;le pour Virpeen. C'est juste apr&#232;s cette s&#233;quence, que son iBook s'est fig&#233;.


insinuerai-tu que les tremblements violents et successifs de l'ordinateur ( pas du tout provoqu&#233;s par des membres de macg&#233;  ) sont la cause de la ... figeation de l'ibook ?


----------



## sylko (27 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> insinuerai-tu que les tremblements violents et successifs de l'ordinateur ( pas du tout provoqués par des membres de macgé  ) sont la cause de la ... figeation de l'ibook ?


 
Non, je ne l'ai pas écrit.


----------



## Spyro (27 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu que c'est drôle !


Ah ouaip tu fais ctrl-clic > enregistrer sous dans le post avec le lien, ça devrait aller :/
Le pomme-S foire, j'ai déjà vu ça ailleurs...


----------



## Taho! (28 Octobre 2005)

Son iBook pr&#233;sentait d&#233;j&#224; des signes de fatigue avant l'&#198;S, &#231;a a confirm&#233;, c'est tout !
L&#224;, il doit &#234;tre ne route vers l'Angleterre !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'irais le kidnapper.





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> L'était très bon.



Je l'savais... :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (28 Octobre 2005)

C'est l'iSight qu'on a secou&#233; hein pas l'iBook 
Il s'est juste un peu promen&#233; en ext&#233;rieur par beau temps


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> naméo !! attends ... j'ai 14 ans ... j'suis plus une gamine quoi ...



Ca me rappelle quelque chose ...


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... figeation ...


:affraid:


----------



## Taho! (28 Octobre 2005)

p't&#234;t que si j'en trouve le temps, je vous livrerais les photos du week-end dernier... ce week-end ! 

pitin&#169;, je suis d&#233;bord&#233; !


----------



## Virpeen (28 Octobre 2005)

Voici 3 photos de la suite de l'AES Jura : comme Robertav n'a pas pu venir le week-end dernier, on est allé la voir hier soir à Dijon (elle est en formation... et ça ne lui plaît pas du tout ! :rateau: )...

AES Jura Off du 27/10/2005 :



Le resto (vous pouvez deviner Robertav au fond... oui... là... Je sais, le cadrage est pourri mais c'est fait pour  !)




Le resto, la suite...




Et celle-là est particulièrement dédiée à tous les amateurs d'iSight tremblante... Pour la voir nette, il faut secouer la tête façon iSight !  J'aimerais tant vous voir le faire...:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-là est particulièrement dédiée à tous les amateurs d'iSight tremblante... Pour la voir nette, il faut secouer la tête façon iSight !  J'aimerais tant vous voir le faire...:rateau:



J'ai mal au cou à force .....


----------



## Hurrican (28 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Le resto (vous pouvez deviner Robertav au fond... oui... là... Je sais, le cadrage est pourri mais c'est fait pour  !)


Mais c'est parfaitement injuste !  (Je suis pas Calimero pour rien...  )



			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-là est particulièrement dédiée à tous les amateurs d'iSight tremblante... Pour la voir nette, il faut secouer la tête façon iSight !  J'aimerais tant vous voir le faire...:rateau:


Je bouge, je bouge, mais je la trouve encore plus floue ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je bouge, je bouge, mais je la trouve encore plus floue ! :love:



Ti ondile pas assez ton cooorps !  :love:


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est parfaitement injuste !  (Je suis pas Calimero pour rien...  )
> 
> Je bouge, je bouge, mais je la trouve encore plus floue ! :love:


H&#233;, h&#233;, toi, le sort n'est pas lev&#233; 
Poil au... :rateau:



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je bouge, je bouge, mais je la trouve encore plus floue ! :love:





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ti ondile pas assez ton cooorps !  :love:


Normal que cela ne marche pas, il est en RTC


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

Robertav, quand tu nous liras 
T'as vu, elles sont &#224; croquer nos Offlangeaises 

:love: toutes nos MacG&#233;ennes 







Non, non, Hurrican, pas la tirade de la Chasse ​


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu, elles sont à croquer nos Offlangeaises



C'est-à-dire que, oui, les yeux de Virpeen... :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (28 Octobre 2005)

http://img462.imageshack.us/full.php?image=oxpicon0lx.jpg


Depuis le week-end de l'AES, Ox s'est mis au picon-bière... :rateau: et ça lui fait un effet étrange...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> http://img462.imageshack.us/full.php?image=oxpicon0lx.jpg
> 
> 
> Depuis le week-end de l'AES, Ox s'est mis au picon-bière... :rateau: et ça lui fait un effet étrange...



Qu'il est mignon comme ça !    :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> les yeux de Virpeen... :rose:


Han j'ai les mêmes dans les photos que j'ai pas postées  :love: :love:  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (28 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Han j'ai les mêmes dans les photos que j'ai pas postées  :love: :love:  :rose:



Hihihi... Vous êtes mignons...:rose: et adorables... :rose:

PS : Même si je ne suis pas de votre avis...


----------



## iNano (28 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi... Vous êtes mignons...:rose: et adorables... :rose:
> 
> PS : Même si je ne suis pas de votre avis...


Moi si ! Je suis entièrement d'accord avec eux ! Et j'ai eu le temps de les observer, tes yeux... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pim (28 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai eu le temps de les observer, tes yeux... :love: :love: :love:



Hum hum c'est mignon tout plein ça :rose: :rose:

Ce fil tourne au rose et aux envois de fleurs  

Cool


----------



## maiwen (28 Octobre 2005)

:love: elle a les yeux ... :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Promis les filles, à l'AES je vous apprendrai à inclure une image d'imageshack sans que ce soit un lien vers le site.


Zut j'ai oublié   

Bon, ben je reviens hein, dès que j'ai un week-end de libre  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pim (28 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love: elle a les yeux ... :love:


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2005)

In fine, à regarder toutes ces galeries, j'en ai fait une compilation : Offlanges 2005, morceaux choisis...


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2005)

pim : Les premi&#232;res photos
El_ChiCo : son montage vid&#233;o
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes
Virpeen : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 & SURPRISE... :rateau:
Spyro: Quelques photos pas trop rat&#233;es   et une video bonus

golf : Offlanges 2005, morceaux choisis...


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est-à-dire que, oui, les yeux de Virpeen... :rose:


Menthe à l'eau et non revolver 



			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi si ! Je suis entièrement d'accord avec eux ! Et j'ai eu le temps de les observer, tes yeux... :love: :love: :love:


Un avis sans appel et unanimement partagé :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Han j'ai les mêmes dans les photos que j'ai pas postées  :love: :love:  :rose:


Par exemple celle-là, qui a été prise deux secondes avant celle-ci.


----------



## Virpeen (29 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Zut j'ai oubli&#233;
> 
> Bon, ben je reviens hein, d&#232;s que j'ai un week-end de libre  :love: :love: :love:


Oh ouiiii ! :love: C'est une excellente excuse &#231;a !!! :love: 
Quand tu veux !  Chouette, chouette, chouette...


----------



## Spyro (29 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> j'y ai vu quelques perles alors je lui ai demandé sa matière de base et j'en ai extrait une galerie : Offlanges 2005, galerie El_ChiCo


Pourquoi c'est mes photos que je vois là ?   :rateau: 
Il a pas comme un coup de macvin dans le nez là le papy golf ??


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi c'est mes photos que je vois l&#224; ?   :rateau:


Pas impossible qu'il y ait de s&#233;rieux m&#233;langes :rateau: 
Entre les APNs en "libre service", le comportement de batteries de paparazzis et les piratages en lignes, il doit bien y avoir quelques doublons :mouais:  
J'ai pris ce que l'on m'a transmis :rose: 

Dans l'absolu, mon petit dragon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, je m'en fous, il n'y a que le r&#233;sultat qui compte   




			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas comme un coup de macvin dans le nez l&#224; le papy golf ??


Dans le nez, non 
Dans un verre &#224; d&#233;gustation, vi, vi, vi :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (29 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'absolu, mon petit dragon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, je m'en fous, il n'y a que le r&#233;sultat qui compte


Tu devrais un peu moins t'en foutre et te renseigner...
Il s'est tromp&#233; ou tu t'es tromp&#233;, mais ces photos sont les miennes.
Ce n'est pas &#231;a le probl&#232;me, vous faites ce que vous voulez avec les photos, je ne m'amuse pas &#224; coller un copyright dessus moi, le probl&#232;me c'est qu'elles n'ont rien &#224; voir avec son montage et que je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de faire une galerie en double juste en changeant le nom au dessus...   

Je te signale quand m&#234;me que tu as post&#233; &#231;a en tant que galerie de perles que tu as vues dans son montage...
Et moi j'aimerais bien l'avoir pour de vrai la galerie en question


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais un peu moins t'en foutre et te renseigner...


Parce que tu crois que je vais m'amuser &#224; d&#233;tailler toutes les galeries :rateau:

Moi, ce qui m'int&#233;resse, ce sont les portraits et que les sujets soient d'accord 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est tromp&#233; ou tu t'es tromp&#233;, mais ces photos sont les miennes.
> ...
> Et moi j'aimerais bien l'avoir pour de vrai la galerie en question


Alors, il a repiqu&#233; tes photos [toutes ou certaines] pour son montage 


Mouala, c'est rectifi&#233; 
Compilation golf : Offlanges 2005, morceaux choisis...


----------



## Taho! (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon, faut que je trouve un moment pour trier et poster mes photos :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Voici 3 photos de la suite de l'AES Jura : comme Robertav n'a pas pu venir le week-end dernier, on est allé la voir hier soir à Dijon (elle est en formation... et ça ne lui plaît pas du tout ! :rateau: )...
> 
> AES Jura Off du 27/10/2005 :
> 
> ...




superbe photo !!!!!      

bravo les filles comme cela la surprise pour ceux paris et lille a eté entiere   


oui golf je suis entierement de ton avis , ce 2 filles sont a croquer :love: :love: :love: 


merci beaucoup a vous 2 , j'ai passé une soirée tres agreable  
 contrairement a celle du jours d'apres , un hotel minable, sans clopes et loins de de la ville :mouais: 


bizouzzz:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup a vous 2 , j'ai passé une soirée tres agreable
> contrairement a celle du jours d'apres , un hotel minable, sans clopes et loins de de la ville :mouais:
> 
> 
> bizouzzz:love: :love: :love:



On a eu aussi beaucoup de plaisir à te rencontrer et tu peux t'attendre à notre visite un de ces jours (t'inquiète : on préviendra  ):love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Octobre 2005)

Venir &#224; Dijon et pas passer me dire bonjour c'est po gentil !


----------



## iNano (31 Octobre 2005)

Il m'est arriv&#233; un truc c'matin... faut que je vous raconte...
Virpeen est venue me r&#233;veiller aux aurores (9h30 : :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ) en me disant : "Il faut que tu te l&#232;ves, on a une surprise !"...
Bon alors l&#224;, le nano a d&#251; brancher son cerveau, mettre en route quelques neurones histoire de pouvoir descendre les escaliers sans se tuer. "C'est quoi la surprise ? :sleep: ". Et Virpeen de me r&#233;pondre : "Tu verras !". Soit...
Et l&#224;, que vois-je sur la table du salon ? Je vous le donne en mille : un panier de superbes coloquinthes ainsi qu'un &#233;poustouflant bouquet de roses ! Mais mais mais... Mes neurones n'&#233;taient pas suffisamment r&#233;veill&#233;s pour deviner d'o&#249; venaient ces cadeaux...  Je me suis gratt&#233; la t&#234;te, pos&#233; des questions... :mouais: "Qui c'est qu'a envoy&#233; ?". "Ben, lis les cartes !". Ah oui, il y avait des cartes...:hein: 
Alors je lis : "De la part de....". Et l&#224;, mon regard s'est illumin&#233; !   :love:

Merci mille fois &#224; vous tous !   :love: :love: :love: 
En plus, vous &#234;tes bien tomb&#233;s pour les coloquinthes, c'est la saison ! (Ah bon, vous le saviez ?... :rateau:   ). 

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## sylko (31 Octobre 2005)

Content qu'ils vous plaisent.  :love:


----------



## Virpeen (31 Octobre 2005)

*Merci à vous pour cette surprise !* :love: :love: :love:

​ 



Vous pouvez en profiter aussi *ici*... Enjoy... :love: :love:​


----------



## sylko (31 Octobre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> *Merci à vous pour cette surprise !* :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Vous pouvez en profiter aussi *ici*... Enjoy... :love: :love:​
> ​


 
Superbes photos.


----------



## golf (31 Octobre 2005)

Ahhhhh...
Enfin...

Toute le journée, j'ai été en panne d'adsl  
Et non seulement ma LiveBox s'était totalement croisée les yeux mais en plus ma connexion chez France Télécom était grillée :mouais: 
Après avoir couru chercher une nouvelle LiveBox et relancé sans fin [toutes les heures] les techniciens de mon central France Télécom, me voili, me voilà, me voilou :rateau: 

Et pour lire ce post que j'attendais :love: 

Kiss les Filles  



nb : message perso à JM : je compatis


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est arrivé un truc c'matin... faut que je vous raconte...
> Virpeen est venue me réveiller aux aurores (9h30 : :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ) en me disant : "Il faut que tu te lèves, on a une surprise !"...
> Bon alors là, le nano a dû brancher son cerveau, mettre en route quelques neurones histoire de pouvoir descendre les escaliers sans se tuer. "C'est quoi la surprise ? :sleep: ". Et Virpeen de me répondre : "Tu verras !". Soit...
> Et là, que vois-je sur la table du salon ? Je vous le donne en mille : un panier de superbes coloquinthes ainsi qu'un époustouflant bouquet de roses ! Mais mais mais... Mes neurones n'étaient pas suffisamment réveillés pour deviner d'où venaient ces cadeaux...  Je me suis gratté la tête, posé des questions... :mouais: "Qui c'est qu'a envoyé ?". "Ben, lis les cartes !". Ah oui, il y avait des cartes...:hein:
> ...



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (31 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : message perso à JM : je compatis


Ouais. :hein: 
Cà fait plus d'une semaine que j'ai plus ma ligne. Heureusement que j'en avais deux. Au moins je peux me brancher en RTC sur la 2ème...


----------



## maiwen (31 Octobre 2005)

à nano et virpeen : je ferai bien moi aussi une galerie de photo avec des merci tout partout :love: ... mais j'ai pas de photos ( mais l'intention y est  )


----------



## El_ChiCo (31 Octobre 2005)

Super les photos des bouquets :love: :love:



_Et un petit PS :
Je n'ai piqu&#233; de photos &#224; personne pour mon montage. Seulement ais-je tout au plus emprunt&#233; celles que stargazer &#224; fait puisque je crois qu'il est le seul &#224; avoir utilis&#233; mon appareil photo.
Mais &#231;a, on s'en fout..._


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> _Et un petit PS :
> Je n'ai piqué de photos à personne pour mon montage. Seulement ais-je tout au plus emprunté celles que stargazer à fait puisque je crois qu'il est le seul à avoir utilisé mon appareil photo.
> Mais ça, on s'en fout..._




Non non on s'en fout pas ... Mes photos sont magnifiques ! :rateau:


----------



## golf (31 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos sont magnifiques ! :rateau:


Bof, y a des sujets qui laissent à désirer


----------



## Spyro (31 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai piqué de photos à personne pour mon montage.


Fais pas attention, golf est à coté de la plaque


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bof, y a des sujets qui laissent à désirer



Oui mais celles-là ne sont pas de moi ...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Seulement ais-je tout au plus emprunté celles que stargazer...[/i]


Ben non, pas à la bergère, regarde : El_ChiCo : son montage vidéo 
nb : c'est pas moi qui fait de l'urticaire à ce sujet 


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas attention, golf est à coté de la plaque


Et ça, c'est trop facile


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas la peine de me filer le lien vers le montage, j'ai le m&#234;me sur mon disque dur... Je sais bien ce que j'ai mis dedans...

Et puis est-ce vraiment n&#233;cessaire d'en faire toute une histoire ? Voulons-nous bien cesser ces querelles enfantines rapidement ?


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Et puis est-ce vraiment n&#233;cessaire d'en faire toute une histoire ? Voulons-nous bien cesser ces querelles enfantines rapidement ?


C'est pas moi M'Sieur, c'est le Drangon de l'Yvette 
Y va encore me passer une soufflante du dieu des feux :affraid:​


----------



## maiwen (1 Novembre 2005)

mais didonc ça suffit ! 
mettez du soleil dans votre vie ( et des smileys dans vos posts )  


naméo  

 
distibution de bisous ... si ça peut adoucir les moeurs :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> distibution de bisous ... si ça peut adoucir les moeurs :rateau:




je prend :love:


----------



## iNano (1 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prend :love:


Toujours les bons plans notre Mackie...  :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prend :love:


mais non mais toi t'étais pas dans la bagarre


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais toi t'étais pas dans la bagarre




justement j'arrive après comme la cavalerie pour récupéré les honneurs :love:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Novembre 2005)

Non, non, t'es pr&#233;sent sur aucune photo, t'as le droit &#224; rien ! 
C'est pas comme nous ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Novembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, t'es présent sur aucune photo, t'as le droit à rien !
> C'est pas comme nous ! :love:


poil au cou


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> poil au cou



   :love:


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2005)

On peux squatter ici ??? Nan parceque c'est pas pour dire mais il parait que les exils d'alcolos sont très à la mode ces temps-ci....oui oui oui Stargie, tu sais très bien de quoi je parle !!!! LEs autres non ??! euh désolée :rose:


Je passaiiiiiisssss......


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> On peux squatter ici ??? Nan parceque c'est pas pour dire mais il parait que les exils d'alcolos sont très à la mode ces temps-ci....oui oui oui Stargie, tu sais très bien de quoi je parle !!!! LEs autres non ??! euh désolée :rose:
> 
> 
> Je passaiiiiiisssss......



Filant comme un lapin dans la garenne ..? :rateau:


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Filant comme un lapin dans la garenne ..? :rateau:



nan filant comme une star je préfère merci !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> nan filant comme une star je préfère merci !




J'aime bien les observer !


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Filant comme un lapin dans la garenne ..? :rateau:


La chasse est ouvertes :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (2 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> poil au cou


Nous ne relèverons pas cette remarque insidieuse.


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

C'est qui qui a oubli&#233; de lever le sortil&#232;ge :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui qui a oublié de lever le sortilège :mouais:


Nous n'y sommes pour rien, nous ne participions pas au jeu, nous nous contentions de regarder par dessus l(es)'épaule(s) des joueurs et de ricaner dans notre coin.

:king:


----------



## Hurrican (2 Novembre 2005)

Mais nous nous rappelons parfaitement que vous jou&#226;tes &#224; Jungle Speed, sieur Spyro, et que vous e&#251;tes beaucoup de cartes en main. :love:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous nous rappelons parfaitement que vous jouâtes à Jungle Speed, sieur Spyro, et que vous eûtes beaucoup de cartes en main. :love:


T'es sur qu'avec cette perle de la langue française, tout le monde va comprendre :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous nous rappelons parfaitement que vous jouâtes à Jungle Speed, sieur Spyro, et que vous eûtes beaucoup de cartes en main. :love:


gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna    :rateau:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna    :rateau:


Tu vois, Hurry, les dégâts que tu fais :hosto:


----------



## Hurrican (2 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna    :rateau:


Une revanche ? :love:
Star, on se fait un Jungle Speed ! 
Maiwen tu en es ? 
Non Taho!, on a pas mis nos gants de protection, tu ne peux pas jouer. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2005)

Tout le monde est là? Le train peut partir? 



 

_Pim et Chaucrin: fallait rester pour être sur les photos. _


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Une revanche ? :love:
> Star, on se fait un Jungle Speed !
> Maiwen tu en es ?
> Non Taho!, on a pas mis nos gants de protection, tu ne peux pas jouer. :love:



Moi moi moi !!!! J'ai envie d'oeil au beurre noir ! Moi moi moi !!!!!!





Le gagnant mange le crumble ??


----------



## Hurrican (2 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi moi moi !!!! J'ai envie d'oeil au beurre noir ! Moi moi moi !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Le gagnant mange le crumble ??


Ben faut déjà venir. Pas de problème, je te garde une place ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

M'&#233;tonne pas ....  !


----------



## Hurrican (2 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas ....  !


Qu'elle veuille manger le crumble, ou que je lui garde une place ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

Les deux mon capitaine !


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Le genevois a ses yeux de Roswel du matin :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2005)

_Mais euh je me souvenais pas m'être déguisé en écrevisse  :hein:_


----------



## pim (2 Novembre 2005)

Superbe composition !  



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Le genevois a ses yeux de Roswel du matin :rateau:



Un plaisir de citer le message n&#176;1000 du fil

iPhoto corrige tr&#232;s bien ce genre de probl&#232;me, en deux clics 

C'est tellement simple &#224; faire que je pense que WebO ne l'a pas fait pour donner "au genevois" un air diabolique. De l&#224; &#224; voir la trace d'une rivalit&#233; avec Gen&#232;ve, c'est un pas que je ne permettrais pas de franchir  

(j'enleverais la photo de ma galerie personnelle d&#232;s que WebO m'aura indiqu&#233; laquelle des deux photos il veut que l'on garde pour la post&#233;rit&#233;  je ne fais donc que proposer, l'auteur de la photo va pouvoir trancher)


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> iPhoto corrige très bien ce genre de problème, en deux clics


Playa est pourtant incorrigible 
Y a un truc là :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (2 Novembre 2005)

oh mais je le préférai avant moi


----------



## pim (2 Novembre 2005)

Hum ! Moi j'ai juste corrig&#233; en C3.

Touch&#233;, coul&#233;


----------



## Hurrican (2 Novembre 2005)

Et pourquoi Sylko il est tout gris ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

Parce que c'est un petit gris !


----------



## maiwen (2 Novembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi Sylko il est tout gris ?


ça c'est normal, c'est l'âge  

:casse:


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh mais je le préférai avant moi


Tiens ton avatar a bougé !


----------



## iNano (2 Novembre 2005)

[Mode autosatisfaction]Quand même, qu'est ce qu'on est beaux, tous... :love:[/Mode autosatisfaction]


----------



## hunjord (2 Novembre 2005)

je suis quand même aller me faire couper les cheveux depuis


----------



## Taho! (2 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi les journées ne font-elles que 48 heures ?


----------



## pim (2 Novembre 2005)

Euh c'est pas 24 heures une journ&#233;e ?

Bon je crois que je vais me coucher moi


----------



## Taho! (2 Novembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est pas 24 heures une journée ?
> 
> Bon je crois que je vais me coucher moi


Voilà pourquoi je n'ai le temps de rien faire ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement simple &#224; faire que je pense que WebO ne l'a pas fait pour donner "au genevois" un air diabolique. De l&#224; &#224; voir la trace d'une rivalit&#233; avec Gen&#232;ve, c'est un pas que je ne permettrais pas de franchir



La premi&#232;re version diabolique est tr&#232;s bien. 



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi Sylko il est tout gris ?



J'ai fait une petite s&#233;rie noir/blanc.  Et cela ne me d&#233;range pas plus que &#231;a qu'il y ait une photo noir/blanc sur le montage. 

Sinon, merci pour vos commentaires.


----------



## CHAUCRIN (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

De retour d'Oléron ,C'est avec beaucoup de plaisir , que j'ai découvert la prose et les photos des uns et des autres...mais comme je n'ai pas l'ADSL...vous devinez  la suite...et je n'ai pas osé retourner à Offlanges pour simplement bénéficier du haut débit ...encore que... 

Amitiés à toutes et tous espèrant une nouvelle rencontre


----------



## playaman (8 Novembre 2005)

... Leves tard, gourmand, etc etc...
Mais pas irrécupérable 
Voila enfin les quelques instants volés de mon cru

Une bonne occasion de remonter les photos d'ailleurs et les souvenirs (le premier qui sort son mouchoir a un gage)

Grosses bises a tous ! 
 


pim : Les premières photos
El_ChiCo : son montage vidéo
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes
Virpeen : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 & SURPRISE... :rateau:
Spyro: Quelques photos pas trop ratées   et une video bonus
playaman :  photos

golf : Offlanges 2005, morceaux choisis...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

jolies photos, David


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2005)

Faites entrer l'accusé... :mouais: Sympa tes photos... 

_... enfin, presque toutes... _​


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2005)

Excellentes photos !


----------



## Spyro (9 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _... enfin, presque toutes... _


J'ai un truc dans l'oeil ! Si là, regarde


----------



## playaman (9 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Novembre 2005)

ça fait vraiment plaisir de vous revoir tous... sous d'autres angles ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (9 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait vraiment plaisir de vous revoir tous... sous d'autres angles ! :love: :love: :love:


tous sauf moi


----------



## hunjord (9 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tous sauf moi


pareil...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2005)

On est une star ou on ne l'est pas !   :love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2005)

je viens de voir les photos du père playa !

Sympathiques ! une petite plongée dans un bon week-end, ça fait du bien ! :love:

Bon, faut que je trouve du temps pour les miennes...


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

Upload de 141 photos en cours !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2005)

N'y passe pas la nuit !


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

pim : Les premières photos
El_ChiCo : son montage vidéo
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes
Virpeen : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 & SURPRISE... :rateau:
Spyro: Quelques photos pas trop ratées   et une video bonus
playaman :  photos
Taho! : Enfin !

golf : Offlanges 2005, morceaux choisis...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2005)

Ca marche pas ma poule ...


----------



## Spyro (10 Novembre 2005)

C'est même tout cassé


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai rien fait c'est pas moi ! :rateau:


----------



## playaman (10 Novembre 2005)

Bein alors taho !


----------



## Spyro (10 Novembre 2005)

Non mais en fait ça vient ça vient  
On découvre au fur et à mesure, c'est magique


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

si ça marche maintenant, naméo©


----------



## Spyro (10 Novembre 2005)

Euh tu veux pas enlever la 112 ?   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2005)

Non on laisse toutes les photos ! 

Sinon je suis doué pour prendre des photos sur les appareils des autres !   :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

non, elle me fait marrer !, pas toi ?


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Taho! : Enfin !


Bien, bien, un résumé, in fine 









Heuu...
Pour les commentaires, je te suggère le Macvin


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Et là, WebO, la mémoire te revient, la cave du château :mouais:

​

Zut, il est en route pour son ashram :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Zut, il est en route pour son ashram :rateau:



Quoi?  Finalement je vais rester pour voir les photos...  Pas dans la demi-mesure Taho!... :mouais:  

Je les verrai... une fois... 

 A+


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

Soyez honorée les filles, c'est le dernier messages d'Olivier avant son départ ! :love: (il me manque déjà)...

Bon, d'accord, j'ai pris quelques photos, mais à savoir que le petit stargazer à son Taho! lui avait piqué son APN pour en prendre quelques unes. Et ben, après les miennes, les photos de Star sont les plus réussies ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Novembre 2005)

je suis sur beaucoup trop de photos  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur beaucoup trop de photos  :rose:



ils craquent tous   :rateau:


----------



## dool (10 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ils craquent tous   :rateau:



Les nerfs ??


----------



## iNano (10 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur beaucoup trop de photos  :rose:


Ah ben faudrait savoir ! Je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas assez de photos de toi dans le lot de Playa...    
Et puis que veux tu ? C'est ça la popularité, faut assumer !  :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur beaucoup trop de photos  :rose:


Trop ? C'est possible ça ?


----------



## iNano (10 Novembre 2005)

N'empêche, on vous y prend les fumeurs à avoir enfumé la maison pendant qu'on dormait...:mouais:


----------



## playaman (10 Novembre 2005)

... C'est vrai    
... Mais le reste du temps on a été sage


----------



## Hurrican (10 Novembre 2005)

Moi surtout, je n'en ai pas grillé une seule !     
Quoi je fume pas ? Et alors... :love:
Bon, il parait que l'année prochaine, peut-être, éventuellement, si tout va bien, je devrais retrouver ma ligne. 
18 jours sans ADSL... Ils ont retrouvé ma carte, mais à priori, lors de la connexion, il y a eu une inversion... Je suis donc en 33.6 pour encore un certain temps, ou plutôt un temps certain.


----------



## Hurrican (22 Novembre 2005)

Cà y est !!!
j'ai enfin récupéré ma ligne ! :love:
1 mois quand même ...  

Bon du coup la dernière série est là ! Pas forcément la meilleure mais il y a des souvenirs dedans.  
C'est par ici que çà se passe


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

T'as mis le temps toi !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

Mais sinon belles photos !


----------



## dool (22 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as mis le temps toi !



:afraid: Mais quel doigt !!!!!!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

sympa la crêpe apple :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Mais quel doigt !!!!!!!




Quoi ? Il est proportionnel au reste ..... :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

pim : Les premières photos
El_ChiCo : son montage vidéo
WebO : Les couleurs chaudes
Virpeen : AES Jura page 1 & AES Jura page 2 & SURPRISE... :rateau:
Spyro: Quelques photos pas trop ratées   et une video bonus
playaman :  photos
Taho! : Enfin !
Hurrican : C'est par ici que çà se passe

golf : Offlanges 2005, morceaux choisis...


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Il est proportionnel au reste ..... :rateau:


C'est une légende mon biquet !   :love:

Très sympa tes photos Hurri ! ça rappelle de bons souvenirs ! Faut que je revienne vous voir les filles ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (22 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je revienne vous voir les filles ! :love:


Oh oui ! oh oui ! :love:

... avec tous les autres ! :love:


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui ! oh oui ! :love:
> 
> ... avec tous les autres ! :love:


Va bien falloir, trop dur de lutter contre le blues


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui ! oh oui ! :love:
> 
> ... avec tous les autres ! :love:


avec plaisir :love: :love:


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Signalez dès que vous avez 1 mètre de neige :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (22 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Signalez dès que vous avez 1 mètre de neige :rateau:


T'es fou : tu risquerais de rester coincé à Offlanges ! :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

merde alors ça serait con   :love:


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou : tu risquerais de rester coincé à Offlanges ! :rateau:


Pas bien grave 
Je vais prendre mes raquettes, jusque ce qu'il faut pour aller au ravitaillement :rateau:


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Bergère aux fourneaux
Estomac au tricot​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas bien grave
> Je vais prendre mes raquettes, jusque ce qu'il faut pour aller au ravitaillement :rateau:



n'oublie pas de t'encorder pour remonter de la cave


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Et trois de cordée :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est par ici que çà se passe


Y a une ptite erreur de légende quand même...
Je veux dire, je peux pas taper un SMS (ben oui) et être en grande discussion en même temps


----------



## Hurrican (22 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a une ptite erreur de légende quand même...
> Je veux dire, je peux pas taper un SMS (ben oui) et être en grande discussion en même temps


T'es pas multi-tâches ?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bergère aux fourneaux
> Estomac au tricot​




Tu veux dire que je fais pas bien la cuisine ...? :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas multi-tâches ?


Pourquoi ? Y avait pas de tache sur mon téléphone.  
(Aïe, pas taper :rateau: )


----------



## playaman (23 Novembre 2005)

Super photos Hurrican !

Pas de neige a Genève, mais le froid glacial est bien là


----------



## sylko (23 Novembre 2005)

La neige c'est pour vendredi.


----------



## playaman (23 Novembre 2005)

Ils l'ont deja dit la semaine passée, non ?
Bein j'ai rien vu


----------



## Taho! (23 Novembre 2005)

il neige à Grenoble ! et ça va continuer vendredi !


----------



## playaman (23 Novembre 2005)

Veinard !


----------



## CHAUCRIN (24 Novembre 2005)

Rentrant de voyage , je découvre des photos que je n'avais pu voir avant.Bravo  

Par contre le " mossieu " avec un maillot de corps blanc  qui a surpris une dame par derriere , ce n'est pas moi ,je vous jure ,je n'avais pas encore eu le temps d'ôter mon blouson


----------



## Hurrican (24 Novembre 2005)

Il neige... :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

nous, c'est pour demain... parait que vous avez une belle alerte rouge ! attention sur la route !


----------



## Hurrican (24 Novembre 2005)

Bah, on est pas des Parisiens, la neige çà nous a jamais fais peur ! Au contraire, on va pouvoir ressortir la combinaison, les Nordica et les Dynamic. :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'ai déjà un peu de neige à Lyon...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Novembre 2005)

Pfou. 5 cm. 
Va falloir monter un peu ce week-end si je veux skier.


----------



## playaman (25 Novembre 2005)

Pas beaucoup plus  
Une jolie nuit.


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

tiens et si je m'attaquais enfin à ce podcast tant attendu ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

bon c'est inaudible, mais si quelqu'un cherche des rires en pagaille, j'ai un bon stock là !


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2005)

Très chouette site d'invitation à découvrir les Montagnes du Jura...


----------



## Virpeen (3 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette site d'invitation à découvrir les Montagnes du Jura...



L'est bô !  
C'est beau par là, non ? 
Ça donnerait presque envie de faire une AES dans ce coin... :rateau: 

PS : et puis pour les jours pluvieux, paraît qu'il va y avoir bientôt une salle de billard dans le gîte d'Offlanges...


----------



## Hurrican (5 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas un problème ! 
Faut juste prévoir des tartines et du macvin. :love:


----------

